# Forum > Comics > The Order of the Stick > Index OOTS By Page Count

## Porthos

*Welcome to the OOTS By Page Count project!*  :Small Smile: 

The purpose of this thread is rather simple:  Document the progress of the current book of _The Order of the Stick_ page by page, as well as compare it to already published books. 

"Why do we need this though, Porthos?" I hear you ask.  Well, strictly speaking, we don't.  But as story arcs go on, people start asking "When do you think this book will end?" and "Well, X number of comics have passed, so I bet we're real close to the end soon," even though there is little correlation between the size of books and the number of comics posted.  

Which brings us to the second reason for the existence of this thread:  To let people know how many *pages* have been posted in the latest book, as opposed to the number of *comics* that have been posted.  They may be the same for quite a while.  But as time goes on, the numbers will diverge.  And many people have said it was useful to know what is the current size of the latest book.

Plus it's fun to make comparisons to the current page count and the size of the latest book.  :Small Tongue: 

This project is a continuation of a similar project that arose to document the progress of _Blood Runs in the Family_, but this time in a dedicated thread that will (hopefully) last the run of the comic and not be tied to any particular book.  The first post of this thread will be continuously updated with the latest page count as soon as I have the time to update it.

Please also use this thread for any speculations about the size of the current book and/or yet to be printed books, where chapter breaks might occur, or anything else that might go along that vein.  Discussion helps drive interest in the thread, after all.  :Small Smile:   And also feel free to post the current 'Basic Block' as comics go up, if no one else has.  

However, to respect the wishes of The Giant (as well as the board rules) please *Do Not* speculate on how much a current or future book might cost or speculate on how the size of the book might help/harm Rich's business model.  Rich as said time and time again that he doesn't want people speculating on such things, and I'd like this thread to stay open.  :Small Tongue: 

With that out of the way, here is the latest count as things currently stand.

(Abbreviation Key is provided after the last of the tables)

*Basic Block*

*As of 1111*
*Book*
*# of Online Strips*
*# of Online Pages**
*Xtra Pages*
*Total Book Pages*

*DCF*
121
122.5
37.5
160

*NCftPB*
180
197
47
244

*W&XP*
183
242
46
288

*DStP*
188
226
46
272

*BRitF*
274
320
48
368

*Book 6*
165
207
???
???



*37 pages to go until Book 6 is equal to the size of No Cure for the Paladin Blues*


*Advanced Blocks*

*Compilation Books as of 1111 and Blood Runs in the Family*
*Book*
*Online Strips*
*Online Pages**
*Bonus Strips*
*Chapters*
*Commentary Pages***
*Other Xtras****
*Total Pages*

*DCF*
121
122.5
18
5
8.5
6
160

*NCftPB*
180
197
12
10
16
9
244

*W&XP*
183
242
14
8
15.5
8.5
288

*DStP*
188
226
17
9
12.083
7.917
272

*BRitF*
274
320
16
10
14
8
368

*Book 6*
165
207
???
???
???
???
???



*Print Only Books*
*Book*
*Comic Pages*
*Chapters*
*Commentary***
*Other Xtras****
*Total Pages*

*OtOoPC*
66
n/a
2
4
72

*SoD*
107
n/a
2
3
112

*SS&DT*
97.5
4
5.175
5.325
112



*Other OOTS Comics Yet To Be Compiled (Kickstarter & Gygax Magazine)*
*PDF*
*Comic Pages*
*Cover Page*
*Total Pages*

*US*
12
1
13

*H&J*
25
1
26

*SA*
16
1
17

*HtPGHS*
95
1
96

*Gygax*
6
n/a
6



*ABBREVIATION KEY*
*Spoiler*
Show

*Abbv*
*Full Name of Book/PDF/Magazine*

*DCF*
*Dungeon Crawlin' Fools*

*NCftPB*
*No Cure for the Paladin Blues*

*W&XP*
*War and XPs*

*DStP*
*Don't Split the Party*

*BRitF*
*Blood Runs in the Family*

*OtOoPC*
*On the Origins of PCs*

*SoD*
*Start of Darkness*

*SS&DT*
*Snips, Snails, and Dragon Tales*

*US*
*Uncivil Servant*

*H&J*
*Haleo & Julelan*

*SA*
*Spoiler Alert*

*HtPGHS*
*How the Paladin Got His Scar*

*Gygax*
*Gygax Magazine*





*NOTE*
* A few Online Pages have been resized, reshuffled, and/or had very minor additions made to them.  The "Online Page Count" will reflect how the Online Page best maps to a book regardless of any minor "book only" additional changes.
** Commentary includes the Author Commentaries, Forewords, Introductions, and 'In Character' Prefaces
*** Other Xtras includes, when applicable, the Recap Strips, Cast of Characters Pages, Character Drawings, Blank/Book Information Pages, Promos, Out of Continuity Bonuses, and Various Other Miscellanea.

----------


## RMS Oceanic

Book five is called "It Runs In The Family", if that helps you. IRITF?

----------


## Jaxzan Proditor

> Book five is called "It Runs In The Family", no if that helps you. IRITF?


I thought it was "Blood Runs in the Family". If you highlight the blank space in the table, you'll see BRitF.

----------


## RMS Oceanic

> I thought it was "Blood Runs in the Family". If you highlight the blank space in the table, you'll see BRitF.


Whoops, I am the dumb.  :Small Red Face:

----------


## Porthos

> Book five is called "It Runs In The Family", if that helps you. IRITF?


"Blood", not "It".  :Small Wink:   And I put it in White Space in the OP because, technically Rich hasn't 'officially' announced it outside of his calendar.  But I suppose I can take out the White Text and put it in normal like if people wish.

ETA:  Got semi-ninjaed while I was posting.  Well, my explanation is new at least.  :Small Tongue:

----------


## Jaxzan Proditor

I think I'll restate my guess of 49.25 bonus strips for Book 5, since this is a new thread.

----------


## Doug Lampert

> I think I'll restate my guess of 49.25 bonus strips for Book 5, since this is a new thread.


Sure, and I'll repost that there's good reason to expect a length divisible by 16.

Link.

Note that this doesn't apply to some Print On Demand tech, but does apply to most traditional publishers.

----------


## 137beth

Glad to see the table from the other thread in it's own thread.  Anyways, I'm guessing book 6 will be larger than DstP, but smaller than BRitF.

----------


## Porthos

For quite a while now, I've been thinking about expanding the focus of this little count we've been doing.  That is, break down the "Xtras" into various categories like the number of bonus strips, pages devoted to commentary, chapter splash pages and the like.  I've long had this information stored on my home computer, but I've never gotten around to assembling it into something nicer for presentation here.  Well tonight I had some down time, so I decided to finally create something that shows some more information about how the various books are structured.  It doesn't contain *all* of the breakdowns, as it would just get too cluttered.  But it shows the most important ones, IMO.  

At the same time, I found out that posters have discovered how to expand the functionality of coloring within our new tables.  So I spent some more time playing around with some colors to find something that I liked.  Or at least could tolerate until I find something better.  :Small Smile: 

Finally, because the completist bug bit me in full force tonight, I also decided to add the information about the two Kickstarter releases that are presently released.  However, I decided to put that behind spoiler bars since it has only been released to a limited audience.  If or when some/all of them are collected into a book (nicknamed "Book K" at the moment) I'll probably delete that stat block and throw it into the advanced, depending on just how many of them are in fact collected.

If people feel like updating this thread when a new comic is up, don't worry about updating the "Advanced Blocks" if you don't want to.  The "Basic Block" is all that really needs attention in the short term.  The Advanced Blocks are more of a static project that only really needs to be updated when a new book comes out, or when a Kickstarter PDF is released.

So with that, I give you what I call the "Advanced Blocks", which has already been edited into the OP.  :Small Smile:  I have also altered the (what is now called) Basic Bloc to fit to the same pattern of colors.

*Advanced Blocks*

*Compilation Books as of 947*
*Book*
*Online Strips*
*Online Pages*
*Bonus Strips*
*Chapters*
*Commentary Pages**
*Other Xtras***
*Total Pages*

*DCF*
121
122.5
18
5
8.5
6
160

*NCftPB*
180
197
12
10
16
9
244

*W&XP*
183
242
14
8
15.5
8.5
288

*DStP*
188
226
17
9
12.083
7.917
272

BRitF
274
318.75
???
???
???
???
???

*Book 6*
1
2
???
???
???
???
???



*Print Only Books*
*Book*
*Comic Pages*
*Chapters*
*Commentary**
*Other Xtras***
*Total Pages*

*OtOoPC*
66
n/a
2
4
72

*SoD*
107
n/a
2
3
112

*SS&DT*
97.5
4
5.175
5.325
112



*Kickstarter Release Information* (Spoilered)
*Spoiler*
Show

*PDF*
*Comic Pages*
*Cover Page*
*Total Pages*

*US*
12
1
13

*H&J*
25
1
26





*NOTES*
* Commentary includes the Author Commentaries, Forewards, Introductions, and 'In Character' Prefaces
** Other Xtras includes, when applicable, the Recap Strips, Cast of Characters Pages, Character Drawings, Blank/Book Information Pages, Promos, and Various Other Miscellanea.
Also, the acronym for Book Five has been been White Spaced for Spoilerphobes.  Highlight the white space in the slot for Book Five to see it.

----------


## Jaxzan Proditor

Interesting new bits of information. I find it interesting that Book 2 has 10 chapters while Book 3 has only 8. Also, it looks like the number of bonus strips stays roughly the same, regardless of size (except in Book 1).

----------


## Porthos

*As of 948*
*Book*
*# of Online Strips*
*# of Online Pages*
*Xtra Pages*
*Total Book Pages*

*DCF*
121
122.5
37.5
160

*NCftPB*
180
197
47
244

*W&XP*
183
242
46
288

*DStP*
188
226
46
272

BRitF
274
318.75
???
???

*Book 6*
2
4
???
???



*68 pages to go until Book 6 is equal to the size of On the Origins of PCs.*

*NOTE:* The acronym for Book Five has been been White Spaced for Spoilerphobes.  Highlight the white space in the slot for Book Five to see it.

----------


## Porthos

*As of 949*
*Book*
*# of Online Strips*
*# of Online Pages*
*Xtra Pages*
*Total Book Pages*

*DCF*
121
122.5
37.5
160

*NCftPB*
180
197
47
244

*W&XP*
183
242
46
288

*DStP*
188
226
46
272

BRitF
274
318.75
???
???

*Book 6*
3
5
???
???



*67 pages to go until Book 6 is equal to the size of On the Origins of PCs.*

*NOTE:* The acronym for Book Five has been been White Spaced for Spoilerphobes.  Highlight the white space in the slot for Book Five to see it.

----------


## 137beth

So far, book 6 has the highest value of online pages/online strips (5/3).
The runner up is WaXP, followed by DstP, BRiF, NCfPB, and finally DCF.

----------


## Porthos

*As of 950*
*Book*
*# of Online Strips*
*# of Online Pages*
*Xtra Pages*
*Total Book Pages*

*DCF*
121
122.5
37.5
160

*NCftPB*
180
197
47
244

*W&XP*
183
242
46
288

*DStP*
188
226
46
272

BRitF
274
318.75
???
???

*Book 6*
4
6
???
???



*66 pages to go until Book 6 is equal to the size of On the Origins of PCs.*

*NOTE:* The acronym for Book Five has been been White Spaced for Spoilerphobes.  Highlight the white space in the slot for Book Five to see it.

----------


## Jaxzan Proditor

Since I now own W&XP and DStP, I have realized how truly massive Book 5 will be. Does anyone have any rough estimates for the height of the thing?

----------


## Zmeoaice

> *NOTE:* The acronym for Book Five has been been White Spaced for Spoilerphobes.  Highlight the white space in the slot for Book Five to see it.


How.... How is the title of a book a spoiler  :Small Confused: ?

----------


## Jaxzan Proditor

> How.... How is the title of a book a spoiler ?


Well, it hasn't officially been announced yet, so I guess Porthos is playing it safe in case some people don't want to find out until then.

----------


## Porthos

> How.... How is the title of a book a spoiler ?


I've been online since 1987, and in that time I've discovered that some people have might peculiar defintions of what is and isn't a spoiler.  So for now...



> Well, it hasn't officially been announced yet, so I guess Porthos is playing it safe in case some people don't want to find out until then.


Pretty much this.  :Small Smile:   I may decide sometime along the way "the hell with it" and just strip out the white text and be done with it.

----------


## Porthos

*As of 951*
*Book*
*# of Online Strips*
*# of Online Pages*
*Xtra Pages*
*Total Book Pages*

*DCF*
121
122.5
37.5
160

*NCftPB*
180
197
47
244

*W&XP*
183
242
46
288

*DStP*
188
226
46
272

BRitF
274
318.75
???
???

*Book 6*
5
7
???
???



*65 pages to go until Book 6 is equal to the size of On the Origins of PCs.*

*NOTE:* The acronym for Book Five has been been White Spaced for Spoilerphobes.  Highlight the white space in the slot for Book Five to see it.

----------


## Porthos

*As of 952*
*Book*
*# of Online Strips*
*# of Online Pages*
*Xtra Pages*
*Total Book Pages*

*DCF*
121
122.5
37.5
160

*NCftPB*
180
197
47
244

*W&XP*
183
242
46
288

*DStP*
188
226
46
272

BRitF
274
318.75
???
???

*Book 6*
6
8
???
???



*64 pages to go until Book 6 is equal to the size of On the Origins of PCs.*

*NOTE:* The acronym for Book Five has been been White Spaced for Spoilerphobes.  Highlight the white space in the slot for Book Five to see it.

----------


## Porthos

*Basic Block*

*As of 953*
*Book*
*# of Online Strips*
*# of Online Pages*
*Xtra Pages*
*Total Book Pages*

*DCF*
121
122.5
37.5
160

*NCftPB*
180
197
47
244

*W&XP*
183
242
46
288

*DStP*
188
226
46
272

BRitF
274
318.75
???
???

*Book 6*
7
9
???
???



*63 pages to go until Book 6 is equal to the size of On the Origins of PCs.*

*NOTE:* The acronym for Book Five has been been White Spaced for Spoilerphobes.  Highlight the white space in the slot for Book Five to see it.

----------


## Porthos

*As of 954*
*Book*
*# of Online Strips*
*# of Online Pages*
*Xtra Pages*
*Total Book Pages*

*DCF*
121
122.5
37.5
160

*NCftPB*
180
197
47
244

*W&XP*
183
242
46
288

*DStP*
188
226
46
272

BRitF
274
318.75
???
???

*Book 6*
8
10
???
???



*62 pages to go until Book 6 is equal to the size of On the Origins of PCs.*

*NOTE:* The acronym for Book Five has been been White Spaced for Spoilerphobes.  Highlight the white space in the slot for Book Five to see it.

----------


## 137beth

How long are you waiting before declaring BRiF to no longer be a spoiler?  Until it is mentioned in one of the website's announcements?  Until the book is actually available?  An arbitrary time period?

----------


## Porthos

> How long are you waiting before declaring BRiF to no longer be a spoiler?  Until it is mentioned in one of the website's announcements?  Until the book is actually available?  An arbitrary time period?


All things being equal, website announcement.  But if I get sick and tired of spoilerizing it elsewhere or if I see it enough in other places/discussions, I may just decide to throw up my virtual hands and just go ahead and stop whitespacing it.

IOW, basically what the Wisdom of Crowds decides.  :Small Smile:

----------


## 137beth

> All things being equal, website announcement.  But if I get sick and tired of spoilerizing it elsewhere or if I see it enough in other places/discussions, I may just decide to throw up my virtual hands and just go ahead and stop whitespacing it.
> 
> IOW, basically what the Wisdom of Crowds decides.


....and I forgot that quoted white-space is automatically visible.  Oh well, I guess I just pushed us one step closer to it being common knowledge :Small Tongue:

----------


## Jaxzan Proditor

> ....and I forgot that quoted white-space is automatically visible.  Oh well, I guess I just pushed us one step closer to it being common knowledge


Well, you left out a letter, so some knowledge is safe!  :Small Tongue:

----------


## Porthos

*As of 955*
*Book*
*# of Online Strips*
*# of Online Pages*
*Xtra Pages*
*Total Book Pages*

*DCF*
121
122.5
37.5
160

*NCftPB*
180
197
47
244

*W&XP*
183
242
46
288

*DStP*
188
226
46
272

BRitF
274
318.75
???
???

*Book 6*
9
11
???
???



*61 pages to go until Book 6 is equal to the size of On the Origins of PCs.*

*NOTE:* The acronym for Book Five has been been White Spaced for Spoilerphobes.  Highlight the white space in the slot for Book Five to see it.

----------


## Porthos

*As of 956*
*Book*
*# of Online Strips*
*# of Online Pages*
*Xtra Pages*
*Total Book Pages*

*DCF*
121
122.5
37.5
160

*NCftPB*
180
197
47
244

*W&XP*
183
242
46
288

*DStP*
188
226
46
272

BRitF
274
318.75
???
???

*Book 6*
10
12
???
???



*60 pages to go until Book 6 is equal to the size of On the Origins of PCs.*

*NOTE:* The acronym for Book Five has been been White Spaced for Spoilerphobes.  Highlight the white space in the slot for Book Five to see it.

----------


## Porthos

*As of 957*
*Book*
*# of Online Strips*
*# of Online Pages*
*Xtra Pages*
*Total Book Pages*

*DCF*
121
122.5
37.5
160

*NCftPB*
180
197
47
244

*W&XP*
183
242
46
288

*DStP*
188
226
46
272

BRitF
274
318.75
???
???

*Book 6*
11
13
???
???



*59 pages to go until Book 6 is equal to the size of On the Origins of PCs.*

*NOTE:* The acronym for Book Five has been been White Spaced for Spoilerphobes.  Highlight the white space in the slot for Book Five to see it.

====

I think we might be at our first potential chapter break here.  Feels as good as time as any for a break in narrative.  Either a forward shift in time, or a scene shift to other characters.

----------


## ChristianSt

> *As of 957*
> I think we might be at our first potential chapter break here.  Feels as good as time as any for a break in narrative.  Either a forward shift in time, or a scene shift to other characters.


A dangling Belkar might be a cliffhanger - but I don't see why a chapter break is appropriate here. I don't really know what events will come next, but a natural point would imo be the arrival at Tinkertown (which I think will take some time).

Have you fought of potential round breakups for Book 5? I have done so myself, and I have a hard time to break them in small chunks. I would probably do something like this:

(673-698) Desert shenanigans(699-709) Team Evil(710-774) Empire of Blood(775-822) Arena(823-833) Team Evil(834-898) Girard's pyramid(899-936) Advanced Escaping(937-946) Epilogue

ups, seems that I hit post reply instead of preview :/

Anyway I wanted to add some thoughts to it: I think the Team Evil/Epilogue splits are pretty easy. But I have a real hard time to split the other parts. I really think they are too long (though The Battle of Azure City was pretty long, too), but I just can't find a spot I'm really satisfied with.

----------


## Jaxzan Proditor

> A dangling Belkar might be a cliffhanger - but I don't see why a chapter break is appropriate here. I don't really know what events will come next, but a natural point would imo be the arrival at Tinkertown (which I think will take some time).
> 
> Have you fought of potential round breakups for Book 5? I have done so myself, and I have a hard time to break them in small chunks. I would probably do something like this:
> 
> (673-698) Desert shenanigans(699-709) Team Evil(710-774) Empire of Blood(775-822) Arena(823-833) Team Evil(834-898) Girard's pyramid(899-936) Advanced Escaping(937-946) Epilogue
> 
> ups, seems that I hit post reply instead of preview :/
> 
> Anyway I wanted to add some thoughts to it: I think the Team Evil/Epilogue splits are pretty easy. But I have a real hard time to split the other parts. I really think they are too long (though The Battle of Azure City was pretty long, too), but I just can't find a spot I'm really satisfied with.


I think that many of the divisions in rounds will probably fall along those lines, but I think there might be more rounds, as W&XPs had that many and it was a shorter book.

----------


## Reddish Mage

> I think that many of the divisions in rounds will probably fall along those lines, but I think there might be more rounds, as W&XPs had that many and it was a shorter book.


I think 734 marks a logical chapter break.

----------


## Reddish Mage

Also the chapter break at 863 to 864 sticks out like a sore thumb (I couldn't help myself on that one).

----------


## Jaxzan Proditor

> Also the chapter break at 863 to 864 sticks out like a sore thumb (I couldn't help myself on that one).


*groans*  :Small Tongue:

----------


## ChristianSt

> I think 734 marks a logical chapter break.





> Also the chapter break at 863 to 864 sticks out like a sore thumb (I couldn't help myself on that one).



Yeah, on a second thought both could work fine.

----------


## Porthos

> A dangling Belkar might be a cliffhanger - but I don't see why a chapter break is appropriate here. I don't really know what events will come next, but a natural point would imo be the arrival at Tinkertown (which I think will take some time).


Not so much a cliffhanger, but that we as an audience don't *have* to see the resolution of this scene.  It works just as well to come back on them sometime later, with the tension here unresolved, but hanging over everything like an ever present cloud.

As for why now?  Well, the characters have been introduced, the tension between Belkar and the HPoH has been established, and we now have the ship headed toward a new, unplanned, destination.  Furthermore, the verbal battles between the HPoH and Durkon have also been established, as has Roy's central dilemma.

In short, the book has passed the Introduction stage.  At least that's how it feels to me.

We could see the voyage to Tinkertown, sure.  Or we could just cut to their arrival.  Or perhaps just before they arrive.

*IF* Rich is planning a cut, then, as I said, this seems like a natural cutting point to me.  Again, at least possibly.  The 'camera' moves on to another group of characters, and then when we return to Team OotS, it is as they are approaching Tinkertown.

....

Or not.  :Small Tongue:  We saw the caravan trek through the desert after all.  OTOH, that was livened up by first a random encounter and then a nice Dune parody.  Here, with them in the skies, I'm not sure if that is really in the cards.

I'm most likely wrong here.  But this is the first time I think we might have a potential scene break, and thus I commented on it.  :Small Wink:

----------


## Porthos

Well, guess we're still on the ship after all. So much for that possible predicition.  :Small Tongue: 

*As of 958*
*Book*
*# of Online Strips*
*# of Online Pages*
*Xtra Pages*
*Total Book Pages*

*DCF*
121
122.5
37.5
160

*NCftPB*
180
197
47
244

*W&XP*
183
242
46
288

*DStP*
188
226
46
272

BRitF
274
318.75
???
???

*Book 6*
12
14
???
???



*58 pages to go until Book 6 is equal to the size of On the Origins of PCs.*

*NOTE:* The acronym for Book Five has been been White Spaced for Spoilerphobes.  Highlight the white space in the slot for Book Five to see it.

----------


## Porthos

*As of 959*
*Book*
*# of Online Strips*
*# of Online Pages*
*Xtra Pages*
*Total Book Pages*

*DCF*
121
122.5
37.5
160

*NCftPB*
180
197
47
244

*W&XP*
183
242
46
288

*DStP*
188
226
46
272

BRitF
274
318.75
???
???

*Book 6*
13
15
???
???



*57 pages to go until Book 6 is equal to the size of On the Origins of PCs.*

*NOTE:* The acronym for Book Five has been been White Spaced for Spoilerphobes.  Highlight the white space in the slot for Book Five to see it.

----------


## Porthos

*As of 960*
*Book*
*# of Online Strips*
*# of Online Pages*
*Xtra Pages*
*Total Book Pages*

*DCF*
121
122.5
37.5
160

*NCftPB*
180
197
47
244

*W&XP*
183
242
46
288

*DStP*
188
226
46
272

*BRitF*
274
318.75
???
???

*Book 6*
14
16
???
???



*56 pages to go until Book 6 is equal to the size of On the Origins of PCs.*

===

Annnnd, I officially give up on white-texting BRitF.  :Small Tongue:

----------


## 137beth

> How long are you waiting before declaring BRiF to no longer be a spoiler?  Until it is mentioned in one of the website's announcements?  Until the book is actually available?  An arbitrary time period?





> Annnnd, I officially give up on white-texting BRitF.


My third guess was correct!

----------


## Porthos

> My third guess was correct!


The finishing of the Ultimate Book Tournament, plus a couple of other disucssions on this board broke me in the last couple of weeks.  :Small Tongue: 

Honestly though, it was already hanging by a thread for months.  I think stubborness kept it up to a degree. In the end though, the F-it gene kicked it.

So it goes, as they say.  :Small Smile:

----------


## 2.5 cats

Porthos, beneath the "stat block" you write "56 [or some other number] pages to go until Book 6 is equal to the size of On the Origin of PCs."

Can you please explain how that number 56 is calculated?  I'm not seeing it.  At the moment, Book 6 has 16 "pages, " while OtOOPCs has 122.5.  This suggests 122.6 - 16 = 106.5 pages to go, yes?

----------


## Jaxzan Proditor

> Porthos, beneath the "stat block" you write "56 [or some other number] pages to go until Book 6 is equal to the size of On the Origin of PCs."
> 
> Can you please explain how that number 56 is calculated?  I'm not seeing it.  At the moment, Book 6 has 16 "pages, " while OtOOPCs has 122.5.  This suggests 122.6 - 16 = 106.5 pages to go, yes?


The only thing with 122.5 pages is the online portions of DCF. OtOoPCs has 72. 72-16=56.

----------


## Porthos

*As of 961*
*Book*
*# of Online Strips*
*# of Online Pages*
*Xtra Pages*
*Total Book Pages*

*DCF*
121
122.5
37.5
160

*NCftPB*
180
197
47
244

*W&XP*
183
242
46
288

*DStP*
188
226
46
272

*BRitF*
274
318.75
???
???

*Book 6*
15
17
???
???



*55 pages to go until Book 6 is equal to the size of On the Origins of PCs.*

----------


## Porthos

*As of 962*
*Book*
*# of Online Strips*
*# of Online Pages*
*Xtra Pages*
*Total Book Pages*

*DCF*
121
122.5
37.5
160

*NCftPB*
180
197
47
244

*W&XP*
183
242
46
288

*DStP*
188
226
46
272

*BRitF*
274
318.75
???
???

*Book 6*
16
18
???
???



*54 pages to go until Book 6 is equal to the size of On the Origins of PCs.*

----------


## Porthos

OK, that looks like a chapter break.  :Small Tongue: 

*As of 963*
*Book*
*# of Online Strips*
*# of Online Pages*
*Xtra Pages*
*Total Book Pages*

*DCF*
121
122.5
37.5
160

*NCftPB*
180
197
47
244

*W&XP*
183
242
46
288

*DStP*
188
226
46
272

*BRitF*
274
318.75
???
???

*Book 6*
17
21
???
???



*51 pages to go until Book 6 is equal to the size of On the Origins of PCs.*

----------


## Porthos

*As of 964*
*Book*
*# of Online Strips*
*# of Online Pages*
*Xtra Pages*
*Total Book Pages*

*DCF*
121
122.5
37.5
160

*NCftPB*
180
197
47
244

*W&XP*
183
242
46
288

*DStP*
188
226
46
272

*BRitF*
274
318.75
???
???

*Book 6*
18
22
???
???



*50 pages to go until Book 6 is equal to the size of On the Origins of PCs.*

----------


## Porthos

*checks Rich's Twitter feed*

Huh.

*Last Call for your guesses as for what the total page count for Blood Runs in the Family will be!*

----------


## Jaxzan Proditor

> *checks Rich's Twitter feed*
> 
> Huh.
> 
> *Last Call for your guesses as for what the total page count for Blood Runs in the Family will be!*


Yes! It's here!  :Small Smile:   :Small Smile: 
I'm keeping my guess.

----------


## 2.5 cats

Guessing 368.

----------


## Porthos

We have two guesses so far, both at 368 pages. For the same reason as well, I suspect.   :Small Wink: 

Still, Rich might just surprise us. So if anyone else wants to chime in, better do it PDQ.  :Small Smile:

----------


## ti'esar

I actually think BRitF will have less extra pages than normal. Put me down for... let's say 362 pages total.

----------


## Gift Jeraff

364 or so.

----------


## Porthos

> 364 or so.


If I was going to make a guess, that actually might be mine.  I understand the "Rule of 16", but, I dunno.  Just got a feeling it might be that.  If it isn't 368, it's very probably 364.

----------


## Mordae

384 wins.  Not that I guessed, but I noticed guessing.

----------


## Porthos

> 384 wins.  Not that I guessed, but I noticed guessing.


Wow.  That blows by *ALL* of us!  :Small Eek:  

=====

*Basic Block*

*As of 965*
*Book*
*# of Online Strips*
*# of Online Pages*
*Xtra Pages*
*Total Book Pages*

*DCF*
121
122.5
37.5
160

*NCftPB*
180
197
47
244

*W&XP*
183
242
46
288

*DStP*
188
226
46
272

*BRitF*
274
318.75
65.25
384

*Book 6*
19
23
???
???



*49 pages to go until Book 6 is equal to the size of On the Origins of PCs.*


*Advanced Blocks*

*Compilation Books as of 965*
*Book*
*Online Strips*
*Online Pages*
*Bonus Strips*
*Chapters*
*Commentary Pages**
*Other Xtras***
*Total Pages*

*DCF*
121
122.5
18
5
8.5
6
160

*NCftPB*
180
197
12
10
16
9
244

*W&XP*
183
242
14
8
15.5
8.5
288

*DStP*
188
226
17
9
12.083
7.917
272

*BRitF*
274
318.75
17
???
10+
???
384

*Book 6*
19
23
???
???
???
???
???



*Print Only Books*
*Book*
*Comic Pages*
*Chapters*
*Commentary**
*Other Xtras***
*Total Pages*

*OtOoPC*
66
n/a
2
4
72

*SoD*
107
n/a
2
3
112

*SS&DT*
97.5
4
5.175
5.325
112



*Kickstarter Release Information* (Spoilered)
*Spoiler*
Show

*PDF*
*Comic Pages*
*Cover Page*
*Total Pages*

*US*
12
1
13

*H&J*
25
1
26





*NOTES*
* Commentary includes the Author Commentaries, Forewords, Introductions, and 'In Character' Prefaces
** Other Xtras includes, when applicable, the Recap Strips, Cast of Characters Pages, Character Drawings, Blank/Book Information Pages, Promos, and Various Other Miscellanea.

----------


## SaintRidley

A useless measure, but not counting Book 6 because it's not print yet, all of the print books (plus kickstarter PDF stories) total at the moment 1683 pages of content.

Book 6 brings us over 1700 so far - to 1706 pages and running.

Just in case that's ever of interest.

----------


## Porthos

You know, I didn't even think to check....

384 = 24 x 16

Yep.  Rule of 16 strikes again!  :Small Cool: 




> A useless measure, but not counting Book 6 because it's not print yet, all of the print books (plus kickstarter PDF stories) total at the moment 1683 pages of content.
> 
> Book 6 brings us over 1700 so far - to 1706 pages and running.
> 
> Just in case that's ever of interest.


That reminds me, I haven't updated my running charts on my home computer in ages.  I really should do that.

*goes and does it*

Thanks for the reminder.  :Small Smile:

----------


## Jaxzan Proditor

Wow, that's a ton bigger than I expected! This is gonna be good.

(I was almost right about the price, though)

----------


## Porthos

For the record, I'm including _Quoth the Familiar_ and _Durkon Turned Undead_ in the "Bonus Strips" section for now.  I might shift one or both of them into "Other Xtras" depending on how they look in the book.  Leaning toward keeping QtF in Bonus and sliding DTU into Other Xtras.  As said, it'll all depend on how it plays out.

As an example, there was an out-of-continuity promotional strip designed to cater to store owners in _No Cure for the Paladin Blues_.  That currently is under "Other Xtras" in the Advanced Block chart.  The little vignettes sprinkled throughout _Don't Split the Party_ are also in the "Other Xtras" section for that matter. 

Might simply come down to an issue of continuity to me.  Yes, continuity is somewhat flexible when it comes to OOTS (and it's particularly thrown out the window in SS&DT).  But I gots to draw the line somewheres.  :Small Tongue:

----------


## Porthos

From the book announcement thread:




> Just a note about the book: Turns out the number of pages was incorrect; it's only 368 pages, not 384. This doesn't change anything about it, all the same material is still included, I just put the wrong number when writing the announcements based on a misreading of the bookmap (I had my signatures misnumbered in the document). I'm only mentioning it for full disclosure.


OK, this makes *so* much more sense! In fact, I had been doing the math on my own and I just couldn't figure out what the 'extra' 17 or so pages were.

So, I'm about to make some changes here, natch.

Also, official retroactive congratulations to *Jaxzan Proditor* and *2.5 cats* for nailing the number and having faith in the Rule of 16.  :Small Smile: 

ETA:::::

*Basic Block*

*As of 965*
*Book*
*# of Online Strips*
*# of Online Pages*
*Xtra Pages*
*Total Book Pages*

*DCF*
121
122.5
37.5
160

*NCftPB*
180
197
47
244

*W&XP*
183
242
46
288

*DStP*
188
226
46
272

*BRitF*
274
318.75
49.25
368

*Book 6*
19
23
???
???



*49 pages to go until Book 6 is equal to the size of On the Origins of PCs.*


*Advanced Blocks*

*Compilation Books as of 965*
*Book*
*Online Strips*
*Online Pages*
*Bonus Strips*
*Chapters*
*Commentary Pages**
*Other Xtras***
*Total Pages*

*DCF*
121
122.5
18
5
8.5
6
160

*NCftPB*
180
197
12
10
16
9
244

*W&XP*
183
242
14
8
15.5
8.5
288

*DStP*
188
226
17
9
12.083
7.917
272

*BRitF*
274
318.75
17
???
10+
???
368

*Book 6*
19
23
???
???
???
???
???



*Print Only Books*
*Book*
*Comic Pages*
*Chapters*
*Commentary**
*Other Xtras***
*Total Pages*

*OtOoPC*
66
n/a
2
4
72

*SoD*
107
n/a
2
3
112

*SS&DT*
97.5
4
5.175
5.325
112



*Kickstarter Release Information* (Spoilered)
*Spoiler*
Show

*PDF*
*Comic Pages*
*Cover Page*
*Total Pages*

*US*
12
1
13

*H&J*
25
1
26





*NOTES*
* Commentary includes the Author Commentaries, Forewords, Introductions, and 'In Character' Prefaces
** Other Xtras includes, when applicable, the Recap Strips, Cast of Characters Pages, Character Drawings, Blank/Book Information Pages, Promos, and Various Other Miscellanea.

=======




> A useless measure, but not counting Book 6 because it's not print yet, all of the print books (plus kickstarter PDF stories) total at the moment 1683 pages of content.
> 
> Book 6 brings us over 1700 so far - to 1706 pages and running.
> 
> Just in case that's ever of interest.


With the corrected information, this brings us to 1667 and 1690 respectively.

Still a whale of a book, obviously.

(and, as I said, I'm kinda glad for this announcement as things make sense once again  :Small Tongue: )

----------


## Mordae

Maybe the Giant is just trolling you, Porthos  :Small Wink: 

The good news is, with the smaller size we probably won't need personal forklifts to move the book around, right?

----------


## Porthos

> Maybe the Giant is just trolling you, Porthos


Life makes sense again, so he can troll me all he wants.  :Small Tongue: 




> The good news is, with the smaller size we probably won't need personal forklifts to move the book around, right?


I know, right?  :Small Tongue: 

====

One of the other raison d'être of this thread is trying to figure out where chapter breaks might be.  I figure we're looking at around 10 to 12 chapters (including calling an epilouge a chapter), depending on whether or not Rich skips a chapter for commentary and/or some chapters have more than one page of commentary.

Still, with a baseline of 10 chapters and perhaps one epilogue, where do folks think the chapter breaks might fall?  Some are pretty obvious (cuts to and from Team Evil, for instance).  But others might be less so.

Since  it doesn't look like the bonus content will be full all-new segment breaks like what happened in DStP, let's get some predictions here.  I know people have made them in the past.  But now that we have a bit more info, I think we might be able to narrow things down a bit.  :Small Smile:

----------


## ChristianSt

> One of the other rai·son d'ê·tre' of this thread is trying to figure out where chapter breaks might be.  I figure we're looking at around 10 to 12 chapters (including calling an epilouge a chapter), depending on whether or not Rich skips a chapter for commentary and/or some chapters have more than one page of commentary.


I made this list earlier in the thread, though I have added two additional brakes thanks to fellow playgrounders:

673-698: Desert shenanigans699-709: Team Evil710-734: Empire of Blood (part 1)735-774: Empire of Blood (part 2)775-822: Arena823-833: Team Evil834-863: Girard's pyramid (outside/top floor)864-898: Girard's pyramid (inside)899-936: Advanced Escaping937-946: Epilogue

----------


## Gift Jeraff

1. 673-698 (desert crawlin' fools)
2. 699-709 (Team Evil)
3. 710-752 (Empire of Blood)
4. 753-774 (daddy issues)
5. 775-822 (arena)
6. 823-833 (Team Evil)
7. 834-863 (Girard's Pyramid)
8. 864-881 or 864-899 (vampires/end of the dungeon)
9. 882-936 or 900-936 (big climax)
10. 937-946 (epilogue)

----------


## Jaxzan Proditor

> I made this list earlier in the thread, though I have added two additional brakes thanks to fellow playgrounders:
> 
> 673-698: Desert shenanigans699-709: Team Evil710-734: Empire of Blood (part 1)735-774: Empire of Blood (part 2)775-822: Arena823-833: Team Evil834-863: Girard's pyramid (outside/top floor)864-898: Girard's pyramid (inside)899-936: Advanced Escaping937-946: Epilogue


I think this list looks nice.

----------


## Rogar Demonblud

> The good news is, with the smaller size we probably won't need personal forklifts to move the book around, right?


Maybe, maybe not. I figure I'd better hit the gym either way since the mail jerk has a habit of leaving packages 'wherever'.

----------


## Mordae

> Maybe, maybe not. I figure I'd better hit the gym either way since the mail jerk has a habit of leaving packages 'wherever'.


That'll teach you to leave bubbling cauldrons of acid near your front door!

On-topic, I like ChristianSt's breakdown, in a large part because I don't like to think that 50-strip chapters are the norm.

The arena chapter... takes after its empress.  It's gonna take some specially reinforced binding to keep together a chapter that, by itself, is roughly the size of OtOoPCs.

----------


## Porthos

*As of 966*
*Book*
*# of Online Strips*
*# of Online Pages*
*Xtra Pages*
*Total Book Pages*

*DCF*
121
122.5
37.5
160

*NCftPB*
180
197
47
244

*W&XP*
183
242
46
288

*DStP*
188
226
46
272

*BRitF*
274
318.75
49.25
368

*Book 6*
20
24
???
???



*48 pages to go until Book 6 is equal to the size of On the Origins of PCs.*

----------


## Porthos

*As of 967*
*Book*
*# of Online Strips*
*# of Online Pages*
*Xtra Pages*
*Total Book Pages*

*DCF*
121
122.5
37.5
160

*NCftPB*
180
197
47
244

*W&XP*
183
242
46
288

*DStP*
188
226
46
272

*BRitF*
274
318.75
49.25
368

*Book 6*
21
25
???
???



*47 pages to go until Book 6 is equal to the size of On the Origins of PCs.*

----------


## Porthos

*As of 968*
*Book*
*# of Online Strips*
*# of Online Pages*
*Xtra Pages*
*Total Book Pages*

*DCF*
121
122.5
37.5
160

*NCftPB*
180
197
47
244

*W&XP*
183
242
46
288

*DStP*
188
226
46
272

*BRitF*
274
318.75
49.25
368

*Book 6*
22
26
???
???



*46 pages to go until Book 6 is equal to the size of On the Origins of PCs.*

----------


## Porthos

*As of 969*
*Book*
*# of Online Strips*
*# of Online Pages*
*Xtra Pages*
*Total Book Pages*

*DCF*
121
122.5
37.5
160

*NCftPB*
180
197
47
244

*W&XP*
183
242
46
288

*DStP*
188
226
46
272

*BRitF*
274
318.75
49.25
368

*Book 6*
23
27
???
???



*45 pages to go until Book 6 is equal to the size of On the Origins of PCs.*

----------


## Porthos

*As of 970*
*Book*
*# of Online Strips*
*# of Online Pages*
*Xtra Pages*
*Total Book Pages*

*DCF*
121
122.5
37.5
160

*NCftPB*
180
197
47
244

*W&XP*
183
242
46
288

*DStP*
188
226
46
272

*BRitF*
274
318.75
49.25
368

*Book 6*
24
28
???
???



*44 pages to go until Book 6 is equal to the size of On the Origins of PCs.*

----------


## Porthos

*As of 971*
*Book*
*# of Online Strips*
*# of Online Pages*
*Xtra Pages*
*Total Book Pages*

*DCF*
121
122.5
37.5
160

*NCftPB*
180
197
47
244

*W&XP*
183
242
46
288

*DStP*
188
226
46
272

*BRitF*
274
318.75
49.25
368

*Book 6*
25
29
???
???



*43 pages to go until Book 6 is equal to the size of On the Origins of PCs.*

----------


## Jaxzan Proditor

Out of curiosity, is anyone able to give the info for the advanced block of BRitF?

----------


## Porthos

> Out of curiosity, is anyone able to give the info for the advanced block of BRitF?


I will.  Once I get the blessed things.  :Small Tongue:

----------


## 2.5 cats

> 673-698: Desert shenanigans
> 699-709: Team Evil
> 710-734: Empire of Blood (part 1)
> 735-774: Empire of Blood (part 2)
> 775-822: Arena
> 823-833: Team Evil
> 834-863: Girard's pyramid (outside/top floor)
> 864-898: Girard's pyramid (inside)
> 899-936: Advanced Escaping
> 937-946: Epilogue


Not a bad guess, but off in a few places.  As one of the lucky few who has the book, here are the actual chapters, many of which contain puns in their titles:

673 - 698  Round 1: Save Room for Desert 
699 - 709  Round 2: Face the Nation 
710 - 741  Round 3: Farther, Sun, and Slaughter 
742 - 774  Round 4: Blood Will Out 
775 - 822  Round 5: Prize Fight 
823 - 833  Round 6: All the Wrong Places  
834 - 866  Round 7: Pyramid Scheme  
867 - 891  Round 8: Life After Death  
892 - 936  Round 9: Obligatory Climactic Battle 
937 - 946  Round 10: Into the Sunset




There are a total of 11 pages of bonus comics integrated into the story. The bonus comics, like in the books before "Don't Split the Party," are scattered here-and-there to fill in a few things and add some humor.  There are no new "mini-story-arcs."  

The special feature "Quoth the Familiar" is 5 pages.
There's a very old but never-before-seen OotS comic where Durkon "Turns Undead" which is 1 page.
There a story recap (much like in the other books) done by OotS characters which is 3 pages.
A single-line page featuring Celia at the very end of the book.  (Similar to what we've seen in older books)
A 1-page preface by "Durkon Thundershield"
A 1-page forward by John Rogers.
A 1-page intro by Rich Burlew, plus 11 other pages of author commentary (Chapter 9 got 2 pages.)

Anything else folks want to know?  Someone else can do the characters-by-page-count thing.

----------


## Jaxzan Proditor

Awesome! Thanks for posting the stats. Those of you with books may want to head over to other threads that need this kind of information (like the character appearance one). Now I'm even more eager to get my book.

----------


## pluizig

> There a story recap (much like in the other books) done by OotS characters which is 3 pages.
> 
> (...)
> 
> Anything else folks want to know?


Is the recap done by various characters? Previous books had only one character do this (Elan, V, Belkar).

----------


## ella ventic

Wow, some of that really surprises me. The run from 710-774 had many potential round breaks in it, but 741/742 hadn't even made it on my list of possibilities! Even though there is a time shift and a mini establishing shot and everything!

But the REAL shocks for me were the breaks for Rounds 7-9 (834-936). I did think that the injury might mean a new round (as in NCftPB), although I wasn't sure of it, but I certainly didn't think 866/867 would be the place to start a new round. Still not sure why it is, actually. (shrug) The ways of the Giant are mysterious and unknowable. Unless he explains them in, say, commentaries, of course. :)

But the biggest one of all, I was 100% DEAD CERTAIN SURE that strip #900 would start the climactic round. So the previous round would end with the cliffhangery explosion in #899 and then there is that nice establishing shot of the crater to pick up. I thought it would give a nice sense of time passing as the explosion itself happened, too. Ah well, my "dead certain sure" in this case was dead certain WRONG. SO WRONG!  :Small Tongue: 

Thanks so much for posting that, *2.5 cats*!

----------


## 2.5 cats

> Is the recap done by various characters? Previous books had only one character do this (Elan, V, Belkar).


Two characters who "take turns."  Probably best to leave it at that.




> Thanks so much for posting that, 2.5 cats!


You're welcome!  :Small Smile:   I knew I was one of the first folks to get it, but assumed that most of you would have your books within a couple of days.  My book arrived 8 days ago and already has been read cover to cover.  Hopefully you all will get yours sooner rather than later!

----------


## Porthos

> Anything else folks want to know?  Someone else can do the characters-by-page-count thing.


Thanks for the 411, 2.5 cats.  :Small Smile:  

I do have one question since I still haven't gotten my copies yet.  How was the bottom space of 841 handled?  For the online comic, there was about 1/4th of a page missing and I wondered if something was put there at the bottom of the page (doodle, commentary, Something Else) or if the surrounding pages were elongated/stiched together in some degree.

----------


## 2.5 cats

> I do have one question since I still haven't gotten my copies yet. How was the bottom space of 841 handled?


That 3/4 page was expanded to fill the full page.  Looking at the page in the book, it's clear that The Giant added a bit of art to the top and the bottom.  For example, at the bottom of the online page http://www.giantitp.com/comics/oots0841.html there's the dead person in front who is cut off just below the eyes.  In the book we see almost their entire head.  Similarly the windows at the top of the page go up a bit further.  There are fatter-than-usual margins at the top and bottom of the book page, though.

Don't get too excited--the expanded artwork really doesn't convey any new information.

----------


## Porthos

> That 3/4 page was expanded to fill the full page.  Looking at the page in the book, it's clear that The Giant added a bit of art to the top and the bottom.  For example, at the bottom of the page there's the dead person in front who is cut off just below the eyes.  In the book we see almost their entire head.  Similarly the windows at the top of the page go up a bit further.  There are fatter-than-usual margins on the top and bottom of the page, though.


He's done stuff like that before (the one half page in this strip was turned into a two page Splash Page, for instance), so that doesn't surprise me.  Thanks again, 2.5 cats!  :Small Smile: 

*thinks about how to handle this*
*goes back and checks what he did for _W&XPs_*

Looks like I just folded it back in to "Online Pages" and upped the page count that way.  Sounds about right.

Therefore, without further ado, and subject to minor adjustment once I get the book in my grubby little hands (For instance, it's still up in the air how I am going to handle the _Durkon Turned Undead_ strip - I really want to see it in context for myself before I make a final decision on it):

*Basic Block*

*As of 971*
*Book*
*# of Online Strips*
*# of Online Pages*
*Xtra Pages*
*Total Book Pages*

*DCF*
121
122.5
37.5
160

*NCftPB*
180
197
47
244

*W&XP*
183
242
46
288

*DStP*
188
226
46
272

*BRitF*
274
319
49
368

*Book 6*
25
29
???
???



*43 pages to go until Book 6 is equal to the size of On the Origins of PCs.*


*Advanced Blocks*

*Compilation Books as of 971 and Blood Runs in the Family*
*Book*
*Online Strips*
*Online Pages*
*Bonus Strips*
*Chapters*
*Commentary Pages**
*Other Xtras***
*Total Pages*

*DCF*
121
122.5
18
5
8.5
6
160

*NCftPB*
180
197
12
10
16
9
244

*W&XP*
183
242
14
8
15.5
8.5
288

*DStP*
188
226
17
9
12.083
7.917
272

*BRitF*
274
319
17
10
14
8
368

*Book 6*
25
29
???
???
???
???
???



*Print Only Books*
*Book*
*Comic Pages*
*Chapters*
*Commentary**
*Other Xtras***
*Total Pages*

*OtOoPC*
66
n/a
2
4
72

*SoD*
107
n/a
2
3
112

*SS&DT*
97.5
4
5.175
5.325
112



*Kickstarter Release Information* (Spoilered)
*Spoiler*
Show

*PDF*
*Comic Pages*
*Cover Page*
*Total Pages*

*US*
12
1
13

*H&J*
25
1
26





*NOTES*
* Commentary includes the Author Commentaries, Forewords, Introductions, and 'In Character' Prefaces
** Other Xtras includes, when applicable, the Recap Strips, Cast of Characters Pages, Character Drawings, Blank/Book Information Pages, Promos, and Various Other Miscellanea.

----------


## Jaxzan Proditor

I'm probably happier than I should be that the Advanced block has been filled out. I'm definitely happier than I should be that the .75 is gone.  :Small Big Grin:

----------


## Porthos

Now that I have BRitF in my hands, and have had a chance to see all of the nitpicky little details myself, I've done some minor reshuffling of the chart for BRitF.

First and foremost, I shifted one page out of "Bonus Strips" and into "Other Xtras".  I gave it a good long thought and decided that _Durkon Turns Undead_ really does belong in "Other Xtras". It's a lot like the promo strip that is attached to NCftPB, and I've been ignoring Rich's 'official' bonus strip count as it was somewhat inconsistent as to what was counting as a bonus strip from book to book.  As an author, that's his well-earned prerogative. But as a curator, I want to try to be a bit more consistent on my charts here.  :Small Wink: 

I did add a bit to the notes section saying that "Other Xtras" can contain Out of Continuity strips.  Yeah, yeah I know.  Continuity is a real nebulous concept in OotSland.  But I gots to draw my lines somewheres. 

Secondly, three other pages that were either 1/2th of a page or 3/4rs of a page were slightly re-worked in the book.  We've already covered what happened in 841.  However, the last half of  827 was also expanded (as well has having a Bonus Strip inserted into it [which was indeed counted as a Bonus Strip]).  One panel was very slightly altered (to reflect what happened in the Bonus Strip) with the last panel greatly expanded to cover the bottom half of the page.  

Also, the last row of panels in 839 was shifted over to the next page with a brand new long panel replacing it.  The second page of 839, in conjunction with the shifted panel, was then expanded to cover the whole page.

In all three of these cases, using prior precedent of reworked pages [mostly from W&XPs], I have counted the reworked page as an "Online Page" and not a "Bonus Strip" or "Other Xtras".  I have also added a note reflecting this saying:

* A few Online Pages have been resized, reshuffled, and/or had very minor additions made to them.  The "Online Page Count" will reflect how the Online Page best maps to a book regardless of any minor "book only" additional changes.

It ain't perfect, but it'll have to do.  :Small Smile: 

As a result of all of this, the "Online Page Count" for BRitF was raised by one and the "Xtra Pages" in the Basic Block was lowered by one (the "Other Xtra Pages" in the Advanced bloc was a placeholder number until I received the book and ultimately will remain at the number it was previously due to pages shuffling about).

=========

*Basic Block*

*As of 972*
*Book*
*# of Online Strips*
*# of Online Pages**
*Xtra Pages*
*Total Book Pages*

*DCF*
121
122.5
37.5
160

*NCftPB*
180
197
47
244

*W&XP*
183
242
46
288

*DStP*
188
226
46
272

*BRitF*
274
320
48
368

*Book 6*
26
30
???
???



*42 pages to go until Book 6 is equal to the size of On the Origins of PCs.*


*Advanced Blocks*

*Compilation Books as of 972 and Blood Runs in the Family*
*Book*
*Online Strips*
*Online Pages**
*Bonus Strips*
*Chapters*
*Commentary Pages***
*Other Xtras****
*Total Pages*

*DCF*
121
122.5
18
5
8.5
6
160

*NCftPB*
180
197
12
10
16
9
244

*W&XP*
183
242
14
8
15.5
8.5
288

*DStP*
188
226
17
9
12.083
7.917
272

*BRitF*
274
320
16
10
14
8
368

*Book 6*
25
29
???
???
???
???
???



*Print Only Books*
*Book*
*Comic Pages*
*Chapters*
*Commentary***
*Other Xtras****
*Total Pages*

*OtOoPC*
66
n/a
2
4
72

*SoD*
107
n/a
2
3
112

*SS&DT*
97.5
4
5.175
5.325
112



*Kickstarter Release Information* (Spoilered)
*Spoiler*
Show

*PDF*
*Comic Pages*
*Cover Page*
*Total Pages*

*US*
12
1
13

*H&J*
25
1
26





*NOTES*
* A few Online Pages have been resized, reshuffled, and/or had very minor additions made to them.  The "Online Page Count" will reflect how the Online Page best maps to a book regardless of any minor "book only" additional changes.
** Commentary includes the Author Commentaries, Forewords, Introductions, and 'In Character' Prefaces
*** Other Xtras includes, when applicable, the Recap Strips, Cast of Characters Pages, Character Drawings, Blank/Book Information Pages, Promos, Out of Continuity Bonuses, and Various Other Miscellanea.

----------


## Jaxzan Proditor

Looks great! I think your asterisks may be off for the print-only books block.

----------


## Porthos

> Looks great! I think your asterisks may be off for the print-only books block.


Forgot about that.  That's what happens when you're reshuffling a buncha things at once.   :Small Tongue:  Fixed in last post and on OP.

Thanks!  :Small Smile:

----------


## Porthos

*As of 973*
*Book*
*# of Online Strips*
*# of Online Pages**
*Xtra Pages*
*Total Book Pages*

*DCF*
121
122.5
37.5
160

*NCftPB*
180
197
47
244

*W&XP*
183
242
46
288

*DStP*
188
226
46
272

*BRitF*
274
320
48
368

*Book 6*
27
31
???
???



*41 pages to go until Book 6 is equal to the size of On the Origins of PCs.*

----------


## Porthos

Don't know why I haven't been including it so far, but as of today the OP now contains the Page Count from the Gygax Magazine.  :Small Smile: 

What I did was threw it in the spoiler block from the KS information and then renamed that section "Other OOTS Comics Yet To Be Compiled".

No, there is no reason to spoiler the information for Gygax Magazine.  Well, actually, yes there is.  The Gygax Magazine section looked really stupid sitting by itself.  :Small Tongue:   So for cosmetic reasons, I combined it with the Kickstarter releases and changed the title as described above.

Whenever I get a new issue, I'll update the chart, both in the OP and at the end of the thread.

Speaking of which:

*Basic Block*

*As of 974*
*Book*
*# of Online Strips*
*# of Online Pages**
*Xtra Pages*
*Total Book Pages*

*DCF*
121
122.5
37.5
160

*NCftPB*
180
197
47
244

*W&XP*
183
242
46
288

*DStP*
188
226
46
272

*BRitF*
274
320
48
368

*Book 6*
28
32
???
???



*40 pages to go until Book 6 is equal to the size of On the Origins of PCs.*


*Advanced Blocks*

*Compilation Books as of 974 and Blood Runs in the Family*
*Book*
*Online Strips*
*Online Pages**
*Bonus Strips*
*Chapters*
*Commentary Pages***
*Other Xtras****
*Total Pages*

*DCF*
121
122.5
18
5
8.5
6
160

*NCftPB*
180
197
12
10
16
9
244

*W&XP*
183
242
14
8
15.5
8.5
288

*DStP*
188
226
17
9
12.083
7.917
272

*BRitF*
274
320
16
10
14
8
368

*Book 6*
28
32
???
???
???
???
???



*Print Only Books*
*Book*
*Comic Pages*
*Chapters*
*Commentary***
*Other Xtras****
*Total Pages*

*OtOoPC*
66
n/a
2
4
72

*SoD*
107
n/a
2
3
112

*SS&DT*
97.5
4
5.175
5.325
112



*Other OOTS Comics Yet To Be Compiled (Kickstarter & Gygax Magazine)*
*Spoiler*
Show

*PDF*
*Comic Pages*
*Cover Page*
*Total Pages*

*US*
12
1
13

*H&J*
25
1
26

*Gygax*
5
n/a
5





*NOTES*
* A few Online Pages have been resized, reshuffled, and/or had very minor additions made to them.  The "Online Page Count" will reflect how the Online Page best maps to a book regardless of any minor "book only" additional changes.
** Commentary includes the Author Commentaries, Forewords, Introductions, and 'In Character' Prefaces
*** Other Xtras includes, when applicable, the Recap Strips, Cast of Characters Pages, Character Drawings, Blank/Book Information Pages, Promos, Out of Continuity Bonuses, and Various Other Miscellanea.

----------


## Porthos

*As of 975*
*Book*
*# of Online Strips*
*# of Online Pages**
*Xtra Pages*
*Total Book Pages*

*DCF*
121
122.5
37.5
160

*NCftPB*
180
197
47
244

*W&XP*
183
242
46
288

*DStP*
188
226
46
272

*BRitF*
274
320
48
368

*Book 6*
29
33
???
???



*39 pages to go until Book 6 is equal to the size of On the Origins of PCs.*

----------


## Porthos

Haven't even read the latest KS update, yet I'm updating this thread for you all.  Dedication, I tells ya.  Dedication.  :Small Tongue: 

*Advanced Blocks*

*Compilation Books as of 975 and Blood Runs in the Family*
*Book*
*Online Strips*
*Online Pages**
*Bonus Strips*
*Chapters*
*Commentary Pages***
*Other Xtras****
*Total Pages*

*DCF*
121
122.5
18
5
8.5
6
160

*NCftPB*
180
197
12
10
16
9
244

*W&XP*
183
242
14
8
15.5
8.5
288

*DStP*
188
226
17
9
12.083
7.917
272

*BRitF*
274
320
16
10
14
8
368

*Book 6*
29
33
???
???
???
???
???



*Print Only Books*
*Book*
*Comic Pages*
*Chapters*
*Commentary***
*Other Xtras****
*Total Pages*

*OtOoPC*
66
n/a
2
4
72

*SoD*
107
n/a
2
3
112

*SS&DT*
97.5
4
5.175
5.325
112



*Other OOTS Comics Yet To Be Compiled (Kickstarter & Gygax Magazine)*
*Spoiler*
Show

*PDF*
*Comic Pages*
*Cover Page*
*Total Pages*

*US*
12
1
13

*H&J*
25
1
26

*SA*
16
1
17

*Gygax*
5
n/a
5





*NOTES*
* A few Online Pages have been resized, reshuffled, and/or had very minor additions made to them.  The "Online Page Count" will reflect how the Online Page best maps to a book regardless of any minor "book only" additional changes.
** Commentary includes the Author Commentaries, Forewords, Introductions, and 'In Character' Prefaces
*** Other Xtras includes, when applicable, the Recap Strips, Cast of Characters Pages, Character Drawings, Blank/Book Information Pages, Promos, Out of Continuity Bonuses, and Various Other Miscellanea.

----------


## Porthos

*Basic Block*

*As of 976*
*Book*
*# of Online Strips*
*# of Online Pages**
*Xtra Pages*
*Total Book Pages*

*DCF*
121
122.5
37.5
160

*NCftPB*
180
197
47
244

*W&XP*
183
242
46
288

*DStP*
188
226
46
272

*BRitF*
274
320
48
368

*Book 6*
30
34
???
???



*38 pages to go until Book 6 is equal to the size of On the Origins of PCs.*

----------


## Porthos

*As of 977*
*Book*
*# of Online Strips*
*# of Online Pages**
*Xtra Pages*
*Total Book Pages*

*DCF*
121
122.5
37.5
160

*NCftPB*
180
197
47
244

*W&XP*
183
242
46
288

*DStP*
188
226
46
272

*BRitF*
274
320
48
368

*Book 6*
31
35
???
???



*37 pages to go until Book 6 is equal to the size of On the Origins of PCs.*

----------


## Porthos

*As of 978*
*Book*
*# of Online Strips*
*# of Online Pages**
*Xtra Pages*
*Total Book Pages*

*DCF*
121
122.5
37.5
160

*NCftPB*
180
197
47
244

*W&XP*
183
242
46
288

*DStP*
188
226
46
272

*BRitF*
274
320
48
368

*Book 6*
32
36
???
???



*36 pages to go until Book 6 is equal to the size of On the Origins of PCs.*

===

Milestone of sorts.  Book 6 is now exactly half the size of *On the Origins of PCs.*  :Small Smile:

----------


## Rogar Demonblud

And Rich has hardly done more than clear his throat and tap on the mic.

----------


## Porthos

*As of 979*
*Book*
*# of Online Strips*
*# of Online Pages**
*Xtra Pages*
*Total Book Pages*

*DCF*
121
122.5
37.5
160

*NCftPB*
180
197
47
244

*W&XP*
183
242
46
288

*DStP*
188
226
46
272

*BRitF*
274
320
48
368

*Book 6*
33
38.5
???
???



*33.5 pages to go until Book 6 is equal to the size of On the Origins of PCs.*

----------


## Porthos

*As of 980*
*Book*
*# of Online Strips*
*# of Online Pages**
*Xtra Pages*
*Total Book Pages*

*DCF*
121
122.5
37.5
160

*NCftPB*
180
197
47
244

*W&XP*
183
242
46
288

*DStP*
188
226
46
272

*BRitF*
274
320
48
368

*Book 6*
34
41
???
???



*31 pages to go until Book 6 is equal to the size of On the Origins of PCs.*

----------


## Porthos

*As of 981*
*Book*
*# of Online Strips*
*# of Online Pages**
*Xtra Pages*
*Total Book Pages*

*DCF*
121
122.5
37.5
160

*NCftPB*
180
197
47
244

*W&XP*
183
242
46
288

*DStP*
188
226
46
272

*BRitF*
274
320
48
368

*Book 6*
35
44
???
???



*28 pages to go until Book 6 is equal to the size of On the Origins of PCs.*

----------


## Porthos

*As of 982*
*Book*
*# of Online Strips*
*# of Online Pages**
*Xtra Pages*
*Total Book Pages*

*DCF*
121
122.5
37.5
160

*NCftPB*
180
197
47
244

*W&XP*
183
242
46
288

*DStP*
188
226
46
272

*BRitF*
274
320
48
368

*Book 6*
36
45
???
???



*27 pages to go until Book 6 is equal to the size of On the Origins of PCs.*

----------


## Porthos

*As of 983*
*Book*
*# of Online Strips*
*# of Online Pages**
*Xtra Pages*
*Total Book Pages*

*DCF*
121
122.5
37.5
160

*NCftPB*
180
197
47
244

*W&XP*
183
242
46
288

*DStP*
188
226
46
272

*BRitF*
274
320
48
368

*Book 6*
37
46
???
???



*26 pages to go until Book 6 is equal to the size of On the Origins of PCs.*

----------


## Porthos

*As of 984*
*Book*
*# of Online Strips*
*# of Online Pages**
*Xtra Pages*
*Total Book Pages*

*DCF*
121
122.5
37.5
160

*NCftPB*
180
197
47
244

*W&XP*
183
242
46
288

*DStP*
188
226
46
272

*BRitF*
274
320
48
368

*Book 6*
38
47
???
???



*25 pages to go until Book 6 is equal to the size of On the Origins of PCs.*

----------


## Porthos

*As of 985*
*Book*
*# of Online Strips*
*# of Online Pages**
*Xtra Pages*
*Total Book Pages*

*DCF*
121
122.5
37.5
160

*NCftPB*
180
197
47
244

*W&XP*
183
242
46
288

*DStP*
188
226
46
272

*BRitF*
274
320
48
368

*Book 6*
39
49
???
???



*23 pages to go until Book 6 is equal to the size of On the Origins of PCs.*

----------


## Porthos

*As of 986*
*Book*
*# of Online Strips*
*# of Online Pages**
*Xtra Pages*
*Total Book Pages*

*DCF*
121
122.5
37.5
160

*NCftPB*
180
197
47
244

*W&XP*
183
242
46
288

*DStP*
188
226
46
272

*BRitF*
274
320
48
368

*Book 6*
40
50
???
???



*22 pages to go until Book 6 is equal to the size of On the Origins of PCs.*

----------


## Porthos

*As of 987*
*Book*
*# of Online Strips*
*# of Online Pages**
*Xtra Pages*
*Total Book Pages*

*DCF*
121
122.5
37.5
160

*NCftPB*
180
197
47
244

*W&XP*
183
242
46
288

*DStP*
188
226
46
272

*BRitF*
274
320
48
368

*Book 6*
41
52
???
???



*20 pages to go until Book 6 is equal to the size of On the Origins of PCs.*

----------


## Porthos

*As of 988*
*Book*
*# of Online Strips*
*# of Online Pages**
*Xtra Pages*
*Total Book Pages*

*DCF*
121
122.5
37.5
160

*NCftPB*
180
197
47
244

*W&XP*
183
242
46
288

*DStP*
188
226
46
272

*BRitF*
274
320
48
368

*Book 6*
42
53
???
???



*19 pages to go until Book 6 is equal to the size of On the Origins of PCs.
59 pages to go until Book 6 is equal to the size of Start of Darkness and Snips, Snails, and Dragon Tales*

----------


## Porthos

*As of 989*
*Book*
*# of Online Strips*
*# of Online Pages**
*Xtra Pages*
*Total Book Pages*

*DCF*
121
122.5
37.5
160

*NCftPB*
180
197
47
244

*W&XP*
183
242
46
288

*DStP*
188
226
46
272

*BRitF*
274
320
48
368

*Book 6*
43
54
???
???



*18 pages to go until Book 6 is equal to the size of On the Origins of PCs.
58 pages to go until Book 6 is equal to the size of Start of Darkness and Snips, Snails, and Dragon Tales*

----------


## Porthos

*As of 990*
*Book*
*# of Online Strips*
*# of Online Pages**
*Xtra Pages*
*Total Book Pages*

*DCF*
121
122.5
37.5
160

*NCftPB*
180
197
47
244

*W&XP*
183
242
46
288

*DStP*
188
226
46
272

*BRitF*
274
320
48
368

*Book 6*
44
55
???
???



*17 pages to go until Book 6 is equal to the size of On the Origins of PCs
57 pages to go until Book 6 is equal to the size of Start of Darkness and Snips, Snails, and Dragon Tales*

----------


## Porthos

*As of 991*
*Book*
*# of Online Strips*
*# of Online Pages**
*Xtra Pages*
*Total Book Pages*

*DCF*
121
122.5
37.5
160

*NCftPB*
180
197
47
244

*W&XP*
183
242
46
288

*DStP*
188
226
46
272

*BRitF*
274
320
48
368

*Book 6*
45
58
???
???



*14 pages to go until Book 6 is equal to the size of On the Origins of PCs.
54 pages to go until Book 6 is equal to the size of Start of Darkness and Snips, Snails, and Dragon Tales*

----------


## Porthos

*As of 992*
*Book*
*# of Online Strips*
*# of Online Pages**
*Xtra Pages*
*Total Book Pages*

*DCF*
121
122.5
37.5
160

*NCftPB*
180
197
47
244

*W&XP*
183
242
46
288

*DStP*
188
226
46
272

*BRitF*
274
320
48
368

*Book 6*
46
59
???
???



*13 pages to go until Book 6 is equal to the size of On the Origins of PCs.
53 pages to go until Book 6 is equal to the size of Start of Darkness and Snips, Snails, and Dragon Tales*

----------


## Porthos

*As of 993*
*Book*
*# of Online Strips*
*# of Online Pages**
*Xtra Pages*
*Total Book Pages*

*DCF*
121
122.5
37.5
160

*NCftPB*
180
197
47
244

*W&XP*
183
242
46
288

*DStP*
188
226
46
272

*BRitF*
274
320
48
368

*Book 6*
47
60
???
???



*12 pages to go until Book 6 is equal to the size of On the Origins of PCs.
52 pages to go until Book 6 is equal to the size of Start of Darkness and Snips, Snails, and Dragon Tales*

----------


## Porthos

*As of 994*
*Book*
*# of Online Strips*
*# of Online Pages**
*Xtra Pages*
*Total Book Pages*

*DCF*
121
122.5
37.5
160

*NCftPB*
180
197
47
244

*W&XP*
183
242
46
288

*DStP*
188
226
46
272

*BRitF*
274
320
48
368

*Book 6*
48
62
???
???



*10 pages to go until Book 6 is equal to the size of On the Origins of PCs.
50 pages to go until Book 6 is equal to the size of Start of Darkness and Snips, Snails, and Dragon Tales*

----------


## Porthos

*As of 995*
*Book*
*# of Online Strips*
*# of Online Pages**
*Xtra Pages*
*Total Book Pages*

*DCF*
121
122.5
37.5
160

*NCftPB*
180
197
47
244

*W&XP*
183
242
46
288

*DStP*
188
226
46
272

*BRitF*
274
320
48
368

*Book 6*
49
63
???
???



*9 pages to go until Book 6 is equal to the size of On the Origins of PCs.
49 pages to go until Book 6 is equal to the size of Start of Darkness and Snips, Snails, and Dragon Tales*

----------


## Porthos

*As of 996*
*Book*
*# of Online Strips*
*# of Online Pages**
*Xtra Pages*
*Total Book Pages*

*DCF*
121
122.5
37.5
160

*NCftPB*
180
197
47
244

*W&XP*
183
242
46
288

*DStP*
188
226
46
272

*BRitF*
274
320
48
368

*Book 6*
50
65
???
???



*7 pages to go until Book 6 is equal to the size of On the Origins of PCs.
47 pages to go until Book 6 is equal to the size of Start of Darkness and Snips, Snails, and Dragon Tales*

----------


## Porthos

*As of 997*
*Book*
*# of Online Strips*
*# of Online Pages**
*Xtra Pages*
*Total Book Pages*

*DCF*
121
122.5
37.5
160

*NCftPB*
180
197
47
244

*W&XP*
183
242
46
288

*DStP*
188
226
46
272

*BRitF*
274
320
48
368

*Book 6*
51
66
???
???



*6 pages to go until Book 6 is equal to the size of On the Origins of PCs.
46 pages to go until Book 6 is equal to the size of Start of Darkness and Snips, Snails, and Dragon Tales*

----------


## 137beth

Why do you keep putting an asterisk in the "# of Online Pages*" column without the asterisk referring to anything?

----------


## Jaxzan Proditor

> Why do you keep putting an asterisk in the "# of Online Pages*" column without the asterisk referring to anything?


The first post has the notes that the asterisks link to.

----------


## Porthos

A fair point though.  Perhaps I'll remove it from the update stream that gets posted in-thread.  Though that would entail an extra piece of busywork that I might forget to do on occasion.

----------


## Porthos

*As of 998*
*Book*
*# of Online Strips*
*# of Online Pages*
*Xtra Pages*
*Total Book Pages*

*DCF*
121
122.5
37.5
160

*NCftPB*
180
197
47
244

*W&XP*
183
242
46
288

*DStP*
188
226
46
272

*BRitF*
274
320
48
368

*Book 6*
52
69
???
???



*3 pages to go until Book 6 is equal to the size of On the Origins of PCs.
43 pages to go until Book 6 is equal to the size of Start of Darkness and Snips, Snails, and Dragon Tales*

----------


## Porthos

*As of 999*
*Book*
*# of Online Strips*
*# of Online Pages**
*Xtra Pages*
*Total Book Pages*

*DCF*
121
122.5
37.5
160

*NCftPB*
180
197
47
244

*W&XP*
183
242
46
288

*DStP*
188
226
46
272

*BRitF*
274
320
48
368

*Book 6*
53
72
???
???



*Book 6 is now equal to the size of On the Origins of PCs.
40 pages to go until Book 6 is equal to the size of Start of Darkness and Snips, Snails, and Dragon Tales*

*NOTE*
* A few Online Pages have been resized, reshuffled, and/or had very minor additions made to them.  The "Online Page Count" will reflect how the Online Page best maps to a book regardless of any minor "book only" additional changes.

----------


## Porthos

Alright, Stupid Question Time. As peeps might be aware, digital PDfs of the books are now being made (presuming the first two are successful).

The page count of the PDFs and physical books are exactly the same.  However, as one of the perks,  in _Dungeon Crawlin' Fools_ a blank page was converted to a full page of commentary.  This doesn't affect the "Basic Block" but it does affect the Advanced Block:

*Advanced Blocks*

*Compilation Books as of 999 and Blood Runs in the Family*
*Book*
*Online Strips*
*Online Pages**
*Bonus Strips*
*Chapters*
*Commentary Pages***
*Other Xtras****
*Total Pages*

*DCF*
121
122.5
18
5
8.5
6
160

*NCftPB*
180
197
12
10
16
9
244

*W&XP*
183
242
14
8
15.5
8.5
288

*DStP*
188
226
17
9
12.083
7.917
272

*BRitF*
274
320
16
10
14
8
368

*Book 6*
53
72
???
???
???
???
???



Namely the numbers for Commentary Pages and Other Xtras would each be adjusted by +1 and -1 respectively.

The Stupid Question is... How should the existence of the PDFs affect the charts, if at all?  I suppose I could start introduce a whole new block for the PDFs, but that seems overkill.  Alternatively, I suppose I could see if I could break those two columns with physical and PDF subcatagories.  Or I could just ignore the whole thing.  :Small Tongue:   The latter option annoys me on some level though.

So, thoughts on how to handle the PDFs?  At the moment, it's a minor difference.  But even a minor difference might want to be addressed in the charts.

----------


## Jaxzan Proditor

> *Advanced Blocks*
> 
> *Compilation Books as of 999 and Blood Runs in the Family*
> *DCF (pdf)*
> 121
> 122.5
> 18
> 5
> 8.5 (9.5)
> ...


Would something along these lines work?

----------


## Grey_Wolf_c

> The Stupid Question is... How should the existence of the PDFs affect the charts, if at all?  I suppose I could start introduce a whole new block for the PDFs, but that seems overkill.  Alternatively, I suppose I could see if I could break those two columns with physical and PDF subcatagories.  Or I could just ignore the whole thing.   The latter option annoys me on some level though.
> 
> So, thoughts on how to handle the PDFs?  At the moment, it's a minor difference.  But even a minor difference might want to be addressed in the charts.


Take a page out of Wrecan's book, and add "(+1)" in the colour of your choosing to the relevant columns. Then put a note in the NOTES, and call it a day (although you're getting to the point of ridiculeness in the notes asterisk count, so maybe convert it into a full FAQ?).

GW

----------


## Porthos

> Would something along these lines work?


Hmmm.  Hadn't considered that.  Yes, something along those ideas might work.  



> Take a page out of Wrecan's book, and add "(+1)" in the colour of your choosing to the relevant columns.


Also an interesting idea, though I'd want to pair it with a "(-1)" for the other column(s) affected.




> although you're getting to the point of ridiculeness in the notes asterisk count, so maybe convert it into a full FAQ?


Yes, some sort of FAQ/key might be in order, if not now, then soon.  I've been getting a little annoyed by the Notes Creep for a while now.  Could even include my rationale for specific edge cases.  

Yes, very good suggestion here.  :Small Smile:   Not going to do it immediately, but I'll put it on the To Do List.

----------


## Porthos

*As of 1000*
*Book*
*# of Online Strips*
*# of Online Pages**
*Xtra Pages*
*Total Book Pages*

*DCF*
121
122.5
37.5
160

*NCftPB*
180
197
47
244

*W&XP*
183
242
46
288

*DStP*
188
226
46
272

*BRitF*
274
320
48
368

*Book 6*
54
75.75
???
???



*36.25 pages to go until Book 6 is equal to the size of Start of Darkness and Snips, Snails, and Dragon Tales*

====

I am quite sure that final panel will be expanded to be a two pager when it gets into book form.  Perhaps with slight additional content.  But, for now, 1.75 is what it is (more or less).  :Small Smile:

----------


## Porthos

*UPDATE*:::::  As I suspected but hadn't had comfirmation until after I posted the latest block, the last panel of Comic #1000 will indeed be two pages in the upcoming book (bringing the total page count for this update to five).  Therefore according to:




> * A few Online Pages have been resized, reshuffled, and/or had very minor additions made to them.  The "Online Page Count" will reflect how the Online Page best maps to a book regardless of any minor "book only" additional changes.


(specifcially the "resized" bit), I am altering the count of the pages. Something someting "don't alter them further" something something.  :Small Wink: 

*Basic Block*

*As of 1000*
*Book*
*# of Online Strips*
*# of Online Pages**
*Xtra Pages*
*Total Book Pages*

*DCF*
121
122.5
37.5
160

*NCftPB*
180
197
47
244

*W&XP*
183
242
46
288

*DStP*
188
226
46
272

*BRitF*
274
320
48
368

*Book 6*
54
77
???
???



*35 pages to go until Book 6 is equal to the size of Start of Darkness and Snips, Snails, and Dragon Tales*

*NOTES*
* A few Online Pages have been resized, reshuffled, and/or had very minor additions made to them.  The "Online Page Count" will reflect how the Online Page best maps to a book regardless of any minor "book only" additional changes.

----------


## rgrekejin

Have you considered adding the Supercollider Webcomic Mashup strips to the "OotS not yet compiled" block? Or are you refraining from doing so because they're non-canon and it is highly unlikely that they will ever be compiled anywhere? If you do want to add it, it's a comic 25 pages in total length, of which 5.25 pages are black-and-white OotS strips, with one additional page which might loosely be considered "extras" (a title page with an OotS-style drawing of the antagonistic interdimensional doppelganger Gods in the background).

----------


## Porthos

> Have you considered adding the Supercollider Webcomic Mashup strips to the "OotS not yet compiled" block?


How sad does it make me look that I have thought about it?  :Small Red Face:   :Small Smile: 




> Or are you refraining from doing so because they're non-canon and it is highly unlikely that they will ever be compiled anywhere?


It's not so much "non-canon" (SS&DT blew that out of the water) as the "unlikely to ever see the light of day anwhere" consideration.

If I did include it, it'd only be for the OotS stuff which you noted in a bit I snipped.

PS:  Yes, I do have it on hand for reference.  :Small Wink: 

PPS: Yes, I also considered the Graph Updates from the KS drive.  But even *I* have my limits.  :Small Tongue:  Plus, you know, actually trying to figure out how to "count" them page wise, since they were a) non-standard length and b) variable length as the drive went on.

...

Of course, I am kinda hoping that they get included in the mythical "Book K", thus solving my problem for me.  :Small Big Grin:

----------


## rgrekejin

> How sad does it make me look that I have thought about it?


Heh, I know what you mean. I've got a lot of the old OotS-store images from before I started reading the comic in 2006 saved as jpeg files, courtesy of the wayback machine.

----------


## Porthos

*As of 1001*
*Book*
*# of Online Strips*
*# of Online Pages**
*Xtra Pages*
*Total Book Pages*

*DCF*
121
122.5
37.5
160

*NCftPB*
180
197
47
244

*W&XP*
183
242
46
288

*DStP*
188
226
46
272

*BRitF*
274
320
48
368

*Book 6*
55
78
???
???



*34 pages to go until Book 6 is equal to the size of Start of Darkness and Snips, Snails, and Dragon Tales*

*NOTE*
* A few Online Pages have been resized, reshuffled, and/or had very minor additions made to them.  The "Online Page Count" will reflect how the Online Page best maps to a book regardless of any minor "book only" additional changes.

----------


## Porthos

*As of 1002*
*Book*
*# of Online Strips*
*# of Online Pages**
*Xtra Pages*
*Total Book Pages*

*DCF*
121
122.5
37.5
160

*NCftPB*
180
197
47
244

*W&XP*
183
242
46
288

*DStP*
188
226
46
272

*BRitF*
274
320
48
368

*Book 6*
56
79
???
???



*33 pages to go until Book 6 is equal to the size of Start of Darkness and Snips, Snails, and Dragon Tales*

*NOTE*
* A few Online Pages have been resized, reshuffled, and/or had very minor additions made to them.  The "Online Page Count" will reflect how the Online Page best maps to a book regardless of any minor "book only" additional changes.

----------


## Porthos

*As of 1003*
*Book*
*# of Online Strips*
*# of Online Pages**
*Xtra Pages*
*Total Book Pages*

*DCF*
121
122.5
37.5
160

*NCftPB*
180
197
47
244

*W&XP*
183
242
46
288

*DStP*
188
226
46
272

*BRitF*
274
320
48
368

*Book 6*
57
80
???
???



*32 pages to go until Book 6 is equal to the size of Start of Darkness and Snips, Snails, and Dragon Tales*

*NOTE*
* A few Online Pages have been resized, reshuffled, and/or had very minor additions made to them.  The "Online Page Count" will reflect how the Online Page best maps to a book regardless of any minor "book only" additional changes.

----------


## Porthos

*As of 1004*
*Book*
*# of Online Strips*
*# of Online Pages**
*Xtra Pages*
*Total Book Pages*

*DCF*
121
122.5
37.5
160

*NCftPB*
180
197
47
244

*W&XP*
183
242
46
288

*DStP*
188
226
46
272

*BRitF*
274
320
48
368

*Book 6*
58
81
???
???



*31 pages to go until Book 6 is equal to the size of Start of Darkness and Snips, Snails, and Dragon Tales*

*Other OOTS Comics Yet To Be Compiled (Kickstarter & Gygax Magazine [As of Gygax #6])*
*Spoiler*
Show

*PDF*
*Comic Pages*
*Cover Page*
*Total Pages*

*US*
12
1
13

*H&J*
25
1
26

*SA*
16
1
17

*Gygax*
6
n/a
6





*NOTE*
* A few Online Pages have been resized, reshuffled, and/or had very minor additions made to them.  The "Online Page Count" will reflect how the Online Page best maps to a book regardless of any minor "book only" additional changes.

----------


## Porthos

*As of 1005*
*Book*
*# of Online Strips*
*# of Online Pages**
*Xtra Pages*
*Total Book Pages*

*DCF*
121
122.5
37.5
160

*NCftPB*
180
197
47
244

*W&XP*
183
242
46
288

*DStP*
188
226
46
272

*BRitF*
274
320
48
368

*Book 6*
59
82
???
???



*30 pages to go until Book 6 is equal to the size of Start of Darkness and Snips, Snails, and Dragon Tales*

*NOTE*
* A few Online Pages have been resized, reshuffled, and/or had very minor additions made to them.  The "Online Page Count" will reflect how the Online Page best maps to a book regardless of any minor "book only" additional changes.

----------


## Porthos

*As of 1006*
*Book*
*# of Online Strips*
*# of Online Pages**
*Xtra Pages*
*Total Book Pages*

*DCF*
121
122.5
37.5
160

*NCftPB*
180
197
47
244

*W&XP*
183
242
46
288

*DStP*
188
226
46
272

*BRitF*
274
320
48
368

*Book 6*
60
83
???
???



*29 pages to go until Book 6 is equal to the size of Start of Darkness and Snips, Snails, and Dragon Tales*

*NOTE*
* A few Online Pages have been resized, reshuffled, and/or had very minor additions made to them.  The "Online Page Count" will reflect how the Online Page best maps to a book regardless of any minor "book only" additional changes.

----------


## Porthos

*As of 1007*
*Book*
*# of Online Strips*
*# of Online Pages**
*Xtra Pages*
*Total Book Pages*

*DCF*
121
122.5
37.5
160

*NCftPB*
180
197
47
244

*W&XP*
183
242
46
288

*DStP*
188
226
46
272

*BRitF*
274
320
48
368

*Book 6*
61
85
???
???



*27 pages to go until Book 6 is equal to the size of Start of Darkness and Snips, Snails, and Dragon Tales*

*NOTES*
* A few Online Pages have been resized, reshuffled, and/or had very minor additions made to them.  The "Online Page Count" will reflect how the Online Page best maps to a book regardless of any minor "book only" additional changes.

----------


## 137beth

So far, book six has the highest online pages to online strips ratio, partly due to the abundance of multi-page comics surrounding strip 1000.  WaXP is second, followed by DstP, BRiF, NCfPB, and lastly DCF.

----------


## Porthos

*As of 1008*
*Book*
*# of Online Strips*
*# of Online Pages**
*Xtra Pages*
*Total Book Pages*

*DCF*
121
122.5
37.5
160

*NCftPB*
180
197
47
244

*W&XP*
183
242
46
288

*DStP*
188
226
46
272

*BRitF*
274
320
48
368

*Book 6*
62
86
???
???



*26 pages to go until Book 6 is equal to the size of Start of Darkness and Snips, Snails, and Dragon Tales*

*NOTES*
* A few Online Pages have been resized, reshuffled, and/or had very minor additions made to them.  The "Online Page Count" will reflect how the Online Page best maps to a book regardless of any minor "book only" additional changes.

----------


## Porthos

*As of 1009*
*Book*
*# of Online Strips*
*# of Online Pages**
*Xtra Pages*
*Total Book Pages*

*DCF*
121
122.5
37.5
160

*NCftPB*
180
197
47
244

*W&XP*
183
242
46
288

*DStP*
188
226
46
272

*BRitF*
274
320
48
368

*Book 6*
63
88
???
???



*24 pages to go until Book 6 is equal to the size of Start of Darkness and Snips, Snails, and Dragon Tales*

*NOTE*
* A few Online Pages have been resized, reshuffled, and/or had very minor additions made to them.  The "Online Page Count" will reflect how the Online Page best maps to a book regardless of any minor "book only" additional changes.

----------


## Porthos

Knew I forgot to do somethin'.  :Small Tongue: 

=====

*As of 1010*
*Book*
*# of Online Strips*
*# of Online Pages**
*Xtra Pages*
*Total Book Pages*

*DCF*
121
122.5
37.5
160

*NCftPB*
180
197
47
244

*W&XP*
183
242
46
288

*DStP*
188
226
46
272

*BRitF*
274
320
48
368

*Book 6*
64
89
???
???



*23 pages to go until Book 6 is equal to the size of Start of Darkness and Snips, Snails, and Dragon Tales*

*NOTES*
* A few Online Pages have been resized, reshuffled, and/or had very minor additions made to them.  The "Online Page Count" will reflect how the Online Page best maps to a book regardless of any minor "book only" additional changes.

----------


## Porthos

*As of 1011*
*Book*
*# of Online Strips*
*# of Online Pages**
*Xtra Pages*
*Total Book Pages*

*DCF*
121
122.5
37.5
160

*NCftPB*
180
197
47
244

*W&XP*
183
242
46
288

*DStP*
188
226
46
272

*BRitF*
274
320
48
368

*Book 6*
65
90
???
???



*22 pages to go until Book 6 is equal to the size of Start of Darkness and Snips, Snails, and Dragon Tales*

*NOTES*
* A few Online Pages have been resized, reshuffled, and/or had very minor additions made to them.  The "Online Page Count" will reflect how the Online Page best maps to a book regardless of any minor "book only" additional changes.

----------


## Porthos

*As of 1012*
*Book*
*# of Online Strips*
*# of Online Pages**
*Xtra Pages*
*Total Book Pages*

*DCF*
121
122.5
37.5
160

*NCftPB*
180
197
47
244

*W&XP*
183
242
46
288

*DStP*
188
226
46
272

*BRitF*
274
320
48
368

*Book 6*
66
92.5
???
???



*19.5 pages to go until Book 6 is equal to the size of Start of Darkness and Snips, Snails, and Dragon Tales*

*NOTES*
* A few Online Pages have been resized, reshuffled, and/or had very minor additions made to them.  The "Online Page Count" will reflect how the Online Page best maps to a book regardless of any minor "book only" additional changes.

----------


## Porthos

*As of 1013*
*Book*
*# of Online Strips*
*# of Online Pages**
*Xtra Pages*
*Total Book Pages*

*DCF*
121
122.5
37.5
160

*NCftPB*
180
197
47
244

*W&XP*
183
242
46
288

*DStP*
188
226
46
272

*BRitF*
274
320
48
368

*Book 6*
67
94
???
???



*18 pages to go until Book 6 is equal to the size of Start of Darkness and Snips, Snails, and Dragon Tales*

*NOTE*
* A few Online Pages have been resized, reshuffled, and/or had very minor additions made to them.  The "Online Page Count" will reflect how the Online Page best maps to a book regardless of any minor "book only" additional changes.

----------


## Porthos

*As of 1014*
*Book*
*# of Online Strips*
*# of Online Pages**
*Xtra Pages*
*Total Book Pages*

*DCF*
121
122.5
37.5
160

*NCftPB*
180
197
47
244

*W&XP*
183
242
46
288

*DStP*
188
226
46
272

*BRitF*
274
320
48
368

*Book 6*
68
95
???
???



*17 pages to go until Book 6 is equal to the size of Start of Darkness and Snips, Snails, and Dragon Tales*

*NOTE*
* A few Online Pages have been resized, reshuffled, and/or had very minor additions made to them.  The "Online Page Count" will reflect how the Online Page best maps to a book regardless of any minor "book only" additional changes.

----------


## Porthos

*As of 1015*
*Book*
*# of Online Strips*
*# of Online Pages**
*Xtra Pages*
*Total Book Pages*

*DCF*
121
122.5
37.5
160

*NCftPB*
180
197
47
244

*W&XP*
183
242
46
288

*DStP*
188
226
46
272

*BRitF*
274
320
48
368

*Book 6*
69
96
???
???



*16 pages to go until Book 6 is equal to the size of Start of Darkness and Snips, Snails, and Dragon Tales*

*NOTE*
* A few Online Pages have been resized, reshuffled, and/or had very minor additions made to them.  The "Online Page Count" will reflect how the Online Page best maps to a book regardless of any minor "book only" additional changes.

----------


## Porthos

*As of 1016*
*Book*
*# of Online Strips*
*# of Online Pages**
*Xtra Pages*
*Total Book Pages*

*DCF*
121
122.5
37.5
160

*NCftPB*
180
197
47
244

*W&XP*
183
242
46
288

*DStP*
188
226
46
272

*BRitF*
274
320
48
368

*Book 6*
70
97
???
???



*15 pages to go until Book 6 is equal to the size of Start of Darkness and Snips, Snails, and Dragon Tales*

*NOTE*
* A few Online Pages have been resized, reshuffled, and/or had very minor additions made to them.  The "Online Page Count" will reflect how the Online Page best maps to a book regardless of any minor "book only" additional changes.

----------


## gken1

Keep it going Rich!

----------


## Porthos

*As of 1017*
*Book*
*# of Online Strips*
*# of Online Pages**
*Xtra Pages*
*Total Book Pages*

*DCF*
121
122.5
37.5
160

*NCftPB*
180
197
47
244

*W&XP*
183
242
46
288

*DStP*
188
226
46
272

*BRitF*
274
320
48
368

*Book 6*
71
98
???
???



*14 pages to go until Book 6 is equal to the size of Start of Darkness and Snips, Snails, and Dragon Tales*

*NOTE*
* A few Online Pages have been resized, reshuffled, and/or had very minor additions made to them.  The "Online Page Count" will reflect how the Online Page best maps to a book regardless of any minor "book only" additional changes.

----------


## Porthos

*As of 1018*
*Book*
*# of Online Strips*
*# of Online Pages**
*Xtra Pages*
*Total Book Pages*

*DCF*
121
122.5
37.5
160

*NCftPB*
180
197
47
244

*W&XP*
183
242
46
288

*DStP*
188
226
46
272

*BRitF*
274
320
48
368

*Book 6*
72
99
???
???



*13 pages to go until Book 6 is equal to the size of Start of Darkness and Snips, Snails, and Dragon Tales*

*NOTE*
* A few Online Pages have been resized, reshuffled, and/or had very minor additions made to them.  The "Online Page Count" will reflect how the Online Page best maps to a book regardless of any minor "book only" additional changes.

----------


## Porthos

*As of 1019*
*Book*
*# of Online Strips*
*# of Online Pages**
*Xtra Pages*
*Total Book Pages*

*DCF*
121
122.5
37.5
160

*NCftPB*
180
197
47
244

*W&XP*
183
242
46
288

*DStP*
188
226
46
272

*BRitF*
274
320
48
368

*Book 6*
73
100
???
???



*12 pages to go until Book 6 is equal to the size of Start of Darkness and Snips, Snails, and Dragon Tales*

*NOTE*
* A few Online Pages have been resized, reshuffled, and/or had very minor additions made to them.  The "Online Page Count" will reflect how the Online Page best maps to a book regardless of any minor "book only" additional changes.

====

100 pages now in for Book 6!  :Small Cool:

----------


## Emanick

> *As of 1019*
> *Book*
> *# of Online Strips*
> *# of Online Pages**
> *Xtra Pages*
> *Total Book Pages*
> 
> *DCF*
> 121
> ...


Porthos, have you considered integrating the prequels and SS&DT into the table? Obviously there would need to be some N/As thrown in there, but I for one think it would make for a more interesting visual.

----------


## Porthos

> Porthos, have you considered integrating the prequels and SS&DT into the table? Obviously there would need to be some N/As thrown in there, but I for one think it would make for a more interesting visual.


It's in the OP.  :Small Smile: : 



> *Advanced Blocks*
> 
> *Compilation Books as of 1019 and Blood Runs in the Family*
> *Book*
> *Online Strips*
> *Online Pages**
> *Bonus Strips*
> *Chapters*
> *Commentary Pages***
> ...


I only repost the "advanced bloc" if there is a change so to not drown out the page with redundant info.  :Small Smile:

----------


## 137beth

Huzzah, we reached 100 pages for this book!

----------


## Porthos

*As of 1020*
*Book*
*# of Online Strips*
*# of Online Pages**
*Xtra Pages*
*Total Book Pages*

*DCF*
121
122.5
37.5
160

*NCftPB*
180
197
47
244

*W&XP*
183
242
46
288

*DStP*
188
226
46
272

*BRitF*
274
320
48
368

*Book 6*
74
101
???
???



*11 pages to go until Book 6 is equal to the size of Start of Darkness and Snips, Snails, and Dragon Tales*

*NOTE*
* A few Online Pages have been resized, reshuffled, and/or had very minor additions made to them.  The "Online Page Count" will reflect how the Online Page best maps to a book regardless of any minor "book only" additional changes.

----------


## Porthos

*As of 1021*
*Book*
*# of Online Strips*
*# of Online Pages**
*Xtra Pages*
*Total Book Pages*

*DCF*
121
122.5
37.5
160

*NCftPB*
180
197
47
244

*W&XP*
183
242
46
288

*DStP*
188
226
46
272

*BRitF*
274
320
48
368

*Book 6*
75
102
???
???



*10 pages to go until Book 6 is equal to the size of Start of Darkness and Snips, Snails, and Dragon Tales
58 pages to go until Book 6 is equal to the size of Dungeon Crawlin' Fools*

*NOTE*
* A few Online Pages have been resized, reshuffled, and/or had very minor additions made to them.  The "Online Page Count" will reflect how the Online Page best maps to a book regardless of any minor "book only" additional changes.

----------


## Porthos

*As of 1022*
*Book*
*# of Online Strips*
*# of Online Pages**
*Xtra Pages*
*Total Book Pages*

*DCF*
121
122.5
37.5
160

*NCftPB*
180
197
47
244

*W&XP*
183
242
46
288

*DStP*
188
226
46
272

*BRitF*
274
320
48
368

*Book 6*
76
103
???
???



*9 pages to go until Book 6 is equal to the size of Start of Darkness and Snips, Snails, and Dragon Tales
57 pages to go until Book 6 is equal to the size of Dungeon Crawlin' Fools*

*NOTE*
* A few Online Pages have been resized, reshuffled, and/or had very minor additions made to them.  The "Online Page Count" will reflect how the Online Page best maps to a book regardless of any minor "book only" additional changes.

----------


## Porthos

*As of 1023*
*Book*
*# of Online Strips*
*# of Online Pages**
*Xtra Pages*
*Total Book Pages*

*DCF*
121
122.5
37.5
160

*NCftPB*
180
197
47
244

*W&XP*
183
242
46
288

*DStP*
188
226
46
272

*BRitF*
274
320
48
368

*Book 6*
77
104
???
???



*8 pages to go until Book 6 is equal to the size of Start of Darkness and Snips, Snails, and Dragon Tales
56 pages to go until Book 6 is equal to the size of Dungeon Crawlin' Fools*

*NOTE*
* A few Online Pages have been resized, reshuffled, and/or had very minor additions made to them.  The "Online Page Count" will reflect how the Online Page best maps to a book regardless of any minor "book only" additional changes.

----------


## Porthos

*As of 1024*
*Book*
*# of Online Strips*
*# of Online Pages**
*Xtra Pages*
*Total Book Pages*

*DCF*
121
122.5
37.5
160

*NCftPB*
180
197
47
244

*W&XP*
183
242
46
288

*DStP*
188
226
46
272

*BRitF*
274
320
48
368

*Book 6*
78
105
???
???



*7 pages to go until Book 6 is equal to the size of Start of Darkness and Snips, Snails, and Dragon Tales
55 pages to go until Book 6 is equal to the size of Dungeon Crawlin' Fools*

*NOTE*
* A few Online Pages have been resized, reshuffled, and/or had very minor additions made to them.  The "Online Page Count" will reflect how the Online Page best maps to a book regardless of any minor "book only" additional changes.

----------


## Porthos

*As of 1025*
*Book*
*# of Online Strips*
*# of Online Pages**
*Xtra Pages*
*Total Book Pages*

*DCF*
121
122.5
37.5
160

*NCftPB*
180
197
47
244

*W&XP*
183
242
46
288

*DStP*
188
226
46
272

*BRitF*
274
320
48
368

*Book 6*
79
106
???
???



*6 pages to go until Book 6 is equal to the size of Start of Darkness and Snips, Snails, and Dragon Tales
54 pages to go until Book 6 is equal to the size of Dungeon Crawlin' Fools*

*NOTE*
* A few Online Pages have been resized, reshuffled, and/or had very minor additions made to them.  The "Online Page Count" will reflect how the Online Page best maps to a book regardless of any minor "book only" additional changes.

----------


## Porthos

*As of 1026*
*Book*
*# of Online Strips*
*# of Online Pages**
*Xtra Pages*
*Total Book Pages*

*DCF*
121
122.5
37.5
160

*NCftPB*
180
197
47
244

*W&XP*
183
242
46
288

*DStP*
188
226
46
272

*BRitF*
274
320
48
368

*Book 6*
80
108
???
???



*4 pages to go until Book 6 is equal to the size of Start of Darkness and Snips, Snails, and Dragon Tales
52 pages to go until Book 6 is equal to the size of Dungeon Crawlin' Fools*

*NOTE*
* A few Online Pages have been resized, reshuffled, and/or had very minor additions made to them.  The "Online Page Count" will reflect how the Online Page best maps to a book regardless of any minor "book only" additional changes.

----------


## Porthos

*As of 1027*
*Book*
*# of Online Strips*
*# of Online Pages**
*Xtra Pages*
*Total Book Pages*

*DCF*
121
122.5
37.5
160

*NCftPB*
180
197
47
244

*W&XP*
183
242
46
288

*DStP*
188
226
46
272

*BRitF*
274
320
48
368

*Book 6*
81
109
???
???



*3 pages to go until Book 6 is equal to the size of Start of Darkness and Snips, Snails, and Dragon Tales
51 pages to go until Book 6 is equal to the size of Dungeon Crawlin' Fools*

*NOTE*
* A few Online Pages have been resized, reshuffled, and/or had very minor additions made to them.  The "Online Page Count" will reflect how the Online Page best maps to a book regardless of any minor "book only" additional changes.

----------


## Porthos

*As of 1028*
*Book*
*# of Online Strips*
*# of Online Pages**
*Xtra Pages*
*Total Book Pages*

*DCF*
121
122.5
37.5
160

*NCftPB*
180
197
47
244

*W&XP*
183
242
46
288

*DStP*
188
226
46
272

*BRitF*
274
320
48
368

*Book 6*
82
110
???
???



*2 pages to go until Book 6 is equal to the size of Start of Darkness and Snips, Snails, and Dragon Tales
50 pages to go until Book 6 is equal to the size of Dungeon Crawlin' Fools*

*NOTE*
* A few Online Pages have been resized, reshuffled, and/or had very minor additions made to them.  The "Online Page Count" will reflect how the Online Page best maps to a book regardless of any minor "book only" additional changes.

----------


## Porthos

*As of 1029*
*Book*
*# of Online Strips*
*# of Online Pages**
*Xtra Pages*
*Total Book Pages*

*DCF*
121
122.5
37.5
160

*NCftPB*
180
197
47
244

*W&XP*
183
242
46
288

*DStP*
188
226
46
272

*BRitF*
274
320
48
368

*Book 6*
83
111
???
???



*1 page to go until Book 6 is equal to the size of Start of Darkness and Snips, Snails, and Dragon Tales
49 pages to go until Book 6 is equal to the size of Dungeon Crawlin' Fools*

*NOTE*
* A few Online Pages have been resized, reshuffled, and/or had very minor additions made to them.  The "Online Page Count" will reflect how the Online Page best maps to a book regardless of any minor "book only" additional changes.

----------


## Porthos

*As of 1030*
*Book*
*# of Online Strips*
*# of Online Pages**
*Xtra Pages*
*Total Book Pages*

*DCF*
121
122.5
37.5
160

*NCftPB*
180
197
47
244

*W&XP*
183
242
46
288

*DStP*
188
226
46
272

*BRitF*
274
320
48
368

*Book 6*
84
112
???
???



*Book 6 is equal to the size of Start of Darkness and Snips, Snails, and Dragon Tales
48 pages to go until Book 6 is equal to the size of Dungeon Crawlin' Fools*

*NOTE*
* A few Online Pages have been resized, reshuffled, and/or had very minor additions made to them.  The "Online Page Count" will reflect how the Online Page best maps to a book regardless of any minor "book only" additional changes.

----------


## Dr. Gamera

> Book 6 is equal to the size of _Start of Darkness_ and _Snips, Snails, and Dragon Tales_


Yay!  Now it's time to publish Book 6!

What do you mean, "that's not how it works, that's not how any of this works"?

----------


## Porthos

*As of 1031*
*Book*
*# of Online Strips*
*# of Online Pages**
*Xtra Pages*
*Total Book Pages*

*DCF*
121
122.5
37.5
160

*NCftPB*
180
197
47
244

*W&XP*
183
242
46
288

*DStP*
188
226
46
272

*BRitF*
274
320
48
368

*Book 6*
85
113
???
???



*47 pages to go until Book 6 is equal to the size of Dungeon Crawlin' Fools*

*NOTE*
* A few Online Pages have been resized, reshuffled, and/or had very minor additions made to them.  The "Online Page Count" will reflect how the Online Page best maps to a book regardless of any minor "book only" additional changes.

===

Also, I think it is safe to say: Start of new chapter round.  :Small Wink:

----------


## zql

Oh, I loved the previous thread for BRitF, I didn't notice this one 'til just now.

We have chapter 1 (947-990) and chapter 2 (991-1030) completed.

----------


## ChristianSt

> Oh, I loved the previous thread for BRitF, I didn't notice this one 'til just now.
> 
> We have chapter 1 (947-990) and chapter 2 (991-1030) completed.


I would even argue that we already have been 3 chapters, since I would expect that the Tinkertown segment (starting with 964) is complete chapter of its own.

----------


## Rogar Demonblud

Hey! Rich isn't some wannabe, sticking to trite old things like 'chapters'. He's a rebel, and writes in Rounds!

----------


## Porthos

*As of 1032*
*Book*
*# of Online Strips*
*# of Online Pages**
*Xtra Pages*
*Total Book Pages*

*DCF*
121
122.5
37.5
160

*NCftPB*
180
197
47
244

*W&XP*
183
242
46
288

*DStP*
188
226
46
272

*BRitF*
274
320
48
368

*Book 6*
86
114
???
???



*46 pages to go until Book 6 is equal to the size of Dungeon Crawlin' Fools*

*NOTE*
* A few Online Pages have been resized, reshuffled, and/or had very minor additions made to them.  The "Online Page Count" will reflect how the Online Page best maps to a book regardless of any minor "book only" additional changes.

----------


## Porthos

*As of 1033*
*Book*
*# of Online Strips*
*# of Online Pages**
*Xtra Pages*
*Total Book Pages*

*DCF*
121
122.5
37.5
160

*NCftPB*
180
197
47
244

*W&XP*
183
242
46
288

*DStP*
188
226
46
272

*BRitF*
274
320
48
368

*Book 6*
87
115
???
???



*45 pages to go until Book 6 is equal to the size of Dungeon Crawlin' Fools*

*NOTE*
* A few Online Pages have been resized, reshuffled, and/or had very minor additions made to them.  The "Online Page Count" will reflect how the Online Page best maps to a book regardless of any minor "book only" additional changes.

----------


## Porthos

*As of 1034*
*Book*
*# of Online Strips*
*# of Online Pages**
*Xtra Pages*
*Total Book Pages*

*DCF*
121
122.5
37.5
160

*NCftPB*
180
197
47
244

*W&XP*
183
242
46
288

*DStP*
188
226
46
272

*BRitF*
274
320
48
368

*Book 6*
88
116
???
???



*44 pages to go until Book 6 is equal to the size of Dungeon Crawlin' Fools*

*NOTE*
* A few Online Pages have been resized, reshuffled, and/or had very minor additions made to them.  The "Online Page Count" will reflect how the Online Page best maps to a book regardless of any minor "book only" additional changes.

----------


## Porthos

*As of 1035*
*Book*
*# of Online Strips*
*# of Online Pages**
*Xtra Pages*
*Total Book Pages*

*DCF*
121
122.5
37.5
160

*NCftPB*
180
197
47
244

*W&XP*
183
242
46
288

*DStP*
188
226
46
272

*BRitF*
274
320
48
368

*Book 6*
89
118
???
???



*42 pages to go until Book 6 is equal to the size of Dungeon Crawlin' Fools*

*NOTE*
* A few Online Pages have been resized, reshuffled, and/or had very minor additions made to them.  The "Online Page Count" will reflect how the Online Page best maps to a book regardless of any minor "book only" additional changes.

----------


## GreatWyrmGold

A quick, dirty Excel linear forecast suggests that the sixth book will probably have somewhere around 400 pages in total. If this is the case, and if the comic continues to have about 1.2 pages per comic on average, I'd expect about 230-240 more comics before the sixth book drops.

----------


## ti'esar

> A quick, dirty Excel linear forecast suggests that the sixth book will probably have somewhere around 400 pages in total. If this is the case, and if the comic continues to have about 1.2 pages per comic on average, I'd expect about 230-240 more comics before the sixth book drops.


The Giant has indicated that it's unlikely any future book will be as long as BRitF.

----------


## Porthos

*As of 1036*
*Book*
*# of Online Strips*
*# of Online Pages**
*Xtra Pages*
*Total Book Pages*

*DCF*
121
122.5
37.5
160

*NCftPB*
180
197
47
244

*W&XP*
183
242
46
288

*DStP*
188
226
46
272

*BRitF*
274
320
48
368

*Book 6*
90
119
???
???



*41 pages to go until Book 6 is equal to the size of Dungeon Crawlin' Fools*

*NOTE*
* A few Online Pages have been resized, reshuffled, and/or had very minor additions made to them.  The "Online Page Count" will reflect how the Online Page best maps to a book regardless of any minor "book only" additional changes.

----------


## Porthos

*As of 1037*
*Book*
*# of Online Strips*
*# of Online Pages**
*Xtra Pages*
*Total Book Pages*

*DCF*
121
122.5
37.5
160

*NCftPB*
180
197
47
244

*W&XP*
183
242
46
288

*DStP*
188
226
46
272

*BRitF*
274
320
48
368

*Book 6*
91
120
???
???



*40 pages to go until Book 6 is equal to the size of Dungeon Crawlin' Fools*

*NOTE*
* A few Online Pages have been resized, reshuffled, and/or had very minor additions made to them.  The "Online Page Count" will reflect how the Online Page best maps to a book regardless of any minor "book only" additional changes.

----------


## Porthos

*As of 1038*
*Book*
*# of Online Strips*
*# of Online Pages**
*Xtra Pages*
*Total Book Pages*

*DCF*
121
122.5
37.5
160

*NCftPB*
180
197
47
244

*W&XP*
183
242
46
288

*DStP*
188
226
46
272

*BRitF*
274
320
48
368

*Book 6*
92
121
???
???



*39 pages to go until Book 6 is equal to the size of Dungeon Crawlin' Fools*

*NOTE*
* A few Online Pages have been resized, reshuffled, and/or had very minor additions made to them.  The "Online Page Count" will reflect how the Online Page best maps to a book regardless of any minor "book only" additional changes.

----------


## Porthos

*As of 1039*
*Book*
*# of Online Strips*
*# of Online Pages**
*Xtra Pages*
*Total Book Pages*

*DCF*
121
122.5
37.5
160

*NCftPB*
180
197
47
244

*W&XP*
183
242
46
288

*DStP*
188
226
46
272

*BRitF*
274
320
48
368

*Book 6*
93
123
???
???



*37 pages to go until Book 6 is equal to the size of Dungeon Crawlin' Fools*


*NOTE*
* A few Online Pages have been resized, reshuffled, and/or had very minor additions made to them.  The "Online Page Count" will reflect how the Online Page best maps to a book regardless of any minor "book only" additional changes.

----------


## Porthos

*As of 1040*
*Book*
*# of Online Strips*
*# of Online Pages**
*Xtra Pages*
*Total Book Pages*

*DCF*
121
122.5
37.5
160

*NCftPB*
180
197
47
244

*W&XP*
183
242
46
288

*DStP*
188
226
46
272

*BRitF*
274
320
48
368

*Book 6*
94
124
???
???



*36 pages to go until Book 6 is equal to the size of Dungeon Crawlin' Fools*

*NOTE*
* A few Online Pages have been resized, reshuffled, and/or had very minor additions made to them.  The "Online Page Count" will reflect how the Online Page best maps to a book regardless of any minor "book only" additional changes.

----------


## Porthos

(posting both blocks for start of new forum page)

*As of 1041*

*Basic Block*

*Book*
*# of Online Strips*
*# of Online Pages**
*Xtra Pages*
*Total Book Pages*

*DCF*
121
122.5
37.5
160

*NCftPB*
180
197
47
244

*W&XP*
183
242
46
288

*DStP*
188
226
46
272

*BRitF*
274
320
48
368

*Book 6*
95
125
???
???



*35 pages to go until Book 6 is equal to the size of Dungeon Crawlin' Fools*


*Advanced Blocks*

*Compilation Books as of 1041 and Blood Runs in the Family*
*Book*
*Online Strips*
*Online Pages**
*Bonus Strips*
*Chapters*
*Commentary Pages***
*Other Xtras****
*Total Pages*

*DCF*
121
122.5
18
5
8.5
6
160

*NCftPB*
180
197
12
10
16
9
244

*W&XP*
183
242
14
8
15.5
8.5
288

*DStP*
188
226
17
9
12.083
7.917
272

*BRitF*
274
320
16
10
14
8
368

*Book 6*
95
125
???
???
???
???
???



*Print Only Books*
*Book*
*Comic Pages*
*Chapters*
*Commentary***
*Other Xtras****
*Total Pages*

*OtOoPC*
66
n/a
2
4
72

*SoD*
107
n/a
2
3
112

*SS&DT*
97.5
4
5.175
5.325
112



*Other OOTS Comics Yet To Be Compiled (Kickstarter & Gygax Magazine)*
*Spoiler*
Show

*PDF*
*Comic Pages*
*Cover Page*
*Total Pages*

*US*
12
1
13

*H&J*
25
1
26

*SA*
16
1
17

*Gygax*
6
n/a
6





*NOTES*
* A few Online Pages have been resized, reshuffled, and/or had very minor additions made to them.  The "Online Page Count" will reflect how the Online Page best maps to a book regardless of any minor "book only" additional changes.
** Commentary includes the Author Commentaries, Forewords, Introductions, and 'In Character' Prefaces
*** Other Xtras includes, when applicable, the Recap Strips, Cast of Characters Pages, Character Drawings, Blank/Book Information Pages, Promos, Out of Continuity Bonuses, and Various Other Miscellanea.

----------


## Porthos

Welp! Looks like it's time for me to figure out how to represent the PDFs as separate entries/tables!  :Small Tongue: 

Bit under the weather the last few days, so it's gonna be a while before I figure out how to best represent the differences in ebook and treebook form.  Slight differences in presentation of set number of pages is one thing.  Eight whole new pages of stuff, which is the entire _raison d'etre_ of this project, quite another.  :Small Wink: 

Probably just going to add another table in the Advanced Block entilted "PDFs" and throw all of Kickstarter and Gumroad PDfs there.  Maaaaaaaaaaybe add a column reflecting PDF info in the other blocks.  Maybe. 

Till then, update time:  

*As of 1042*
*Book*
*# of Online Strips*
*# of Online Pages**
*Xtra Pages*
*Total Book Pages*

*DCF*
121
122.5
37.5
160

*NCftPB*
180
197
47
244

*W&XP*
183
242
46
288

*DStP*
188
226
46
272

*BRitF*
274
320
48
368

*Book 6*
96
126
???
???



*34 pages to go until Book 6 is equal to the size of Dungeon Crawlin' Fools*

*NOTE*
* A few Online Pages have been resized, reshuffled, and/or had very minor additions made to them.  The "Online Page Count" will reflect how the Online Page best maps to a book regardless of any minor "book only" additional changes.

----------


## Porthos

*As of 1043*
*Book*
*# of Online Strips*
*# of Online Pages**
*Xtra Pages*
*Total Book Pages*

*DCF*
121
122.5
37.5
160

*NCftPB*
180
197
47
244

*W&XP*
183
242
46
288

*DStP*
188
226
46
272

*BRitF*
274
320
48
368

*Book 6*
97
127
???
???



*33 pages to go until Book 6 is equal to the size of Dungeon Crawlin' Fools*

*NOTE*
* A few Online Pages have been resized, reshuffled, and/or had very minor additions made to them.  The "Online Page Count" will reflect how the Online Page best maps to a book regardless of any minor "book only" additional changes.

----------


## Porthos

*As of 1044*
*Book*
*# of Online Strips*
*# of Online Pages**
*Xtra Pages*
*Total Book Pages*

*DCF*
121
122.5
37.5
160

*NCftPB*
180
197
47
244

*W&XP*
183
242
46
288

*DStP*
188
226
46
272

*BRitF*
274
320
48
368

*Book 6*
98
128
???
???



*32 pages to go until Book 6 is equal to the size of Dungeon Crawlin' Fools*

*NOTE*
* A few Online Pages have been resized, reshuffled, and/or had very minor additions made to them.  The "Online Page Count" will reflect how the Online Page best maps to a book regardless of any minor "book only" additional changes.

----------


## Porthos

*As of 1045*
*Book*
*# of Online Strips*
*# of Online Pages**
*Xtra Pages*
*Total Book Pages*

*DCF*
121
122.5
37.5
160

*NCftPB*
180
197
47
244

*W&XP*
183
242
46
288

*DStP*
188
226
46
272

*BRitF*
274
320
48
368

*Book 6*
99
129
???
???



*31 pages to go until Book 6 is equal to the size of Dungeon Crawlin' Fools*

*NOTE*
* A few Online Pages have been resized, reshuffled, and/or had very minor additions made to them.  The "Online Page Count" will reflect how the Online Page best maps to a book regardless of any minor "book only" additional changes.

----------


## Porthos

*As of 1046*
*Book*
*# of Online Strips*
*# of Online Pages**
*Xtra Pages*
*Total Book Pages*

*DCF*
121
122.5
37.5
160

*NCftPB*
180
197
47
244

*W&XP*
183
242
46
288

*DStP*
188
226
46
272

*BRitF*
274
320
48
368

*Book 6*
100
130
???
???



*30 pages to go until Book 6 is equal to the size of Dungeon Crawlin' Fools*

*NOTE*
* A few Online Pages have been resized, reshuffled, and/or had very minor additions made to them.  The "Online Page Count" will reflect how the Online Page best maps to a book regardless of any minor "book only" additional changes.

----------


## Jaxzan Proditor

Wow, I can't believe that it's been a 100 strips into the new book. Feels like just yesterday when we were learning about Durkon's childhood.

----------


## Porthos

*As of 1047*
*Book*
*# of Online Strips*
*# of Online Pages**
*Xtra Pages*
*Total Book Pages*

*DCF*
121
122.5
37.5
160

*NCftPB*
180
197
47
244

*W&XP*
183
242
46
288

*DStP*
188
226
46
272

*BRitF*
274
320
48
368

*Book 6*
101
131
???
???



*29 pages to go until Book 6 is equal to the size of Dungeon Crawlin' Fools*

*NOTE*
* A few Online Pages have been resized, reshuffled, and/or had very minor additions made to them.  The "Online Page Count" will reflect how the Online Page best maps to a book regardless of any minor "book only" additional changes.

----------


## Porthos

*As of 1048*
*Book*
*# of Online Strips*
*# of Online Pages**
*Xtra Pages*
*Total Book Pages*

*DCF*
121
122.5
37.5
160

*NCftPB*
180
197
47
244

*W&XP*
183
242
46
288

*DStP*
188
226
46
272

*BRitF*
274
320
48
368

*Book 6*
102
132
???
???



*28 pages to go until Book 6 is equal to the size of Dungeon Crawlin' Fools*

*NOTE*
* A few Online Pages have been resized, reshuffled, and/or had very minor additions made to them.  The "Online Page Count" will reflect how the Online Page best maps to a book regardless of any minor "book only" additional changes.

----------


## Porthos

*As of 1049*
*Book*
*# of Online Strips*
*# of Online Pages**
*Xtra Pages*
*Total Book Pages*

*DCF*
121
122.5
37.5
160

*NCftPB*
180
197
47
244

*W&XP*
183
242
46
288

*DStP*
188
226
46
272

*BRitF*
274
320
48
368

*Book 6*
103
133
???
???



*27 pages to go until Book 6 is equal to the size of Dungeon Crawlin' Fools*

*NOTE*
* A few Online Pages have been resized, reshuffled, and/or had very minor additions made to them.  The "Online Page Count" will reflect how the Online Page best maps to a book regardless of any minor "book only" additional changes.

----------


## Porthos

*As of 1050*
*Book*
*# of Online Strips*
*# of Online Pages**
*Xtra Pages*
*Total Book Pages*

*DCF*
121
122.5
37.5
160

*NCftPB*
180
197
47
244

*W&XP*
183
242
46
288

*DStP*
188
226
46
272

*BRitF*
274
320
48
368

*Book 6*
104
135
???
???



*25 pages to go until Book 6 is equal to the size of Dungeon Crawlin' Fools*

*NOTE*
* A few Online Pages have been resized, reshuffled, and/or had very minor additions made to them.  The "Online Page Count" will reflect how the Online Page best maps to a book regardless of any minor "book only" additional changes.

----------


## Porthos

*As of 1051*
*Book*
*# of Online Strips*
*# of Online Pages**
*Xtra Pages*
*Total Book Pages*

*DCF*
121
122.5
37.5
160

*NCftPB*
180
197
47
244

*W&XP*
183
242
46
288

*DStP*
188
226
46
272

*BRitF*
274
320
48
368

*Book 6*
105
136.5
???
???



*22 pages to go until Book 6 is greater than the size of Dungeon Crawlin' Fools*

*NOTE*
* A few Online Pages have been resized, reshuffled, and/or had very minor additions made to them.  The "Online Page Count" will reflect how the Online Page best maps to a book regardless of any minor "book only" additional changes.

----------


## Porthos

*As of 1052*
*Book*
*# of Online Strips*
*# of Online Pages**
*Xtra Pages*
*Total Book Pages*

*DCF*
121
122.5
37.5
160

*NCftPB*
180
197
47
244

*W&XP*
183
242
46
288

*DStP*
188
226
46
272

*BRitF*
274
320
48
368

*Book 6*
106
137.5
???
???



*23 pages to go until Book 6 is greater than the size of Dungeon Crawlin' Fools*

*NOTE*
* A few Online Pages have been resized, reshuffled, and/or had very minor additions made to them.  The "Online Page Count" will reflect how the Online Page best maps to a book regardless of any minor "book only" additional changes.

----------


## Porthos

*As of 1053*
*Book*
*# of Online Strips*
*# of Online Pages**
*Xtra Pages*
*Total Book Pages*

*DCF*
121
122.5
37.5
160

*NCftPB*
180
197
47
244

*W&XP*
183
242
46
288

*DStP*
188
226
46
272

*BRitF*
274
320
48
368

*Book 6*
107
138.5
???
???



*22 pages to go until Book 6 is greater than the size of Dungeon Crawlin' Fools*

*NOTE*
* A few Online Pages have been resized, reshuffled, and/or had very minor additions made to them.  The "Online Page Count" will reflect how the Online Page best maps to a book regardless of any minor "book only" additional changes.

----------


## Porthos

*As of 1054*
*Book*
*# of Online Strips*
*# of Online Pages**
*Xtra Pages*
*Total Book Pages*

*DCF*
121
122.5
37.5
160

*NCftPB*
180
197
47
244

*W&XP*
183
242
46
288

*DStP*
188
226
46
272

*BRitF*
274
320
48
368

*Book 6*
108
139.5
???
???



*21 pages to go until Book 6 is greater than the size of Dungeon Crawlin' Fools*

*NOTES*
* A few Online Pages have been resized, reshuffled, and/or had very minor additions made to them.  The "Online Page Count" will reflect how the Online Page best maps to a book regardless of any minor "book only" additional changes.

----------


## Porthos

*As of 1055*
*Book*
*# of Online Strips*
*# of Online Pages**
*Xtra Pages*
*Total Book Pages*

*DCF*
121
122.5
37.5
160

*NCftPB*
180
197
47
244

*W&XP*
183
242
46
288

*DStP*
188
226
46
272

*BRitF*
274
320
48
368

*Book 6*
109
140.5
???
???



*20 pages to go until Book 6 is greater than the size of Dungeon Crawlin' Fools*

*NOTE*
* A few Online Pages have been resized, reshuffled, and/or had very minor additions made to them.  The "Online Page Count" will reflect how the Online Page best maps to a book regardless of any minor "book only" additional changes.

----------


## Jaxzan Proditor

That might not be the right strip number...

----------


## Rogar Demonblud

We wish we had that much OOTS awesomeness.

----------


## Porthos

Fixed.  :Small Smile:

----------


## Porthos

*As of 1056*
*Book*
*# of Online Strips*
*# of Online Pages**
*Xtra Pages*
*Total Book Pages*

*DCF*
121
122.5
37.5
160

*NCftPB*
180
197
47
244

*W&XP*
183
242
46
288

*DStP*
188
226
46
272

*BRitF*
274
320
48
368

*Book 6*
110
142.5
???
???



*18 pages to go until Book 6 is greater than the size of Dungeon Crawlin' Fools*

*NOTE*
* A few Online Pages have been resized, reshuffled, and/or had very minor additions made to them.  The "Online Page Count" will reflect how the Online Page best maps to a book regardless of any minor "book only" additional changes.

----------


## Porthos

*As of 1057*
*Book*
*# of Online Strips*
*# of Online Pages**
*Xtra Pages*
*Total Book Pages*

*DCF*
121
122.5
37.5
160

*NCftPB*
180
197
47
244

*W&XP*
183
242
46
288

*DStP*
188
226
46
272

*BRitF*
274
320
48
368

*Book 6*
111
143.5
???
???



*17 pages to go until Book 6 is greater than the size of Dungeon Crawlin' Fools*

*NOTE*
* A few Online Pages have been resized, reshuffled, and/or had very minor additions made to them.  The "Online Page Count" will reflect how the Online Page best maps to a book regardless of any minor "book only" additional changes.

----------


## Porthos

*As of 1058*
*Book*
*# of Online Strips*
*# of Online Pages**
*Xtra Pages*
*Total Book Pages*

*DCF*
121
122.5
37.5
160

*NCftPB*
180
197
47
244

*W&XP*
183
242
46
288

*DStP*
188
226
46
272

*BRitF*
274
320
48
368

*Book 6*
112
144.5
???
???



*16 pages to go until Book 6 is greater than the size of Dungeon Crawlin' Fools*

*NOTE*
* A few Online Pages have been resized, reshuffled, and/or had very minor additions made to them.  The "Online Page Count" will reflect how the Online Page best maps to a book regardless of any minor "book only" additional changes.

----------


## 137beth

Okay, who has predictions as to how big book six will ultimately be in comparison to the other books so far?
My guess is that it will be a little bit smaller than BRitF, but still bigger than all previous OOTS books.  That's just a guess, though.

----------


## Jaxzan Proditor

Honestly, I'm going to wait until we get a better idea of the overall plot for this book until I guess how long it will go for. My guess is that it will wind up being shorter than Book 5, if only because the halfway point was supposed to be in Book 4, but I also wouldn't be at all surprised if it happened to run over that.

----------


## Emanick

Yeah, the Harry Potter Principle suggests that Book 5 will be the longest one, that Book 6 will be shorter, and that Book 7 will be of similar length to Book 5, but a bit shorter. Far be it from me to second-guess the Harry Potter Principle.

----------


## Porthos

*As of 1059*
*Book*
*# of Online Strips*
*# of Online Pages**
*Xtra Pages*
*Total Book Pages*

*DCF*
121
122.5
37.5
160

*NCftPB*
180
197
47
244

*W&XP*
183
242
46
288

*DStP*
188
226
46
272

*BRitF*
274
320
48
368

*Book 6*
113
145.5
???
???



*15 pages to go until Book 6 is greater than the size of Dungeon Crawlin' Fools*

*NOTE*
* A few Online Pages have been resized, reshuffled, and/or had very minor additions made to them.  The "Online Page Count" will reflect how the Online Page best maps to a book regardless of any minor "book only" additional changes.

----------


## Porthos

*As of 1060*
*Book*
*# of Online Strips*
*# of Online Pages**
*Xtra Pages*
*Total Book Pages*

*DCF*
121
122.5
37.5
160

*NCftPB*
180
197
47
244

*W&XP*
183
242
46
288

*DStP*
188
226
46
272

*BRitF*
274
320
48
368

*Book 6*
114
147.5
???
???



*13 pages to go until Book 6 is greater than the size of Dungeon Crawlin' Fools*

*NOTE*
* A few Online Pages have been resized, reshuffled, and/or had very minor additions made to them.  The "Online Page Count" will reflect how the Online Page best maps to a book regardless of any minor "book only" additional changes.

----------


## Porthos

*As of 1061*
*Book*
*# of Online Strips*
*# of Online Pages**
*Xtra Pages*
*Total Book Pages*

*DCF*
121
122.5
37.5
160

*NCftPB*
180
197
47
244

*W&XP*
183
242
46
288

*DStP*
188
226
46
272

*BRitF*
274
320
48
368

*Book 6*
115
148.5
???
???



*12 pages to go until Book 6 is greater than the size of Dungeon Crawlin' Fools*

*NOTE*
* A few Online Pages have been resized, reshuffled, and/or had very minor additions made to them.  The "Online Page Count" will reflect how the Online Page best maps to a book regardless of any minor "book only" additional changes.

----------


## Porthos

*As of 1062*
*Book*
*# of Online Strips*
*# of Online Pages**
*Xtra Pages*
*Total Book Pages*

*DCF*
121
122.5
37.5
160

*NCftPB*
180
197
47
244

*W&XP*
183
242
46
288

*DStP*
188
226
46
272

*BRitF*
274
320
48
368

*Book 6*
116
149.5
???
???



*11 pages to go until Book 6 is greater than the size of Dungeon Crawlin' Fools*

*NOTE*
* A few Online Pages have been resized, reshuffled, and/or had very minor additions made to them.  The "Online Page Count" will reflect how the Online Page best maps to a book regardless of any minor "book only" additional changes.

----------


## Porthos

*As of 1063*
*Book*
*# of Online Strips*
*# of Online Pages**
*Xtra Pages*
*Total Book Pages*

*DCF*
121
122.5
37.5
160

*NCftPB*
180
197
47
244

*W&XP*
183
242
46
288

*DStP*
188
226
46
272

*BRitF*
274
320
48
368

*Book 6*
117
150.5
???
???



*10 pages to go until Book 6 is greater than the size of Dungeon Crawlin' Fools*

*NOTE*
* A few Online Pages have been resized, reshuffled, and/or had very minor additions made to them.  The "Online Page Count" will reflect how the Online Page best maps to a book regardless of any minor "book only" additional changes.

----------


## Porthos

(Top of page full post)

*Basic Block*

*As of 1064*
*Book*
*# of Online Strips*
*# of Online Pages**
*Xtra Pages*
*Total Book Pages*

*DCF*
121
122.5
37.5
160

*NCftPB*
180
197
47
244

*W&XP*
183
242
46
288

*DStP*
188
226
46
272

*BRitF*
274
320
48
368

*Book 6*
118
151.5
???
???



*9 pages to go until Book 6 is greater than the size of Dungeon Crawlin' Fools*


*Advanced Blocks*

*Compilation Books as of 1064 and Blood Runs in the Family*
*Book*
*Online Strips*
*Online Pages**
*Bonus Strips*
*Chapters*
*Commentary Pages***
*Other Xtras****
*Total Pages*

*DCF*
121
122.5
18
5
8.5
6
160

*NCftPB*
180
197
12
10
16
9
244

*W&XP*
183
242
14
8
15.5
8.5
288

*DStP*
188
226
17
9
12.083
7.917
272

*BRitF*
274
320
16
10
14
8
368

*Book 6*
118
151.5
???
???
???
???
???



*Print Only Books*
*Book*
*Comic Pages*
*Chapters*
*Commentary***
*Other Xtras****
*Total Pages*

*OtOoPC*
66
n/a
2
4
72

*SoD*
107
n/a
2
3
112

*SS&DT*
97.5
4
5.175
5.325
112



*Other OOTS Comics Yet To Be Compiled (Kickstarter & Gygax Magazine)*
*Spoiler*
Show

*PDF*
*Comic Pages*
*Cover Page*
*Total Pages*

*US*
12
1
13

*H&J*
25
1
26

*SA*
16
1
17

*Gygax*
6
n/a
6





*NOTES*
* A few Online Pages have been resized, reshuffled, and/or had very minor additions made to them.  The "Online Page Count" will reflect how the Online Page best maps to a book regardless of any minor "book only" additional changes.
** Commentary includes the Author Commentaries, Forewords, Introductions, and 'In Character' Prefaces
*** Other Xtras includes, when applicable, the Recap Strips, Cast of Characters Pages, Character Drawings, Blank/Book Information Pages, Promos, Out of Continuity Bonuses, and Various Other Miscellanea.

----------


## Porthos

*As of 1065*
*Book*
*# of Online Strips*
*# of Online Pages**
*Xtra Pages*
*Total Book Pages*

*DCF*
121
122.5
37.5
160

*NCftPB*
180
197
47
244

*W&XP*
183
242
46
288

*DStP*
188
226
46
272

*BRitF*
274
320
48
368

*Book 6*
119
152.5
???
???



*8 pages to go until Book 6 is greater than the size of Dungeon Crawlin' Fools*

*NOTE*
* A few Online Pages have been resized, reshuffled, and/or had very minor additions made to them.  The "Online Page Count" will reflect how the Online Page best maps to a book regardless of any minor "book only" additional changes.

----------


## Porthos

*As of 1067*
*Book*
*# of Online Strips*
*# of Online Pages**
*Xtra Pages*
*Total Book Pages*

*DCF*
121
122.5
37.5
160

*NCftPB*
180
197
47
244

*W&XP*
183
242
46
288

*DStP*
188
226
46
272

*BRitF*
274
320
48
368

*Book 6*
121
155.5
???
???



*5 pages to go until Book 6 is greater than the size of Dungeon Crawlin' Fools*

*NOTE*
* A few Online Pages have been resized, reshuffled, and/or had very minor additions made to them.  The "Online Page Count" will reflect how the Online Page best maps to a book regardless of any minor "book only" additional changes.

----------


## Porthos

*As of 1068*
*Book*
*# of Online Strips*
*# of Online Pages**
*Xtra Pages*
*Total Book Pages*

*DCF*
121
122.5
37.5
160

*NCftPB*
180
197
47
244

*W&XP*
183
242
46
288

*DStP*
188
226
46
272

*BRitF*
274
320
48
368

*Book 6*
122
156.5
???
???



*4 pages to go until Book 6 is greater than the size of Dungeon Crawlin' Fools*

*NOTE*
* A few Online Pages have been resized, reshuffled, and/or had very minor additions made to them.  The "Online Page Count" will reflect how the Online Page best maps to a book regardless of any minor "book only" additional changes.

----------


## Porthos

*As of 1070*
*Book*
*# of Online Strips*
*# of Online Pages**
*Xtra Pages*
*Total Book Pages*

*DCF*
121
122.5
37.5
160

*NCftPB*
180
197
47
244

*W&XP*
183
242
46
288

*DStP*
188
226
46
272

*BRitF*
274
320
48
368

*Book 6*
124
158.5
???
???



*2 pages to go until Book 6 is greater than the size of Dungeon Crawlin' Fools*

*NOTE*
* A few Online Pages have been resized, reshuffled, and/or had very minor additions made to them.  The "Online Page Count" will reflect how the Online Page best maps to a book regardless of any minor "book only" additional changes.

----------


## Porthos

*UPDATED FOR How the Paladin Got His Scar*:

===

*Basic Block*

*As of 1070*
*Book*
*# of Online Strips*
*# of Online Pages**
*Xtra Pages*
*Total Book Pages*

*DCF*
121
122.5
37.5
160

*NCftPB*
180
197
47
244

*W&XP*
183
242
46
288

*DStP*
188
226
46
272

*BRitF*
274
320
48
368

*Book 6*
124
158.5
???
???



*2 pages to go until Book 6 is greater than the size of Dungeon Crawlin' Fools*


*Advanced Blocks*

*Compilation Books as of 1070 and Blood Runs in the Family*
*Book*
*Online Strips*
*Online Pages**
*Bonus Strips*
*Chapters*
*Commentary Pages***
*Other Xtras****
*Total Pages*

*DCF*
121
122.5
18
5
8.5
6
160

*NCftPB*
180
197
12
10
16
9
244

*W&XP*
183
242
14
8
15.5
8.5
288

*DStP*
188
226
17
9
12.083
7.917
272

*BRitF*
274
320
16
10
14
8
368

*Book 6*
124
158.5
???
???
???
???
???



*Print Only Books*
*Book*
*Comic Pages*
*Chapters*
*Commentary***
*Other Xtras****
*Total Pages*

*OtOoPC*
66
n/a
2
4
72

*SoD*
107
n/a
2
3
112

*SS&DT*
97.5
4
5.175
5.325
112



*Other OOTS Comics Yet To Be Compiled (Kickstarter & Gygax Magazine)*
*Spoiler*
Show

*PDF*
*Comic Pages*
*Cover Page*
*Total Pages*

*US*
12
1
13

*H&J*
25
1
26

*SA*
16
1
17

*HtPGHS*
95
1
96

*Gygax*
6
n/a
6





*NOTES*
* A few Online Pages have been resized, reshuffled, and/or had very minor additions made to them.  The "Online Page Count" will reflect how the Online Page best maps to a book regardless of any minor "book only" additional changes.
** Commentary includes the Author Commentaries, Forewords, Introductions, and 'In Character' Prefaces
*** Other Xtras includes, when applicable, the Recap Strips, Cast of Characters Pages, Character Drawings, Blank/Book Information Pages, Promos, Out of Continuity Bonuses, and Various Other Miscellanea.

----------


## Porthos

*As of 1071*
*Book*
*# of Online Strips*
*# of Online Pages**
*Xtra Pages*
*Total Book Pages*

*DCF*
121
122.5
37.5
160

*NCftPB*
180
197
47
244

*W&XP*
183
242
46
288

*DStP*
188
226
46
272

*BRitF*
274
320
48
368

*Book 6*
125
159.5
???
???



*1 page to go until Book 6 is greater than the size of Dungeon Crawlin' Fools*

*NOTE*
* A few Online Pages have been resized, reshuffled, and/or had very minor additions made to them.  The "Online Page Count" will reflect how the Online Page best maps to a book regardless of any minor "book only" additional changes.

----------


## Aedilred

A suggestion/query: Is there any particular reason why the names of the books need to be abbreviated in the tables?  I suppose it's possible some of the longer ones could push the table to be too wide for the page unless there are line breaks, but that's not the case for all (and also, line breaks are a thing).

While the main books are, just about, seen often enough in abbreviated form that they're recognisable, some of the others often take me a minute to figure out what they're referring to, especially when that title isn't in particularly widespread use (_Spoiler Alert_ and _Uncivil Servant_ in particular). 

At the very least it would be useful to have a key, to clarify which abbreviations correspond to which books.

----------


## Rogar Demonblud

When Porthos was spelling out the titles, the rest of the chart was pretty much pushed off the screen.

Is hovertext an option? That'll allow someone to see the title without cluttering the screen.

----------


## Porthos

*As of 1072*
*Book*
*# of Online Strips*
*# of Online Pages**
*Xtra Pages*
*Total Book Pages*

*DCF*
121
122.5
37.5
160

*NCftPB*
180
197
47
244

*W&XP*
183
242
46
288

*DStP*
188
226
46
272

*BRitF*
274
320
48
368

*Book 6*
126
160.5
???
???



*Book 6 is now greater than the size of Dungeon Crawlin' Fools*
*84 pages to go until Book 6 is greater than the size of No Cure for the Paladin Blues*

*NOTE*
* A few Online Pages have been resized, reshuffled, and/or had very minor additions made to them.  The "Online Page Count" will reflect how the Online Page best maps to a book regardless of any minor "book only" additional changes.

----------


## Porthos

> A suggestion/query: Is there any particular reason why the names of the books need to be abbreviated in the tables?  I suppose it's possible some of the longer ones could push the table to be too wide for the page unless there are line breaks, but that's not the case for all (and also, line breaks are a thing).
> 
> While the main books are, just about, seen often enough in abbreviated form that they're recognisable, some of the others often take me a minute to figure out what they're referring to, especially when that title isn't in particularly widespread use (_Spoiler Alert_ and _Uncivil Servant_ in particular). 
> 
> At the very least it would be useful to have a key, to clarify which abbreviations correspond to which books.





> When Porthos was spelling out the titles, the rest of the chart was pretty much pushed off the screen.
> 
> Is hovertext an option? That'll allow someone to see the title without cluttering the screen.


It's a good point. Maybe I'll play with a test table somewhere and see how it looks on various screen widths.

Alternatively, as suggested, I might go ahead provide a 'key' at the bottom of the post for all of the titles.  If I don't like how things look on a table, I'm leaning in that direction right now.

----------


## 137beth

And book six has now passed half the number of online pages as BRiF.

----------


## SaintRidley

Just a heads up, your update for 1072 still says 1071.

----------


## Rogar Demonblud

Of course, now we're on 1073.

----------


## Porthos

*As of 1073*
*Book*
*# of Online Strips*
*# of Online Pages**
*Xtra Pages*
*Total Book Pages*

*DCF*
121
122.5
37.5
160

*NCftPB*
180
197
47
244

*W&XP*
183
242
46
288

*DStP*
188
226
46
272

*BRitF*
274
320
48
368

*Book 6*
127
161.5
???
???



*83 pages to go until Book 6 is greater than the size of No Cure for the Paladin Blues*

*NOTE*
* A few Online Pages have been resized, reshuffled, and/or had very minor additions made to them.  The "Online Page Count" will reflect how the Online Page best maps to a book regardless of any minor "book only" additional changes.

======




> Just a heads up, your update for 1072 still says 1071.


It's a bit of a moot point as Roger pointed out, but thanks for the heads up.  :Small Smile:  Fixed in prior post.

----------


## Porthos

*As of 1074*
*Book*
*# of Online Strips*
*# of Online Pages**
*Xtra Pages*
*Total Book Pages*

*DCF*
121
122.5
37.5
160

*NCftPB*
180
197
47
244

*W&XP*
183
242
46
288

*DStP*
188
226
46
272

*BRitF*
274
320
48
368

*Book 6*
128
163
???
???



*81 pages to go until Book 6 is equal to the size of No Cure for the Paladin Blues*

*NOTE*
* A few Online Pages have been resized, reshuffled, and/or had very minor additions made to them.  The "Online Page Count" will reflect how the Online Page best maps to a book regardless of any minor "book only" additional changes.

----------


## Jaxzan Proditor

I've gotta ask: is anyone else more than a little satisfied that we got another half page so the total count is an integer?  :Small Big Grin:

----------


## Porthos

> I've gotta ask: is anyone else more than a little satisfied that we got another half page so the total count is an integer?


A teeny bit.  :Small Smile: 

I'm sure that Rich set that page up back in 1051 as either a splash page/extended page (either there or in 1052) or left the half page intentionally blank for future commentary/extras. 

But until I know which, half page it stayed in the columns.  :Small Wink:

----------


## Porthos

*As of 1075*
*Book*
*# of Online Strips*
*# of Online Pages**
*Xtra Pages*
*Total Book Pages*

*DCF*
121
122.5
37.5
160

*NCftPB*
180
197
47
244

*W&XP*
183
242
46
288

*DStP*
188
226
46
272

*BRitF*
274
320
48
368

*Book 6*
129
165
???
???



*79 pages to go until Book 6 is equal to the size of No Cure for the Paladin Blues*

*NOTE*
* A few Online Pages have been resized, reshuffled, and/or had very minor additions made to them.  The "Online Page Count" will reflect how the Online Page best maps to a book regardless of any minor "book only" additional changes.

----------


## unbeliever536

Have you considered tracking the "density" of strips? That is to say, the ratio of online pages / online strips. It's a bit interesting.

Doing the calculation now (and rounding at the hundredths), I get:

DCF: 1.01
NCftPB: 1.09
WXP: 1.32
DSP: 1.20
BRitF: 1.17
current book: 1.28

Overall total: 1.18.

We see a clear transition from DCF to NCftPB and then into the WXP through BRitF "era", where the density, seriousness, and complexity of the story shot up. There's also a sub-transition from WXP to DSP, where density drops again; neither DSP nor BRitF have the same degree of full-book continuous plot on a single topic. The current book is clearly a visual transition, but how different is it structurally? Looks like it's quite different; there's been a transition away from the old-school 9-panel text-heavy format to an expansive, varied page layout featuring big atmosphere panels, which invariably leads to more pages per update, given that the Giant is giving us the same(ish) amount of story per update. 

I'd also be interested to see a breakdown by chapter. For example, I wonder if the Thieves' Guild was underdense compared to other sections around it online, and bulked out with the addition of the Grubwiggler raid (or maybe the reverse is true, or neither). I also wonder if the underdensity in BRitF is weighted towards the end / right after the Giant's thumb injury, since there are a couple of single-page updates in there that plausibly could have been a multi-page single update, but weren't, maybe because the injury would have slowed things down too much for that to work. It also looks like BRitF is dominating the average, which makes sense as it is about half again as long as the others in its "era".

(memories of Andrew Hussie's "13 year break" hypothetical keep me thinking about this stuff)

----------


## Porthos

*As of 1076*
*Book*
*# of Online Strips*
*# of Online Pages**
*Xtra Pages*
*Total Book Pages*

*DCF*
121
122.5
37.5
160

*NCftPB*
180
197
47
244

*W&XP*
183
242
46
288

*DStP*
188
226
46
272

*BRitF*
274
320
48
368

*Book 6*
130
167.5
???
???



*77 pages to go until Book 6 is greater than the size of No Cure for the Paladin Blues*

*NOTE*
* A few Online Pages have been resized, reshuffled, and/or had very minor additions made to them.  The "Online Page Count" will reflect how the Online Page best maps to a book regardless of any minor "book only" additional changes.

----------


## Porthos

Just went ahead and *FINALLY* put in an abbreviation key to the OP.  :Small Smile: 

Also went ahead and moved the Kickstarter and Gygax magazine blocks outside of a spoiler block.  Not really sure why I even put it in there in the first place, to be honest.  I did however put the abbreviation key in a spoiler block.  Mostly for considerations of post length.

Might still tweak it a bit, but for now this is how it looks, sans spoiler block:

*ABBREVIATION KEY*
*Abbv*
*Full Name of Book/PDF/Magazine*

*DCF*
*Dungeon Crawlin' Fools*

*NCftPB*
*No Cure for the Paladin Blues*

*W&XP*
*War and XPs*

*DStP*
*Don't Split the Party*

*BRitF*
*Blood Runs in the Family*

*OtOoPC*
*On the Origins of PCs*

*SoD*
*Start of Darkness*

*SS&DT*
*Snips, Snails, and Dragon Tales*

*US*
*Uncivil Servant*

*H&J*
*Haleo & Julelan*

*SA*
*Spoiler Alert*

*HtPGHS*
*How the Paladin Got His Scar*

*Gygax*
*Gygax Magazine*

----------


## Porthos

*As of 1078*
*Book*
*# of Online Strips*
*# of Online Pages**
*Xtra Pages*
*Total Book Pages*

*DCF*
121
122.5
37.5
160

*NCftPB*
180
197
47
244

*W&XP*
183
242
46
288

*DStP*
188
226
46
272

*BRitF*
274
320
48
368

*Book 6*
132
170.5
???
???



*74 pages to go until Book 6 is greater than the size of No Cure for the Paladin Blues*

*NOTE*
* A few Online Pages have been resized, reshuffled, and/or had very minor additions made to them.  The "Online Page Count" will reflect how the Online Page best maps to a book regardless of any minor "book only" additional changes.

----------


## LadyEowyn

Pretty notable that the book's already more than half the size of (online) Blood Runs in the Family, give that it doesn't feel even half done (even assuming that the Durkon plot is the core plot of this book and we won't get to the final Gate until Book 7, which seems like a good assumption at this point.).

----------


## Jaxzan Proditor

Sometimes that can be hard to judge, but yeah, it does look like Book 6 will make strong competition for the Longest Book award. Keep in mind that 132 strips in for BRitF was when the Order was fighting the Linear Guild for the first time, so there's still room for plenty of plot without surpassing BRitF. On the other hand, if the ratio of pages to strips keeps up it's current pace, it'll probably be larger than BRitF even if it has fewer strips.

----------


## Cizak

On the other other hand, Rich has stated that BRitF ran too long and now has the experience of what happens when he doesn't pace himself properly. So it's still possible he's aiming to wrap this book up quicker than BRitF.

----------


## Porthos

> Pretty notable that the book's already more than half the size of (online) Blood Runs in the Family, give that it doesn't feel even half done (even assuming that the Durkon plot is the core plot of this book and we won't get to the final Gate until Book 7, which seems like a good assumption at this point.).


I'd guess we're in the last stages of the Giants/mutiny plot.  Prob no more than a handful of strips.  Probably. :Small Tongue: 

Guessing at a rough framework for the rest of the book:

Stop Durkula's plan.
Problems stopping Durk.
Live look-in w/Team Evil (could be placed at any time a Rich wants a cutaway for time passing)
Durkula v Roy II:  The Wrath of Greenhilt
The Search for Durkon Durkon gets rezzed, glimpse at fallout from his internal trauma (more in book seven?)
Team Evil breaks through, finds final gate.
DUHN DUHN DUHHHHN.

More or less.  Seems about right for the half way point to me.  Maybe even three-fifths, if the stopping Durkula's plan coincides with the Ultimate Showdown of Ultimate Destiny between the two. Plenty of room for additional subplots.  Like while we could guess that Tarquin and Roy/Élan would eventually butt heads, the  Durkon becomes a vampire subplot came out of the blue. 

Mind, that doesn't mean the subplots will unfold the way we suspect.  Again, we could guess that the Draketooth clan would be important, but not the way it unfolded.  Going back two books, we could also guess that V getting more and more coo-coo for cocoa puffs would have consequences, but not necessarily THOSE consequences.

If I had to guess at a 'surprise' subplot, it'd be Durkon doing something awesome to throw Durkula off his stride.  After all, last time we saw the two, Durkon was in a really bad place mentally.  Just get the feeling that something NEEDS to happen in this book to, ahem, rally his spirits.  Even something as minor as an overhead comment from Roy (already foreshadowed to a degree by the new High Preist of Thor).

Alright, I suppose that isn't a surprise subplot, per se.  :Small Wink:   But I can see a dozen to two dozen strips devoted to Durkon regaining the upper hand in their mental battle, even though it doesn't lead to him 'controlling' his body.  No, more a personal growth for Durkon and doing something to make Durkula make a critical error at a critical time, thus causing his downfall.

----------


## Rogar Demonblud

We probably also have a page or two dealing with the damage to the Mechane. I wouldn't be surprised if the dwarves decide she's no longer airworthy and impound her until repairs are completed. It'd fit with their Lawful Stupid depiction.

----------


## Porthos

*As of 1081*
*Book*
*# of Online Strips*
*# of Online Pages**
*Xtra Pages*
*Total Book Pages*

*DCF*
121
122.5
37.5
160

*NCftPB*
180
197
47
244

*W&XP*
183
242
46
288

*DStP*
188
226
46
272

*BRitF*
274
320
48
368

*Book 6*
135
173.5
???
???



*71 pages to go until Book 6 is greater than the size of No Cure for the Paladin Blues*

*NOTE*
* A few Online Pages have been resized, reshuffled, and/or had very minor additions made to them.  The "Online Page Count" will reflect how the Online Page best maps to a book regardless of any minor "book only" additional changes.

----------


## Porthos

*As of 1083*
*Book*
*# of Online Strips*
*# of Online Pages**
*Xtra Pages*
*Total Book Pages*

*DCF*
121
122.5
37.5
160

*NCftPB*
180
197
47
244

*W&XP*
183
242
46
288

*DStP*
188
226
46
272

*BRitF*
274
320
48
368

*Book 6*
137
175.5
???
???



*69 pages to go until Book 6 is greater than the size of No Cure for the Paladin Blues*

*NOTE*
* A few Online Pages have been resized, reshuffled, and/or had very minor additions made to them.  The "Online Page Count" will reflect how the Online Page best maps to a book regardless of any minor "book only" additional changes.

----------


## Porthos

*Basic Block*

*As of 1085*
*Book*
*# of Online Strips*
*# of Online Pages**
*Xtra Pages*
*Total Book Pages*

*DCF*
121
122.5
37.5
160

*NCftPB*
180
197
47
244

*W&XP*
183
242
46
288

*DStP*
188
226
46
272

*BRitF*
274
320
48
368

*Book 6*
139
177.5
???
???



*67 pages to go until Book 6 is greater than the size of No Cure for the Paladin Blues*


*Advanced Blocks*

*Compilation Books as of 1085 and Blood Runs in the Family*
*Book*
*Online Strips*
*Online Pages**
*Bonus Strips*
*Chapters*
*Commentary Pages***
*Other Xtras****
*Total Pages*

*DCF*
121
122.5
18
5
8.5
6
160

*NCftPB*
180
197
12
10
16
9
244

*W&XP*
183
242
14
8
15.5
8.5
288

*DStP*
188
226
17
9
12.083
7.917
272

*BRitF*
274
320
16
10
14
8
368

*Book 6*
139
177.5
???
???
???
???
???



*Print Only Books*
*Book*
*Comic Pages*
*Chapters*
*Commentary***
*Other Xtras****
*Total Pages*

*OtOoPC*
66
n/a
2
4
72

*SoD*
107
n/a
2
3
112

*SS&DT*
97.5
4
5.175
5.325
112



*Other OOTS Comics Yet To Be Compiled (Kickstarter & Gygax Magazine)*
*PDF*
*Comic Pages*
*Cover Page*
*Total Pages*

*US*
12
1
13

*H&J*
25
1
26

*SA*
16
1
17

*HtPGHS*
95
1
96

*Gygax*
6
n/a
6



*ABBREVIATION KEY*
*Spoiler*
Show

*Abbv*
*Full Name of Book/PDF/Magazine*

*DCF*
*Dungeon Crawlin' Fools*

*NCftPB*
*No Cure for the Paladin Blues*

*W&XP*
*War and XPs*

*DStP*
*Don't Split the Party*

*BRitF*
*Blood Runs in the Family*

*OtOoPC*
*On the Origins of PCs*

*SoD*
*Start of Darkness*

*SS&DT*
*Snips, Snails, and Dragon Tales*

*US*
*Uncivil Servant*

*H&J*
*Haleo & Julelan*

*SA*
*Spoiler Alert*

*HtPGHS*
*How the Paladin Got His Scar*

*Gygax*
*Gygax Magazine*





*NOTES*
* A few Online Pages have been resized, reshuffled, and/or had very minor additions made to them.  The "Online Page Count" will reflect how the Online Page best maps to a book regardless of any minor "book only" additional changes.
** Commentary includes the Author Commentaries, Forewords, Introductions, and 'In Character' Prefaces
*** Other Xtras includes, when applicable, the Recap Strips, Cast of Characters Pages, Character Drawings, Blank/Book Information Pages, Promos, Out of Continuity Bonuses, and Various Other Miscellanea.

----------


## Porthos

*As of 1086*
*Book*
*# of Online Strips*
*# of Online Pages**
*Xtra Pages*
*Total Book Pages*

*DCF*
121
122.5
37.5
160

*NCftPB*
180
197
47
244

*W&XP*
183
242
46
288

*DStP*
188
226
46
272

*BRitF*
274
320
48
368

*Book 6*
140
179
???
???



*65 pages to go until Book 6 is equal to the size of No Cure for the Paladin Blues*

*NOTE*
* A few Online Pages have been resized, reshuffled, and/or had very minor additions made to them.  The "Online Page Count" will reflect how the Online Page best maps to a book regardless of any minor "book only" additional changes.

----------


## Porthos

*As of 1087*
*Book*
*# of Online Strips*
*# of Online Pages**
*Xtra Pages*
*Total Book Pages*

*DCF*
121
122.5
37.5
160

*NCftPB*
180
197
47
244

*W&XP*
183
242
46
288

*DStP*
188
226
46
272

*BRitF*
274
320
48
368

*Book 6*
141
180
???
???



*64 pages to go until Book 6 is equal to the size of No Cure for the Paladin Blues*

*NOTE*
* A few Online Pages have been resized, reshuffled, and/or had very minor additions made to them.  The "Online Page Count" will reflect how the Online Page best maps to a book regardless of any minor "book only" additional changes.

----------


## Porthos

*As of 1089*
*Book*
*# of Online Strips*
*# of Online Pages**
*Xtra Pages*
*Total Book Pages*

*DCF*
121
122.5
37.5
160

*NCftPB*
180
197
47
244

*W&XP*
183
242
46
288

*DStP*
188
226
46
272

*BRitF*
274
320
48
368

*Book 6*
143
183
???
???



*61 pages to go until Book 6 is equal to the size of No Cure for the Paladin Blues*

*NOTE*
* A few Online Pages have been resized, reshuffled, and/or had very minor additions made to them.  The "Online Page Count" will reflect how the Online Page best maps to a book regardless of any minor "book only" additional changes.

----------


## Porthos

*As of 1092*
*Book*
*# of Online Strips*
*# of Online Pages**
*Xtra Pages*
*Total Book Pages*

*DCF*
121
122.5
37.5
160

*NCftPB*
180
197
47
244

*W&XP*
183
242
46
288

*DStP*
188
226
46
272

*BRitF*
274
320
48
368

*Book 6*
146
186
???
???



*58 pages to go until Book 6 is equal to the size of No Cure for the Paladin Blues*

*NOTE*
* A few Online Pages have been resized, reshuffled, and/or had very minor additions made to them.  The "Online Page Count" will reflect how the Online Page best maps to a book regardless of any minor "book only" additional changes.

----------


## Porthos

*As of 1094*
*Book*
*# of Online Strips*
*# of Online Pages**
*Xtra Pages*
*Total Book Pages*

*DCF*
121
122.5
37.5
160

*NCftPB*
180
197
47
244

*W&XP*
183
242
46
288

*DStP*
188
226
46
272

*BRitF*
274
320
48
368

*Book 6*
148
188
???
???



*56 pages to go until Book 6 is equal to the size of No Cure for the Paladin Blues*

*NOTE*
* A few Online Pages have been resized, reshuffled, and/or had very minor additions made to them.  The "Online Page Count" will reflect how the Online Page best maps to a book regardless of any minor "book only" additional changes.

----------


## Porthos

*Basic Block*

*As of 1095*
*Book*
*# of Online Strips*
*# of Online Pages**
*Xtra Pages*
*Total Book Pages*

*DCF*
121
122.5
37.5
160

*NCftPB*
180
197
47
244

*W&XP*
183
242
46
288

*DStP*
188
226
46
272

*BRitF*
274
320
48
368

*Book 6*
149
189
???
???



*55 pages to go until Book 6 is equal to the size of No Cure for the Paladin Blues*

*NOTE*
* A few Online Pages have been resized, reshuffled, and/or had very minor additions made to them.  The "Online Page Count" will reflect how the Online Page best maps to a book regardless of any minor "book only" additional changes.

----------


## Porthos

*As of 1096*
*Book*
*# of Online Strips*
*# of Online Pages**
*Xtra Pages*
*Total Book Pages*

*DCF*
121
122.5
37.5
160

*NCftPB*
180
197
47
244

*W&XP*
183
242
46
288

*DStP*
188
226
46
272

*BRitF*
274
320
48
368

*Book 6*
150
190
???
???



*54 pages to go until Book 6 is equal to the size of No Cure for the Paladin Blues*

*NOTE*
* A few Online Pages have been resized, reshuffled, and/or had very minor additions made to them.  The "Online Page Count" will reflect how the Online Page best maps to a book regardless of any minor "book only" additional changes.

----------


## Porthos

*As of 1097*
*Book*
*# of Online Strips*
*# of Online Pages**
*Xtra Pages*
*Total Book Pages*

*DCF*
121
122.5
37.5
160

*NCftPB*
180
197
47
244

*W&XP*
183
242
46
288

*DStP*
188
226
46
272

*BRitF*
274
320
48
368

*Book 6*
151
191
???
???



*53 pages to go until Book 6 is equal to the size of No Cure for the Paladin Blues*

*NOTE*
* A few Online Pages have been resized, reshuffled, and/or had very minor additions made to them.  The "Online Page Count" will reflect how the Online Page best maps to a book regardless of any minor "book only" additional changes.

----------


## Porthos

*As of 1098*
*Book*
*# of Online Strips*
*# of Online Pages**
*Xtra Pages*
*Total Book Pages*

*DCF*
121
122.5
37.5
160

*NCftPB*
180
197
47
244

*W&XP*
183
242
46
288

*DStP*
188
226
46
272

*BRitF*
274
320
48
368

*Book 6*
152
192
???
???



*52 pages to go until Book 6 is equal to the size of No Cure for the Paladin Blues*

*NOTE*
* A few Online Pages have been resized, reshuffled, and/or had very minor additions made to them.  The "Online Page Count" will reflect how the Online Page best maps to a book regardless of any minor "book only" additional changes.

----------


## Rogar Demonblud

Bumping for about six pages of updates. Now 46 pages from matching NCFTPB.

----------


## Yendor

Six strips, seven pages. There's a 2/3rd - 1/3rd split across 1101/1102.

----------


## Porthos

*As of 1105*
*Book*
*# of Online Strips*
*# of Online Pages**
*Xtra Pages*
*Total Book Pages*

*DCF*
121
122.5
37.5
160

*NCftPB*
180
197
47
244

*W&XP*
183
242
46
288

*DStP*
188
226
46
272

*BRitF*
274
320
48
368

*Book 6*
159
201
???
???



*43 pages to go until Book 6 is equal to the size of No Cure for the Paladin Blues*

*NOTE*
* A few Online Pages have been resized, reshuffled, and/or had very minor additions made to them.  The "Online Page Count" will reflect how the Online Page best maps to a book regardless of any minor "book only" additional changes.

----------


## Porthos

*As of 1108*
*Book*
*# of Online Strips*
*# of Online Pages**
*Xtra Pages*
*Total Book Pages*

*DCF*
121
122.5
37.5
160

*NCftPB*
180
197
47
244

*W&XP*
183
242
46
288

*DStP*
188
226
46
272

*BRitF*
274
320
48
368

*Book 6*
162
204
???
???



*40 pages to go until Book 6 is equal to the size of No Cure for the Paladin Blues*

*NOTE*
* A few Online Pages have been resized, reshuffled, and/or had very minor additions made to them.  The "Online Page Count" will reflect how the Online Page best maps to a book regardless of any minor "book only" additional changes.

----------


## Porthos

*As of 1111*
*Book*
*# of Online Strips*
*# of Online Pages**
*Xtra Pages*
*Total Book Pages*

*DCF*
121
122.5
37.5
160

*NCftPB*
180
197
47
244

*W&XP*
183
242
46
288

*DStP*
188
226
46
272

*BRitF*
274
320
48
368

*Book 6*
165
207
???
???



*37 pages to go until Book 6 is equal to the size of No Cure for the Paladin Blues*

*NOTE*
* A few Online Pages have been resized, reshuffled, and/or had very minor additions made to them.  The "Online Page Count" will reflect how the Online Page best maps to a book regardless of any minor "book only" additional changes.

----------


## Rogar Demonblud

1112 = 1 page
1113 = 1 page
1114 = 1 page
1115 = 1 page

33 pages to go until Book 6 is the size of No Cure For The Paladin Blues.

----------


## Rogar Demonblud

1116 = 1.5 pages
1117 = 1.5 pages

30 pages to go until Book 6 is the size of No Cure For The Paladin Blues.

----------


## Rogar Demonblud

1118 = 1 page


29 pages to go until Book 6 is the size of No Cure For The Paladin Blues.

----------


## Rogar Demonblud

1119 = 1 page.

28 pages to go until Book 6 is the size of No Cure For The Paladin Blues.

----------


## Rogar Demonblud

1120 = 1 page.

27 pages to go until Book 6 is the size of No Cure For The Paladin Blues.

----------


## Rogar Demonblud

1121 = 1 page.

26 pages to go until Book 6 is the size of No Cure For The Paladin Blues.

----------


## Rogar Demonblud

1122 = 2 pages

24 pages to go until Book 6 is the size of No Cure for the Paladin Blues.

----------


## Rogar Demonblud

1123 = 1 page

23 pages to go until Book 6 is the size of No Cure for the Paladin Blues.

----------


## Rogar Demonblud

1124 = 1 page

22 pages to go until Book 6 is the size of No Cure for the Paladin Blues.

----------


## Rogar Demonblud

1125 = 1 page

21 pages to go until Book 6 is the size of No Cure For The Paladin Blues.

----------


## Rogar Demonblud

1126 = 2 pages

19 pages to go until Book 6 is the size of No Cure For The Paladin Blues.

----------


## martianmister

> *As of 1126*
> *Book*
> *# of Online Strips*
> *# of Online Pages**
> *Xtra Pages*
> *Total Book Pages*
> 
> *DCF*
> 121
> ...


Temporary edit of the chart.

----------


## Jaxzan Proditor

Definitely looks like this could be one of the longer books at this rate. This many strips into BRitF was about when the Order fought the Vector Legion on the roof of the pyramid, so if that fight is analogous to the current one we could definitely still be going for a while. Of course, even if this is the climax, the falling action could still take us past W&XP easily.

----------


## LeSwordfish

> Definitely looks like this could be one of the longer books at this rate. This many strips into BRitF was about when the Order fought the Vector Legion on the roof of the pyramid, so if that fight is analogous to the current one we could definitely still be going for a while. Of course, even if this is the climax, the falling action could still take us past W&XP easily.


I believe the giant has expressed the idea that BRitF was almost two books long (and that the pyramid fight was the first of "part two".) I think it would be a mistake to consider it the new normal. I would think its analagous to, say, Haley vs the Thieves Guild - not the climatic fight, but pretty close to it.

----------


## Jaxzan Proditor

> I believe the giant has expressed the idea that BRitF was almost two books long (and that the pyramid fight was the first of "part two".) I think it would be a mistake to consider it the new normal. I would think its analagous to, say, Haley vs the Thieves Guild - not the climatic fight, but pretty close to it.


Is there a source for that? I know that in BRitF The Giant did talk about removing content when he realized how long the book was getting. I definitely do agree that BRitF is more of an outlier on the trend. I like that analogy, although even then that could indicate close to 50 strips left if there's a similar amount of action to wrap up.  :Small Eek: 

ETA: I did find this quote indicating that from the start of Book 6 to the Godsmoot was about 1/3 of the way through, similar to the start of BRitF to Tarqiins Big Reveal was (91 strips out of 274). Since that length is about 70 strips (depending on where you stop), then I could easily see this book lasting at least 30 strips longer, although who knows how much may have changed or been expanded in the outline since that quote.

----------


## Rogar Demonblud

1127 = 2 pages

17 pages to go until Book 6 is the size of No Cure For The Paladin Blues, and 45 until it matches Don't Split the Party.

----------


## Rogar Demonblud

1128 = 2 pages

15 pages to go until Book 6 is the size of No Cure For The Paladin Blues, and 43 until it matches Don't Split the Party.

----------


## martianmister

> *As of 1128*
> *Book*
> *# of Online Strips*
> *# of Online Pages**
> *Xtra Pages*
> *Total Book Pages*
> 
> *DCF*
> 121
> ...


Temporary edit of the chart. We're getting closer!

----------


## Rogar Demonblud

1129 = 2 pages

13 pages to go until Book 6 is the size of No Cure For The Paladin Blues, and 41 until it matches Don't Split the Party.

----------


## Ornithologist

1130 = 3 Pages!!

*Book*
*# of Online Strips*
*# of Online Pages**
*Xtra Pages*
*Total Book Pages*

*DCF*
121
122.5
37.5
160

*NCftPB*
180
197
47
244

*W&XP*
183
242
46
288

*DStP*
188
226
46
272

*BRitF*
274
320
48
368

*Book 6*
183
232
???
???




10 pages to go until Book 6 is the size of No Cure For The Paladin Blues, and 38 until it matches Don't Split the Party.

- edited for the fancy table

----------


## Rogar Demonblud

I hope when Porthos next stops in, he's satisfied to see we're as obsessed with the page count as he is.

----------


## martianmister

> *As of 1130*
> *Book*
> *# of Online Strips*
> *# of Online Pages**
> *Xtra Pages*
> *Total Book Pages*
> 
> *DCF*
> 121
> ...


Temporary edit of the chart. We're getting closer!

----------


## Rogar Demonblud

1131 = 1 page

9 pages to go until Book 6 is the size of No Cure For The Paladin Blues, and 37 until it matches Don't Split the Party.

----------


## martianmister

> *As of 1131*
> *Book*
> *# of Online Strips*
> *# of Online Pages**
> *Xtra Pages*
> *Total Book Pages*
> 
> *DCF*
> 121
> ...


Temporary edit of the chart. We're getting closer!

----------


## Ornithologist

Offhand, Id say we are within 3 to 5 updates (and maybe 6 to 10 pages) left before the end of book 6.

Call me guess 190 online strips, and 240 pages including multi page updates.\

Say final pages in book six after publication would likely be very close to 290.

----------


## Rogar Demonblud

1132 = 1 page

8 pages to go until Book 6 is the size of No Cure For The Paladin Blues, and 36 until it matches Don't Split the Party.

----------


## Lord Torath

> Offhand, Id say we are within 3 to 5 updates (and maybe 6 to 10 pages) left before the end of book 6.


Only if you think we can resolve the Godsmoot vote (and the Council of Elders vote - with at least two vampires still "alive" and already there to interfere, and the OotS is currently unaware that any vamps escaped.  They can probably figure this out, but currently Belkar's the only member of the Order that's conscious, and he's not exactly known for his thinking skills), plus resolve the Durkon situation (will Hilgya resurrect him?  What's going to happen with Kudzu?  Will Hilgya and Durkon become a couple, now that Hilgya's single?) in 5 strips.  I think that is pretty unlikely.  I mean, there were 8 strips in BRitF _after_ the main antagonist was defeated and the major plot points were tied up.  So I'd say we're still quite a ways away from that point.

----------


## martianmister

I can see at least 20 mire strips for this book.

----------


## Rogar Demonblud

20 pages is pretty definite. Whether that means twenty strips, well, different question. I doubt Rich will feel the need for more doubles, but he surprises me constantly.

----------


## Rogar Demonblud

1133 = 1 page

7 pages to go until Book 6 is the size of No Cure For The Paladin Blues, and 35 until it matches Don't Split the Party.

----------


## Rogar Demonblud

1134 = 2 pages

5 pages to go until Book 6 is the size of No Cure For The Paladin Blues, and 33 until it matches Don't Split the Party.

----------


## Rogar Demonblud

1135 = 1 page

4 pages to go until Book 6 is the size of No Cure For The Paladin Blues, and 32 until it matches Don't Split the Party.

----------


## Rogar Demonblud

1136 = 1 page

3 pages to go until Book 6 is the size of No Cure For The Paladin Blues, and 31 until it matches Don't Split the Party.

----------


## Rogar Demonblud

1137 = 1 page

2 pages to go until Book 6 is the size of No Cure For The Paladin Blues, and 30 until it matches Don't Split the Party.

----------


## hamishspence

That's 2 strips to go until "the size of Book 6 _without_ Xtra pages" is equal to "the size of Paladin Blues _with_ Xtra pages".

Wouldn't a more useful comparison be to the "bonus strip free version" of each book - that is, the middle column - Number of Online Pages?

With 191 online strips, and 242 online pages, it is now (using online pages at least) the size of _War & XPs._

----------


## Rogar Demonblud

I didn't set the rules. Porthos did, which is recommendation enough for me.

----------


## Lord Torath

With the publication of *Good Deeds Gone Unpunished*, we need to update a couple of the Advanced Blocks...


> *Print Only Books*
> *Book*
> *Comic Pages*
> *Chapters*
> *Commentary***
> *Other Xtras****
> *Total Pages*
> 
> *OtOoPC*
> ...

----------


## hamishspence

> I didn't set the rules. Porthos did, which is recommendation enough for me.


In the _previous_ thread, Porthos focused more on the _"raw online page count"_ as a gauge, at least early on:




> It's been a while, so let's update this, shall we? 
> 
> As of Strip #883:
> 
> Book
> # of Online Strips
> # of Online Pages
> Total Book Pages
> 
> ...

----------


## Kancsar

> Wouldn't a more useful comparison be to the "bonus strip free version" of each book - that is, the middle column - Number of Online Pages?


Strongly agree, especially since all the main series books are running approx 46 extra pages. 

Anyway, suspect we are still 15+ strips (20+ pages) from the finish.

(edit: postings -> strips)

----------


## Rogar Demonblud

1138 = 2 page

Book 6 is now the size of No Cure For The Paladin Blues, and 28 pages until it matches Don't Split the Party.

----------


## Rogar Demonblud

1139 = 2 pages

Book 6 is now 26 pages from matching Don't Split the Party, and 42 pages until War & XPs.

----------


## hamishspence

Given how _long_ the second page is - I think that's a representation of two pages rather than one - so we really have three pages not two.

----------


## Rogar Demonblud

Unfortunately, I cannot read The Giant's mind, so I have no way to know what he intends to do there.

1140 = 1 page

Book 6 is now 25 pages from matching Don't Split the Party, and 41 pages until equaling War & XPs.

----------


## Rogar Demonblud

1141 = 2 pages

Book 6 is now 23 pages from matching Don't Split the Party, and 39 pages until equaling War & XPs.

----------


## Rogar Demonblud

1142 = 1 page

Book 6 is now 22 pages from matching Don't Split the Party, and 38 pages until equaling War & XPs.

----------


## Rogar Demonblud

1143 = 1 page

Book 6 is now 21 pages from matching Don't Split the Party, and 37 pages until equaling War & XPs.

----------


## martianmister

> *As of 1143*
> *Book*
> *# of Online Strips*
> *# of Online Pages**
> *Xtra Pages*
> *Total Book Pages*
> 
> *DCF*
> 121
> ...


Temporary edit of the chart. It's now the second longest book.

----------


## Rogar Demonblud

Fourth longest. It's still well short of Blood Runs in the Family at 368, War and XPs at 288 and Don't Split the Party at 272.

----------


## LadyEowyn

Second-longest in terms of online page count, which is the most comparable metric. The number of bonus/extra strips/pages per book seems pretty consistent.

----------


## hamishspence

> Second-longest in terms of online page count, which is the most comparable metric. The number of bonus/extra strips/pages per book seems pretty consistent.


Yup - even if the most recent strip was the last strip of the book (probably not, since every time a book's ended, there's been _some_ kind of acknowledgement), and even if it had as few pages of bonus strips, commentary, and so on, as _Dungeon Crawlin' Fools_, it would _still_ be the second longest. 252+37.5 = 289.5.

----------


## Jaxzan Proditor

> Yup - even if the most recent strip was the last strip of the book (probably not, since every time a book's ended, there's been _some_ kind of acknowledgement), and even if it had as few pages of bonus strips, commentary, and so on, as _Dungeon Crawlin' Fools_, it would _still_ be the second longest. 252+37.5 = 289.5.


Yeah, my guess is that at this point as a bare minimum if the book were to close right here it would have 288 pages (multiples of 16 has yet to fail, although it's certainly not a given), so I think it's pretty reasonable to assume that it'll wind up somewhere between BRitF and W&XP at least.

----------


## Rogar Demonblud

1144 = 1 page

Book 6 is now 20 pages from matching Don't Split the Party, and 36 pages until equaling War & XPs.

----------


## Rogar Demonblud

1145 = 2 pages

Book 6 is now 18 pages from matching Don't Split the Party, and 34 pages until equaling War & XPs.

----------


## martianmister

Despite of what Rich said before, sixth book seems getting awfully close to be long as BRitF. Only 65 pages left.

----------


## Rogar Demonblud

He also said he'd get the story done in the next two books, even if that meant they were 'phone book' sized.

He lives (or lived, if he moved again) in Philadelphia. Check out the size of those phone books to get an idea of what he was visualizing...

----------


## Rogar Demonblud

1146 = 1 pages

Book 6 is now 17 pages from matching Don't Split the Party, and 33 pages until equaling War & XPs.

----------


## Rogar Demonblud

1147 = 1 pages

Book 6 is now 16 pages from matching Don't Split the Party, and 32 pages until equaling War & XPs.

----------


## martianmister

> *As of 1147*
> *Book*
> *# of Online Strips*
> *# of Online Pages**
> *Xtra Pages*
> *Total Book Pages*
> 
> *DCF*
> 121
> ...


Temporary edit of the chart.

----------


## Rogar Demonblud

1148 = 2 pages

Book 6 is now 14 pages from matching Don't Split the Party, and 30 pages until equaling War & XPs.

----------


## Rogar Demonblud

1149 = 2 pages

Book 6 is now 12 pages from matching Don't Split the Party, and 28 pages until equaling War & XPs.

----------


## Rogar Demonblud

1150 = 2 pages

Book 6 is now 10 pages from matching Don't Split the Party, and 26 pages until equaling War & XPs.

----------


## martianmister

> *As of 1150*
> *Book*
> *# of Online Strips*
> *# of Online Pages**
> *Xtra Pages*
> *Total Book Pages*
> 
> *DCF*
> 121
> ...


Temporary edit of the chart.

----------


## Rogar Demonblud

1151 = 1 page

Book 6 is now 9 pages from matching Don't Split the Party, and 25 pages until equaling War & XPs.

----------


## Rogar Demonblud

1152 = 1 page

Book 6 is now 8 pages from matching Don't Split the Party, and 24 pages until equaling War & XPs.

----------


## LadyEowyn

When BRITF was at the same online-page-count length as Book 6 currently is, it was when the Order were fighting the silicon elemental, right before Tarquin showed up with his army.

So that suggests that either theres at least one major plot event/conflict lefts before this book winds down and Book 6 will be a similar length to BRITF, or that something unexpected will happen to quickly deal with the threat of Gonyor-vampire and this book will be shorter than BRITF.

Personally, Id expect this book to be shorter, and Gontor to be relatively easily dealt with. The tensions winding down and it feels like were into the denoument.

----------


## Rogar Demonblud

Well, the BRITF mark is over a hundred pages out at this point. Granted, we don't know how much of that will be taken up with commentary and bonus strips, but that's still a lot of real estate.

----------


## LadyEowyn

> Well, the BRITF mark is over a hundred pages out at this point. Granted, we don't know how much of that will be taken up with commentary and bonus strips, but that's still a lot of real estate.


Seventy pages out. Comparing the number of online pages is the only comparison that makes sense, because thats the only piece of information we have for Book 6.

Comparing online pages of Book 6 to total pages of BRITF is an apples-to-oranges comparison.

----------


## martianmister

> Seventy pages out.


Actually, there is only 55 pages left.

----------


## LadyEowyn

Right, thanks. Bad math on my part.

----------


## hamishspence

> Right, thanks. Bad math on my part.


Or you were using the number of online_ strips_ by accident rather than the number of online_ pages._

----------


## Rogar Demonblud

1153 = 2 pages

Book 6 is now 6 pages from matching Don't Split the Party, and 22 pages until equaling War & XPs.

----------


## martianmister

> *As of 1153*
> *Book*
> *# of Online Strips*
> *# of Online Pages**
> *Xtra Pages*
> *Total Book Pages*
> 
> *DCF*
> 121
> ...


Temporary edit of the chart.

----------


## Rogar Demonblud

1154 = 1 page

Book 6 is now 5 pages from matching Don't Split the Party, and 21 pages until equaling War & XPs.

----------


## Rogar Demonblud

1155 = 1 page

Book 6 is now 4 pages from matching Don't Split the Party, and 20 pages until equaling War & XPs.

----------


## Rogar Demonblud

1156 = 1 page

Book 6 is now 3 pages from matching Don't Split the Party, and 19 pages until equaling War & XPs.

----------


## martianmister

> *As of 1156*
> *Book*
> *# of Online Strips*
> *# of Online Pages**
> *Xtra Pages*
> *Total Book Pages*
> 
> *DCF*
> 121
> ...


Temporary edit of the chart.

----------


## hamishspence

> *As of 1157*
> *Book*
> *# of Online Strips*
> *# of Online Pages**
> *Xtra Pages*
> *Total Book Pages*
> 
> *DCF*
> 121
> ...


Another temporary edit of chart.

----------


## Rogar Demonblud

1157 = 1 page

Book 6 is now 2 pages from matching Don't Split the Party, and 18 pages until equaling War & XPs.

----------


## hamishspence

> Book 6 is now 2 pages from matching Don't Split the Party


One page, surely - going by the chart, it has 271 pages to DStP's 272?

----------


## Rogar Demonblud

The chart contains several estimates about how larger page spreads will be arranged--most notably the graveyard of the worlds. Porthos and I just count actual pages, since we don't know how Rich intends to handle those--many people were expecting the 'infinite canvas' shot in W&XPs to be about seven pages in the book, but Porthos lowballed it and was proven right. Well, more right.

Likewise, there are no estimates about bonus content. Well, those people don't post in the thread anymore, to be more accurate.

----------


## hamishspence

> The chart contains several estimates about how larger page spreads will be arranged--most notably the graveyard of the worlds. Porthos and I just count actual pages, since we don't know how Rich intends to handle those--many people were expecting the 'infinite canvas' shot in W&XPs to be about seven pages in the book, but Porthos lowballed it and was proven right. Well, more right.




Good point - I think 1143 was the point where your count stopped matching the table.

Your figure was 21 pages to match DStP, martianmister's indicates 20 pages:





> 1143 = 1 page
> 
> Book 6 is now 21 pages from matching Don't Split the Party, and 37 pages until equaling War & XPs.






> Originally Posted by Porthos
> 
> 
> *As of 1143*
> *Book*
> *# of Online Strips*
> *# of Online Pages**
> *Xtra Pages*
> *Total Book Pages*
> ...

----------


## Rogar Demonblud

1158 = 1 page

Book 6 is now 1 page from matching Don't Split the Party, and 17 pages until equaling War & XPs.

----------


## martianmister

> Good point - I think 1143 was the point where your count stopped matching the table.
> 
> Your figure was 21 pages to match DStP, martianmister's indicates 20 pages:


Actually it's 1139.

----------


## facw

Apologies if this has already been discussed (I'd guess it has), but what's the story with _Good Deeds Gone Unpunished_? I see we have _Spoiler Alert_ and _How the Paladin Got His Scar_ in the Yet To Be Compiled section, but it seems like those have been compiled?

----------


## Gift Jeraff

> Apologies if this has already been discussed (I'd guess it has), but what's the story with _Good Deeds Gone Unpunished_? I see we have _Spoiler Alert_ and _How the Paladin Got His Scar_ in the Yet To Be Compiled section, but it seems like those have been compiled?


The OP of this thread has been absent for a year.

----------


## Rogar Demonblud

1159 = 1 page

Book 6 now matches the published  Don't Split the Party, and is 16 pages until equaling War & XPs.

----------


## Rogar Demonblud

1160 = 1 page

Book 6 is 15 pages until equaling War & XPs.

----------


## martianmister

> *As of 1160*
> *Book*
> *# of Online Strips*
> *# of Online Pages**
> *Xtra Pages*
> *Total Book Pages*
> 
> *DCF*
> 121
> ...


Temporary edit of the chart.

----------


## Rogar Demonblud

1161 = 1 page

Book 6 is 14 pages until equaling War & XPs.

----------


## Rogar Demonblud

1162 = 1 page

Book 6 is 13 pages until equaling War & XPs.

----------


## martianmister

> *As of 1162*
> *Book*
> *# of Online Strips*
> *# of Online Pages**
> *Xtra Pages*
> *Total Book Pages*
> 
> *DCF*
> 121
> ...


Temporary edit of the chart.

----------


## Rogar Demonblud

1163 = 1 page

Book 6 is 12 pages until equaling War & XPs.

Book 6 is 92 pages from equaling the *published* length of Blood Runs In The Family (aka Ungawa Mucho).

----------


## Rogar Demonblud

1164 = 1 page

Book 6 is 11 pages until equaling War & XPs.

Book 6 is 91 pages from equaling the published length of Blood Runs In The Family (aka Ungawa Mucho).

----------


## Rogar Demonblud

1165 = 1 page

Book 6 is 10 pages until equaling War & XPs.

Book 6 is 90 pages from equaling the published length of Blood Runs In The Family (aka Ungawa Mucho).

----------


## Rogar Demonblud

1166 = 2 page

Book 6 is 8 pages until equaling War & XPs.

Book 6 is 88 pages from equaling the published length of Blood Runs In The Family (aka Ungawa Mucho).

----------


## ella ventic

Is it too early to place our bets for final published book length? My money is on Book 6 ending up with sixteen more pages than BRitF, so a total of 384.

----------


## Rogar Demonblud

I don't think we'll get that far, but the fact that the current count is before introduction, author commentary and any bonus content is...daunting. I might need to start hitting the gym more often before trying to carry this book around.

----------


## martianmister

> *As of 1166*
> *Book*
> *# of Online Strips*
> *# of Online Pages**
> *Xtra Pages*
> *Total Book Pages*
> 
> *DCF*
> 121
> ...


Temporary edit of the chart.

----------


## ella ventic

You might well be right that we won't get that far, but the great thing about this thread is it lets us crunch the numbers. *pushes glasses up nose*

Using your count, we're 88 pages from BRitF. (martianmister's gives 87, but let's use the longer one.) 

On-the-low-side-of-average estimates would give us 46 pages for bonus material and 14 pages for denouement. That leaves only 28 to finish the climactic battle. (And that's not strips, of course, that's pages. Assuming the same strip-to-page ratio of the book so far, that's about 22 strips.) 

It's definitely not impossible! But I'm going to bet that things will run long instead. Because this is OotS. :)

I will say that the odds seem very low of it being _shorter_ than BRitF. Whether it's the same or longer is more of a toss-up, but that's what makes it fun to guess!

----------


## Jaxzan Proditor

I'll agree that I think we're likely to get _quite_ a book when this is finally wrapped up. It'll be interesting to see how close to BRitF the final product actually ends up being. And then when that's done we can place our bets on the size of Book 7

----------


## CriticalFailure

Do you think it will end with a climax at the dwarf council, or do you think there will also be a return to the Godsmoot and/or check ins with the Azurites or a new arc villain or the paladins and Team Evil at the north pole?

----------


## Rogar Demonblud

Next book is the finale, so the arc villains will be Team Evil. The Godsmoot is functionally irrelevant at this point, although I wouldn't be surprised if the end of the vote here results in a pull-back shot until we see the scene contained in Dvalin's 'eye' as he sees what the vote is, resulting in him casting his vote and the HPoO wrapping up the deal. The Azurites back on the island stopped mattering last book, so no reason to check in on them. We might get a hook at the end of Team Evil going into a new tunnel, to remind us that they're still in play.

----------


## ella ventic

I think I'm pretty safe in saying that this is the final, climactic, battle for this book. Whether it stays in one place geographically, though, who knows? But any steps it takes would have to escalate it... so I could see the protagonists going to Hel's lair, for example, but probably not returning to the Godsmoot for any length of time. 

I could be wrong, of course! Now that I've said that I can think of ways the Godsmoot could be an escalation. What if Hel decides to manifest there? But it would still have to be part of this same battle. No travel time or adventures on the way, etc.

As far as checking in with other groups, sure, but that would be saved for the denouement. Seeing them in this sequence would kill the momentum unless they were to have an immediate impact on the fight. Which is not impossible, of course! Also one-panel cutaway jokes, etc. But it would have to be something fast and unexpected; there'd be no set-up or establishing strips.

In the denouement, though, anything goes, I think. Check in with whomever we want for a couple strips at least. It's not what usually happens but I can't think of any narrative reason it couldn't. Team Evil, sure. Azurites, why not. In _Good Deeds Go Unpunished_, Rich says that *Spoiler: which is indeed a spoiler*
Show

"I love writing the Katos, but...their part in the overarching plot...is mostly in the past. Hinjo, on the other hand, still has a major role to play in events yet to come"
 so there's that coming up, for sure, and I wouldn't be surprised if we get some setup for it while tying up the other loose ends. Then again, I wouldn't be surprised if we didn't! It's wide open.

----------


## Jaxzan Proditor

Personally, I think that the last main action will conclude here at the Council*; if we do check back on the Godsmoot, it'll probably only be a brief shot to establish that the vote did indeed fail and maybe to see Hel rant one last time. Similarily, if we're going to check back on other groups, like Team Evil, it'll probably be more of a cliffhanger, like what we got at the end of Book 2, rather than the check-ins we got in this back and the last one.

Also, thanks to ella for pointing out that passage in GDGU, as I had forgotten about it.

*Mind you, I don't think the council is really the climax of the book. To me, that was when Durkon defeated Durkon*.

----------


## Rogar Demonblud

1167 = 1 page

Book 6 is 7 pages until equaling War & XPs.

Book 6 is 87 pages from equaling the published length of Blood Runs In The Family (aka Ungawa Mucho).

----------


## Rogar Demonblud

1168 = 1 page

Book 6 is 6 pages until equaling War & XPs.

Book 6 is 86 pages from equaling the _published_ length of Blood Runs In The Family (aka Ungawa Mucho).

----------


## Rogar Demonblud

1169 = 1 page

Book 6 is 5 pages until equaling War & XPs.

Book 6 is 85 pages from equaling the *published* length of Blood Runs In The Family (aka Ungawa Mucho).

----------


## Rogar Demonblud

1170 = 2 pages

Book 6 is 3 pages until equaling War & XPs.

Book 6 is 83 pages from equaling the published length of Blood Runs In The Family (aka Ungawa Mucho).

----------


## LadyEowyn

When you consider extra pages, its looking very much like Book 6 will be longer than BRITF. Were still in the middle of the action, and its only about 30 pages until it equals the online length of BRITF.

----------


## Rogar Demonblud

Maybe. But commentary has been getting sparser, and Rich has also remarked that he's not likely to do significant bonus material again. So there isn't likely to be a lot of added pages once this wraps up.

----------


## hamishspence

Blood Runs in the Family had 48 extra pages - the previous two had 46. How does that fit with "commentary is getting sparser"?

----------


## Rogar Demonblud

What it had were more comic pages, the stuff Rich has said he's not doing much of any more. The commentaries are thinning out because Rich has found he doesn't have as much to talk about any more. But maybe we'll get another StickWorld section instead.

----------


## hamishspence

> What it had were more comic pages, the stuff Rich has said he's not doing much of any more.


I thought that was more _Don't Split the Party -_ which had two big multi-page bonus strip sections, with _Blood Runs In the Family_ having small, one-strip bonuses at most?

----------


## ella ventic

I did this count a while ago and can't remember what criteria I used, but here's my tally of bonus comics:

DCF: 18
NCftPB: 10
W&XP: 12
DStP: 17
BRitF: 11

So yeah, according to that, BRitF's extra pages were mostly not made up of new comic material. 

For most books, there are 10 extra pages before we even get to the first comic: title page & overleaf, foreword, preface, introduction, three pages of recap, then the Round 1 title page and its associated commentary. 

And then every Round after that adds two pages for its own title page and commentary. Some rounds have more than one commentary page, but I don't think there's ever been a round entirely without. I don't think that rule has to be set in stone forever, but it's a good guideline for now, anyway. 

The very last page of the book is also not in-comic. Add all that up, assume this book will be 9 rounds to be conservative (though my guess is it will be 10 in reality) and we've already got 27 extra pages. I think that's a good minimum to work from.

----------


## Rogar Demonblud

1171 = 1 page

Book 6 is 2 pages until equaling War & XPs.

Book 6 is 82 pages from equaling the *published* length of Blood Runs In The Family (aka Ungawa Mucho).

----------


## Rogar Demonblud

1172 = 2 pages

Book 6 now equals War & XPs.

Book 6 is 80 pages from equaling the _published_ length of Blood Runs In The Family (aka Ungawa Mucho).

----------


## Grey_Wolf_c

> 1172 = 2 pages
> 
> Book 6 now equals War & XPs.
> 
> Book 6 is 80 pages from equaling the _published_ length of Blood Runs In The Family (aka Ungawa Mucho).


Book 6 also now has a name: Utterly Dwarfed.

Grey Wolf

----------


## Ornithologist

> Book 6 also now has a name: Utterly Dwarfed.
> 
> Grey Wolf


Also of note is that the Ookdook page lists Vol 6 as having a total published length of 352 pages. 

So someone with more patience than me could math out a range of possible number of strips left in the volume to be posted.

----------


## Rogar Demonblud

We can't, since Rich has listed several things up in the air (number of bonus strips, guest preface, etc).

----------


## LadyEowyn

Howver, hes said theres 11-19 bonus comics and 9 pages of commentary (so min. 20 pages for that) plus a recap (normally 3 pages), an foreword and a map.

So that gives us about 25 pages of bonus content, at the very least. So the maximum number of online comic pages is 327. We are now at 288, so there are, at most, another 39 online comic pages left. I would guess fewer.

A rough guess for the minimum number of online comic pages left - if there are 19 pages of bonus comics, a preface, and odds and ends taking up maybe 8 pages (total: 44 pages bonus content) is 18 online comic pages.

So, broad estimate: 18 to 39 online pages left.

----------


## Emanick

> Howver, hes said theres 11-19 bonus comics and 9 pages of commentary (so min. 20 pages for that) plus a recap (normally 3 pages), an foreword and a map.
> 
> So that gives us about 25 pages of bonus content, at the very least. So the maximum number of online comic pages is 327. We are now at 288, so there are, at most, another 39 online comic pages left. I would guess fewer.


Plus there are introduction pages for each Round, and a preface, and (IIRC) always a mostly-blank page at the end with some random character, usually being snarky, but sometimes just bowing (Miko). I'm going to guess there are going to be maybe 8-10 Rounds, which brings us to 29 online comic pages left at most. Unless some or all of those pages are not included in the total page count, which seems highly unlikely to me, except maybe the random page at the end with the random character. 

On another note, can I ask what "Ungawa Mucho" is supposed to mean? I feel like I missed something.

----------


## Peelee

Google translate claims it's Zulu for "you can fall down."

If anything, that just makes me have _more_ questions!

----------


## Rogar Demonblud

Man, I must be ancient if nobody gets the reference.

Ungawa was a line back in the Weissmuller _Tarzan_ days, generally used for anything really big, really bad, or both (i.e., rampaging rhinos). It kind of spread to every other caveman type character, most notably Bubba on the original Ducktales.

Mucho is just Spanish for much or many, or even really (it's a cromulent multi-use word).

Ungawa mucho is thus something really, really big. Which describes BRITF to a T.

----------


## Emanick

> Google translate claims it's Zulu for "you can fall down."
> 
> If anything, that just makes me have _more_ questions!


Same, basically. My own Google search only revealed that "Ungawa" is the word Tarzan used to communicate with the animals, and that it's also used by Dave Chapelle as a parody of how white people address other races. 

So now I _really_ want to know why it's being used as a synonym for BRitF. Is it just that the book is too heavy to carry without falling over? Not to brag or anything, but I have been known to carry the entirety of Book 5 across the room _without falling down once_.

----------


## ella ventic

I'll give it a go anyway!

By cumulative page numbers. Minimum possible is listed to the left of the slash, maximum is to the right. Pretty much in order, from the top:

*1* title page
*2* overleaf (copyright info, etc.)
*3* foreword by Haley
*4* preface? may not exist.
*4 / 5* introduction by Rich? may not exist.
*4-6 / 6-8* recap by Durkon. These are usually 3 pages long so the round 1 title page is on a recto (odd-numbered) page.
*7-24 / 9-26* All nine round title pages plus their accompanying commentary pages. (I guessed there would be ten rounds, but according to Rich's post, there are only 9 commentary pages. So nine rounds it is.)
*25-313 / 27-316* The existing 288 (or 289, depending on your count) comic pages.
*314-325 / 317-336* Bonus strips, 11 at minimum, 19 at maximum.
*326 / 337-338* Map of Northern continent. Just guessing that the min is 1 page and max is 2.
*327 (actually 328) / 339 (actually 340)* Final page (mostly white page with a character commenting on the book). Must be verso (even-numbered) page, so I've gone to the next even number up.

Using the minimum counts, we've got 352-328=*24 comic pages* left.

Using the maximum counts, we've got 352-340=*12 comic pages* left.

And denouements usually take at least 10 strips! Are we going to see this battle won for good in the next two strips? (My guess is no! But maybe this book could have a very short denouement, to launch us into the final arc of the story...?)

----------


## LadyEowyn

> Plus there are introduction pages for each Round, and a preface, and (IIRC) always a mostly-blank page at the end with some random character, usually being snarky, but sometimes just bowing (Miko). I'm going to guess there are going to be maybe 8-10 Rounds, which brings us to 29 online comic pages left at most. Unless some or all of those pages are not included in the total page count, which seems highly unlikely to me, except maybe the random page at the end with the random character. 
> 
> On another note, can I ask what "Ungawa Mucho" is supposed to mean? I feel like I missed something.


I think the introductory pages for the rounds _are_ the commentary pages that Rich is talking about.

EDIT: Oh, you mean the title pages for the chapters in addition to the commentary. Forgot about those.

----------


## Gift Jeraff

Aw, now we can't have a thread where we all make predictions about Book 6's title or featured character on the cover. Oh well, I still find it fun to guess how the chapters will be divided:

Round 1: #947 - #963 (calm during the storm)
Round 2: #964 - #990 (Tinkertown)
Round 3: #991 - #1030 (Godsmoot)
Round 4: #1031 - #1042 (North Pole)
Round 5: #1043 - #1080 (frost giants)
Round 6: #1081 - #1089 (Hel of a chapter)
Round 7: #1090 - #1131 (Firmament)
Round 8: #1132 - #1154 (life after undeath)
Round 9: #1155 - (climax)

Maybe merge the Hel/vampire section with the frost giant or Firmament round and Round 9 will be the denouement.

----------


## Jaxzan Proditor

> Aw, now we can't have a thread where we all make predictions about Book 6's title or featured character on the cover. Oh well, I still find it fun to guess how the chapters will be divided


At least we get the fun predictions on how many pages are left in the actual comic (thanks to those of you who went ahead and did the actual math!). Ill put in my own guesses for rounds:

947-963 (the storm)
964-990 (Tinkertown)
991-1030 (the Godsmoot)
1031-1042 (Kraagors Gate)
1043-1078 (the frost giants)
1079-1089 (Hel and the vampires)
1090-1115 (Firmament)
1116-1131 (defeating Durkon*)
1132-1148 (the afterlife)
1149-onward (the Council of Clans)

----------


## Rogar Demonblud

1173 = 2 pages

Book 6, Utterly Dwarfed, is 78 pages from equaling the published length of Blood Runs In The Family.

----------


## Yendor

The last four books have had 46 to 48 pages in addition to online content. By that pattern, we've got 304 to 306 online pages in total. So we're about 15 pages from the end.

----------


## Rogar Demonblud

1174 = 1 pages

Book 6, Utterly Dwarfed, is 77 pages from equaling the published length of Blood Runs In The Family.

----------


## Rogar Demonblud

1175 = 1 page

Book 6, Utterly Dwarfed, is 76 pages from equaling the published length of Blood Runs In The Family.

----------


## Rogar Demonblud

1176 = 1 page

Book 6, Utterly Dwarfed, is 75 pages from equaling the published length of Blood Runs In The Family.

----------


## Rogar Demonblud

1177 = 2 pages

Book 6, Utterly Dwarfed, is 73 pages from equaling the published length of Blood Runs In The Family.

----------


## Doug Lampert

> Plus there are introduction pages for each Round, and a preface, and (IIRC) always a mostly-blank page at the end with some random character, usually being snarky, but sometimes just bowing (Miko). I'm going to guess there are going to be maybe 8-10 Rounds, which brings us to 29 online comic pages left at most. Unless some or all of those pages are not included in the total page count, which seems highly unlikely to me, except maybe the random page at the end with the random character.


352 is an even multiple of 16, printers like even multiples of 16, hence it's front and back cover, inside front and back cover, and 352 interior pages.

----------


## Rogar Demonblud

1178 = 1 page

Book 6, Utterly Dwarfed, is 72 pages from equaling the published length of Blood Runs In The Family.

----------


## Squire Doodad

I believe we just passed the 10 page mark until the end.
5 pages until someone owes me Quatloos, apparently.

----------


## Rogar Demonblud

1179 = 1 page

Book 6, Utterly Dwarfed, is 71 pages from equaling the published length of Blood Runs In The Family.

----------


## Rogar Demonblud

1180 = 1 page

Book 6, Utterly Dwarfed, is 70 pages from equaling the published length of Blood Runs In The Family.

----------


## Rogar Demonblud

1181 = 1 page

Book 6, Utterly Dwarfed, is 69 pages from equaling the published length of Blood Runs In The Family.

----------


## jwhouk

> 1181 = 1 page
> 
> Book 6, Utterly Dwarfed, is 69 pages from equaling the published length of Blood Runs In The Family.


Also, nice.

----------


## Squire Doodad

> Also, nice.


Yes, Utterly Dwarfed is now cancerous

MUHAHAAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAyesIgotthejoke

----------


## Rogar Demonblud

1182 = 1 page

Book 6, Utterly Dwarfed, is 68 pages from equaling the published length of Blood Runs In The Family.

----------


## Rogar Demonblud

1183 = 1 page

Book 6, Utterly Dwarfed, is 67 pages from equaling the published length of Blood Runs In The Family.

----------


## Rogar Demonblud

1184 = 1 page

Book 6, Utterly Dwarfed, is 66 pages from equaling the published length of Blood Runs In The Family.

----------


## LadyEowyn

Which is to say, its 302 pages. Weve been told that Utterly Dwarfed will be 352 pages, so thats 50 pages remaining (total, including the online strip and bonus content/chapter pages/etc).

----------


## Rogar Demonblud

Not really guesswork, though, since Rich has already provided a rough breakout of the extras.





> *  More than 10 and less than 20 bonus comics!
>   *  Nine pages of author commentary only some readers care about!
>   *  A map of the Northern Continent that a distinct but in some places overlapping subset of readers cares about!
>   *  A recap of the story so far by someone who looks a lot like Durkon Thundershield!
>   *  A foreword by Haley Starshine!
>   *  Some other odds and ends that fit in the inevitable gaps when it turns out a chapter ends on a recto page but needs to end on a verso!
>   *  Maybe a preface? I don't know, the person I invited hasn't gotten back to me yet!

----------


## SirKazum

> Not really guesswork, though, since Rich has already provided a rough breakout of the extras.


There's a *little* bit of guesswork though, with the uncertainty of how many pages the bonus comics will be, as well as some other formatting things and stuff that may or may not be present. You've seen the discussion upthread of course, but just recapping, I think (IMO) the bare minimum (and highly unlikely) number of non-online-comic pages is 24, which would leave us with 26 online comic pages left. By ella ventic's assessment, there should be anywhere from 39 to 50 extra pages, which sounds like a much more sensible range to me, so that means anywhere from zero to 11 online comic pages left. Since the last online comic in a book tends to be a double-pager, this means at most 10 more updates, probably less, just enough to wrap up loose ends (maybe showing Team Evil?) before the book is done.

----------


## Rogar Demonblud

The book is shortly heading off to the printers to make the early December ship date. Also, remember the beginning of Round cover pages.

----------


## ella ventic

Yep, the final strips have always been multi-pagers.

DCF: strip 120 (2-page)
NCftPB: strip 300 (2-page)
W&XPs: strips 483 (2-page) and 484 (3-page)
DStP: strip 672 (3-page)
BRitF: strips 945 (2-page) and 946 (3-page)

This does seem like a trend that the Giant could change if he wanted to, but my personal guess is that it will hold for this book too. 

In fact, I'll also guess that we have fewer than 4 updates left. I was very wrong with my first guess in this thread--initially predicted 16 pages *longer* than BRitF--so let's see if I have better luck trying for the smaller numbers!

----------


## Rogar Demonblud

1185 = 1 page

Book 6, Utterly Dwarfed, is 65 pages from equaling the published length of Blood Runs In The Family.

----------


## Rogar Demonblud

1186 = 1 page

Book 6, Utterly Dwarfed, is 64 pages from equaling the published length of Blood Runs In The Family.

----------


## SirKazum

> In fact, I'll also guess that we have fewer than 4 updates left. I was very wrong with my first guess in this thread--initially predicted 16 pages *longer* than BRitF--so let's see if I have better luck trying for the smaller numbers!


As per the latest update, sounds like you're right. I don't think there's anything else to say about the OOTS proper / Mechane in the current book, so I'm expecting a quick cut to either Team Evil or the two paladins (maybe both at once), just enough to tease some dramatic development that will shape the final showdown and provide for a suitable, impacting splash page to close the book with. So that means either just one more multi-page update, or possibly two if there's additional context to provide (not counting on that, since we've got a pretty good handle on the situation at the North Pole already). This, of course, barring some sort of curveball from Rich  :Small Tongue:

----------


## Rogar Demonblud

1187 = 1 page

Book 6, Utterly Dwarfed, is 63 pages from equaling the published length of Blood Runs In The Family.

----------


## Squire Doodad

1188 is also 1 page, making it 62 pages away.

----------


## Rogar Demonblud

1189 = 3 pages

Book 6, Utterly Dwarfed, is 59 pages from equaling the published length of Blood Runs In The Family.

----------


## ella ventic

There we go, another three-page final strip, complete with cliffhanger mystery guests. Love it.

I was off again with my length prediction--though not by as much, this time! I would try to guess the round breaks, but Gift Jeraff has already done that, here, and his guesses match my initial ones nearly exactly. The only difference is that I was imagining the denouement would be round 10. (It starts with 1178, which hadn't yet appeared at that time, but we knew there would be _some_ kind of denouement, so I set aside a round for it.) Now that we know there are only 9 rounds total, though, I would think that his rounds 6 and 7 are indeed one round (round 6) and the numbers after that shift accordingly.

The only other variables are in bonus features: how many pages is the map? Will there be a foreword (or, as the books usually spell it, foreward)? Etc., etc. I'll say two pages for the map, "sure" for the foreword, and if everything else remains standard that puts us between 11 and 13 bonus strips.

That's all I've got at this point. Unless we want to take a shot at the next and final book! "The potential to be even longer," you say, hmm, Rich? 384 pages? *400?!*  :Small Big Grin:

----------


## Rogar Demonblud

Don't throw down challenges your body may not be able to back up when you try to pick up the book.

Does somebody on the Playground still have the table to post?

----------


## hamishspence

*As of 1189*
*Book*
*# of Online Strips*
*# of Online Pages**
*Xtra Pages*
*Total Book Pages*

*DCF*
121
122.5
37.5
160

*NCftPB*
180
197
47
244

*W&XP*
183
242
46
288

*DStP*
188
226
46
272

*BRitF*
274
320
48
368

*UD*
243
309
43
352

*Book 7*
???
???
???
???

----------


## nabcif

> 1139 = 2 pages





> Given how _long_ the second page is - I think that's a representation of two pages rather than one - so we really have three pages not two.





> Unfortunately, I cannot read The Giant's mind, so I have no way to know what he intends to do there.



*Spoiler: Utterly Dwarfed*
Show

1139 ("To Remember Them By") is four pages.


For some reason, I find it amusing that I have been awaiting the answer to this for exactly 15 months.

----------


## Peelee

> *Spoiler: Utterly Dwarfed*
> Show
> 
> 1139 ("To Remember Them By") is four pages.
> 
> 
> For some reason, I find it amusing that I have been awaiting the answer to this for exactly 15 months.


After seeing it in the book, I have to note that it's one of those strips which just works significantly better in online format with the seamless vertical scroll. Like Roy's fall.

----------


## Rogar Demonblud

Yeah. Although it should still look pretty epic as a two page splash panel in the book.

Course, I had a different realization about that page a while ago.

*Spoiler*
Show

First, Rich is a genius, in that he just redefined a multiverse to be worlds separated by time rather than distance. An innovation I had never even thought about as possible.

Second, with a near infinite number of worlds, each covering a specific expression of a given genre, any story he writes after this is technically an OOTS-verse story. Benevolent global empire run by, IDK, Kenya? World #87879734241. Steampunk Sci-fi? 18 worlds at last count. Talking animals cyberpunk? Yes, Please!


Short version, OOTS the comic ends at some point next decade. OOTS the brand can go on forever.

----------


## Peelee

> Yeah. Although it should still look pretty epic as a two page splash panel in the book.


Oh, it stlll very much does.
*Spoiler: I'm just talking about the art, so it's hardly a spoiler, but still. Maybe some people want to see it first themselves.*
Show

Instead of all the graves being arranged vertically, they're arranged horizontally, so he had to have tweaked it some. Gives the same great effect, just spread out over pages and looks natural in book format.




> Short version, OOTS the comic ends at some point next decade. OOTS the brand can go on forever.


That's a pretty clever way to think about it!

----------


## Jaxzan Proditor

> At least we get the fun predictions on how many pages are left in the actual comic (thanks to those of you who went ahead and did the actual math!). Ill put in my own guesses for rounds:
> 
> 947-963 (the storm)
> 964-990 (Tinkertown)
> 991-1030 (the Godsmoot)
> 1031-1042 (Kraagors Gate)
> 1043-1078 (the frost giants)
> 1079-1089 (Hel and the vampires)
> 1090-1115 (Firmament)
> ...


*Spoiler: Round Division in Utterly Dwarfed*
Show

Looking back on this, my main mistake was in thinking the round size and division would be around what it had been in the past books. I was right about the first five rounds (except where exactly Round 5 ended), but then what I thought would be three rounds was just one big round. After that, I also didnt correctly predict where the next round would end and I didnt know enough at the time to predict there would be one final round after the Council.

So, hopefully Ill have better luck predicting the rounds next time!

----------


## Rogar Demonblud

First, as of the cover for book 7 (working title Libris Ultimo):

72 pages short of On the Origin of PCs

112 pages short of Start of Darkness

160 pages short of Dungeon Crawlin' Fools

244 pages short of No Cure For The Paladin Blues

288 pages short of War & XPs

272 pages short of Don't Split the Party

368 pages short of Blood Runs in the Family

352 pages short of Utterly Dwarfed

----------


## Rogar Demonblud

4 pages posted during the gap

68 pages short of On the Origin of PCs

108 pages short of Start of Darkness

156 pages short of Dungeon Crawlin' Fools

240 pages short of No Cure For The Paladin Blues

284 pages short of War & XPs

268 pages short of Don't Split the Party

364 pages short of Blood Runs in the Family

348 pages short of Utterly Dwarfed

----------


## hamishspence

*As of 1192*
*Book*
*# of Online Strips*
*# of Online Pages**
*Xtra Pages*
*Total Book Pages*

*DCF*
121
122.5
37.5
160

*NCftPB*
180
197
47
244

*W&XP*
183
242
46
288

*DStP*
188
226
46
272

*BRitF*
274
320
48
368

*UD*
243
309
43
352

*Book 7*
3
4
???
???







> 5 pages posted during the gap


Are you sure? I only count 4 - first one is a two-pager, but the second and third are both 1-pagers.

----------


## Rogar Demonblud

You're right, I added 1191 and 1192 to my total for 1190 and 1191. Lemme edit.

----------


## Rogar Demonblud

1193 = 1 page

67 pages short of On the Origin of PCs

107 pages short of Start of Darkness

155 pages short of Dungeon Crawlin' Fools

239 pages short of No Cure For The Paladin Blues

283 pages short of War & XPs

267 pages short of Don't Split the Party

363 pages short of Blood Runs in the Family

347 pages short of Utterly Dwarfed

----------


## Rogar Demonblud

1194 = 1 page

66 pages short of On the Origin of PCs

106 pages short of Start of Darkness

154 pages short of Dungeon Crawlin' Fools

238 pages short of No Cure For The Paladin Blues

282 pages short of War & XPs

266 pages short of Don't Split the Party

362 pages short of Blood Runs in the Family

346 pages short of Utterly Dwarfed

----------


## Rogar Demonblud

1195 = 1 page

65 pages short of On the Origin of PCs

105 pages short of Start of Darkness

153 pages short of Dungeon Crawlin' Fools

237 pages short of No Cure For The Paladin Blues

281 pages short of War & XPs

265 pages short of Don't Split the Party

361 pages short of Blood Runs in the Family

345 pages short of Utterly Dwarfed

----------


## ella ventic

If the final book has the same number of introductory pages as the last three have (10 pages), that means we've just completed the first 16-page set (I believe it's called a "signature" in printing jargon?) of the book.

----------


## Rogar Demonblud

1196 = 1 page

64 pages short of On the Origin of PCs

104 pages short of Start of Darkness

152 pages short of Dungeon Crawlin' Fools

236 pages short of No Cure For The Paladin Blues

280 pages short of War & XPs

264 pages short of Don't Split the Party

360 pages short of Blood Runs in the Family

344 pages short of Utterly Dwarfed

----------


## Rogar Demonblud

1197 = 1 page

63 pages short of On the Origin of PCs

103 pages short of Start of Darkness

151 pages short of Dungeon Crawlin' Fools

235 pages short of No Cure For The Paladin Blues

279 pages short of War & XPs

263 pages short of Don't Split the Party

359 pages short of Blood Runs in the Family

343 pages short of Utterly Dwarfed

----------


## Rogar Demonblud

1198 = 1 page

62 pages short of On the Origin of PCs

102 pages short of Start of Darkness

150 pages short of Dungeon Crawlin' Fools

234 pages short of No Cure For The Paladin Blues

278 pages short of War & XPs

262 pages short of Don't Split the Party

358 pages short of Blood Runs in the Family

342 pages short of Utterly Dwarfed

----------


## Rogar Demonblud

1199 = 1 page

61 pages short of On the Origin of PCs

101 pages short of Start of Darkness

149 pages short of Dungeon Crawlin' Fools

233 pages short of No Cure For The Paladin Blues

277 pages short of War & XPs

261 pages short of Don't Split the Party

357 pages short of Blood Runs in the Family

341 pages short of Utterly Dwarfed

----------


## hamishspence

*As of 1199*
*Book*
*# of Online Strips*
*# of Online Pages**
*Xtra Pages*
*Total Book Pages*

*DCF*
121
122.5
37.5
160

*NCftPB*
180
197
47
244

*W&XP*
183
242
46
288

*DStP*
188
226
46
272

*BRitF*
274
320
48
368

*UD*
243
309
43
352

*Book 7*
10
11
???
???

----------


## Rogar Demonblud

The first century strip of the new book!

1200 = 1 page

60 pages short of On the Origin of PCs

100 pages short of Start of Darkness

148 pages short of Dungeon Crawlin' Fools

232 pages short of No Cure For The Paladin Blues

276 pages short of War & XPs

260 pages short of Don't Split the Party

356 pages short of Blood Runs in the Family

340 pages short of Utterly Dwarfed

----------


## Rogar Demonblud

1201 = 1 page

59 pages short of On the Origin of PCs

99 pages short of Start of Darkness

147 pages short of Dungeon Crawlin' Fools

231 pages short of No Cure For The Paladin Blues

275 pages short of War & XPs

250 pages short of Don't Split the Party

355 pages short of Blood Runs in the Family

339 pages short of Utterly Dwarfed

----------


## Squire Doodad

> *As of 1199*
> *Book*
> *# of Online Strips*
> *# of Online Pages**
> *Xtra Pages*
> *Total Book Pages*
> 
> *DCF*
> 121
> ...


What defines a half a page?

----------


## Peelee

> What defines a half a page?


A comic that's a half page long. Sometimes done at the end if a multi-page strip, where the beginning of the next one is also half a page, sometimes done to make room for bonus material in a book.

----------


## Squire Doodad

> A comic that's a half page long. Sometimes done at the end if a multi-page strip, where the beginning of the next one is also half a page, sometimes done to make room for bonus material in a book.


Ah, I thought it might have been something more complex for a moment.

----------


## Peelee

Frankly, I'm just really happy that didn't come across as sarcastic sounding, which I was afraid of as soon as I posted it.

----------


## SirKazum

I think the thing is that, with OOTS being a primarily web-based comic, it's easy to forget it's also a print comic (and deliberately made to work as one). So, for us reading it on our browsers, it does all look kind of arbitrary sometimes, with comics having different lengths here and there, but they're an actual number of pages, and half a page is simply half a physical, paper page.

----------


## Rogar Demonblud

I think there's all of two strips that weren't done with publishing in mind but rather using the infinite canvas effect. Roy's fall from the zombie dragon and the graveyard of the worlds.

----------


## Squire Doodad

> I think there's all of two strips that weren't done with publishing in mind but rather using the infinite canvas effect. Roy's fall from the zombie dragon and the graveyard of the worlds.


Time to see how far converting it to a single long paper can go until the reader's eyes stop focusing!

Those really do a good job with the medium though.

----------


## Rogar Demonblud

Yeah. One of the things that sucks is that Rich will likely retire from art once the strip wraps due to the damage to his hands, so we won't be able to admire all the little ways he innovates.

----------


## ella ventic

> I think there's all of two strips that weren't done with publishing in mind but rather using the infinite canvas effect. Roy's fall from the zombie dragon and the graveyard of the worlds.


And to a lesser extent, Tsukiko blasting Haley through the side of the strip. Not infinite canvas, but also not very publishing-friendly--to the point that it's nonsensical in the digital book, even.

----------


## Squire Doodad

> Yeah. One of the things that sucks is that Rich will likely retire from art once the strip wraps due to the damage to his hands, so we won't be able to admire all the little ways he innovates.


Damage to his hands? Did he sprain his wrist or something?

----------


## Peelee

> Damage to his hands? Did he sprain his wrist or something?


Panel 11 recounts it somewhat.

----------


## Rogar Demonblud

There's also the issue of repetitive stress injuries, like every other artist.

----------


## Rogar Demonblud

1202 = 2 pages

57 pages short of On the Origin of PCs

97 pages short of Start of Darkness

145 pages short of Dungeon Crawlin' Fools

229 pages short of No Cure For The Paladin Blues

273 pages short of War & XPs

248 pages short of Don't Split the Party

353 pages short of Blood Runs in the Family

337 pages short of Utterly Dwarfed

----------


## hamishspence

*As of 1202*
*Book*
*# of Online Strips*
*# of Online Pages**
*Xtra Pages*
*Total Book Pages*

*DCF*
121
122.5
37.5
160

*NCftPB*
180
197
47
244

*W&XP*
183
242
46
288

*DStP*
188
226
46
272

*BRitF*
274
320
48
368

*UD*
243
309
43
352

*Book 7*
13
15
???
???

----------


## Rogar Demonblud

1203 = 2 pages

55 pages short of On the Origin of PCs

95 pages short of Start of Darkness

143 pages short of Dungeon Crawlin' Fools

227 pages short of No Cure For The Paladin Blues

271 pages short of War & XPs

246 pages short of Don't Split the Party

351 pages short of Blood Runs in the Family

335 pages short of Utterly Dwarfed

----------


## Squire Doodad

> 1203 = 2 pages
> 
> 55 pages short of On the Origin of PCs
> 
> 95 pages short of Start of Darkness
> 
> 143 pages short of Dungeon Crawlin' Fools
> 
> 227 pages short of No Cure For The Paladin Blues
> ...


I imagine it'll be short of all of those for quite a while  :Small Big Grin:

----------


## Rogar Demonblud

1204 = 1 page

54 pages short of On the Origin of PCs

94 pages short of Start of Darkness

142 pages short of Dungeon Crawlin' Fools

226 pages short of No Cure For The Paladin Blues

270 pages short of War & XPs

245 pages short of Don't Split the Party

350 pages short of Blood Runs in the Family

334 pages short of Utterly Dwarfed

----------


## Rogar Demonblud

1205 = 1 page

53 pages short of On the Origin of PCs

93 pages short of Start of Darkness

141 pages short of Dungeon Crawlin' Fools

225 pages short of No Cure For The Paladin Blues

269 pages short of War & XPs

244 pages short of Don't Split the Party

349 pages short of Blood Runs in the Family

333 pages short of Utterly Dwarfed

----------


## Rogar Demonblud

1206 = 1 page

52 pages short of On the Origin of PCs

92 pages short of Start of Darkness

140 pages short of Dungeon Crawlin' Fools

224 pages short of No Cure For The Paladin Blues

268 pages short of War & XPs

252 pages short of Don't Split the Party

348 pages short of Blood Runs in the Family

332 pages short of Utterly Dwarfed

----------


## hamishspence

*As of 1206*
*Book*
*# of Online Strips*
*# of Online Pages**
*Xtra Pages*
*Total Book Pages*

*DCF*
121
122.5
37.5
160

*NCftPB*
180
197
47
244

*W&XP*
183
242
46
288

*DStP*
188
226
46
272

*BRitF*
274
320
48
368

*UD*
243
309
43
352

*Book 7*
17
20
???
???

----------


## Rogar Demonblud

1207 = 1 page

51 pages short of On the Origin of PCs

91 pages short of Start of Darkness

139 pages short of Dungeon Crawlin' Fools

223 pages short of No Cure For The Paladin Blues

267 pages short of War & XPs

251 pages short of Don't Split the Party

347 pages short of Blood Runs in the Family

331 pages short of Utterly Dwarfed

----------


## Rogar Demonblud

1208 = 2 pages

49 pages short of On the Origin of PCs

89 pages short of Start of Darkness

137 pages short of Dungeon Crawlin' Fools

221 pages short of No Cure For The Paladin Blues

265 pages short of War & XPs

249 pages short of Don't Split the Party

345 pages short of Blood Runs in the Family

329 pages short of Utterly Dwarfed

----------


## Rogar Demonblud

1209 = 2 pages

47 pages short of On the Origin of PCs

87 pages short of Start of Darkness

135 pages short of Dungeon Crawlin' Fools

219 pages short of No Cure For The Paladin Blues

263 pages short of War & XPs

247 pages short of Don't Split the Party

343 pages short of Blood Runs in the Family

327 pages short of Utterly Dwarfed

----------


## Rogar Demonblud

1210 = 1 page

46 pages short of On the Origin of PCs

86 pages short of Start of Darkness

134 pages short of Dungeon Crawlin' Fools

218 pages short of No Cure For The Paladin Blues

262 pages short of War & XPs

246 pages short of Don't Split the Party

342 pages short of Blood Runs in the Family

326 pages short of Utterly Dwarfed

----------


## tawnyterror

I have a question that is _probably_ answered somewhere in the thread that I am looking over- and it's if anyone has calculated and is keeping track of the grand total number of pages in the /entire/ online archive on GitP- as in calculated how much it all adds up to when you include not just the uploads but also each individual page that exists in the case of multi-page strips!

I am curious because I want to know just how much of an iceberg the comic actually is compared to how long it seems to be based on the upload count! Because around 600~ pages you would assume you're at the halfway point but comics after that point are generally more inclined to featuring 2-3 pages per upload.

----------


## Rogar Demonblud

Using the table in hamishspence's post and some basic math, I get a total of 1442.5 online pages as of 1210.

----------


## hamishspence

*As of 1210*
*Book*
*# of Online Strips*
*# of Online Pages**
*Xtra Pages*
*Total Book Pages*

*DCF*
121
122.5
37.5
160

*NCftPB*
180
197
47
244

*W&XP*
183
242
46
288

*DStP*
188
226
46
272

*BRitF*
274
320
48
368

*UD*
243
309
43
352

*Book 7*
21
26
???
???

----------


## Rogar Demonblud

1211 = 1 page

45 pages short of On the Origin of PCs

85 pages short of Start of Darkness

133 pages short of Dungeon Crawlin' Fools

217 pages short of No Cure For The Paladin Blues

261 pages short of War & XPs

245 pages short of Don't Split the Party

341 pages short of Blood Runs in the Family

325 pages short of Utterly Dwarfed

----------


## Rogar Demonblud

1212 = 2 pages

43 pages short of On the Origin of PCs

83 pages short of Start of Darkness

131 pages short of Dungeon Crawlin' Fools

215 pages short of No Cure For The Paladin Blues

259 pages short of War & XPs

243 pages short of Don't Split the Party

339 pages short of Blood Runs in the Family

323 pages short of Utterly Dwarfed

----------


## Rogar Demonblud

1213 = 1 page

42 pages short of On the Origin of PCs

82 pages short of Start of Darkness

130 pages short of Dungeon Crawlin' Fools

214 pages short of No Cure For The Paladin Blues

258 pages short of War & XPs

242 pages short of Don't Split the Party

338 pages short of Blood Runs in the Family

322 pages short of Utterly Dwarfed

----------


## hamishspence

*As of 1213*
*Book*
*# of Online Strips*
*# of Online Pages**
*Xtra Pages*
*Total Book Pages*

*DCF*
121
122.5
37.5
160

*NCftPB*
180
197
47
244

*W&XP*
183
242
46
288

*DStP*
188
226
46
272

*BRitF*
274
320
48
368

*UD*
243
309
43
352

*Book 7*
24
30
???
???

----------


## Rogar Demonblud

1214 = 1 page

41 pages short of On the Origin of PCs

81 pages short of Start of Darkness

129 pages short of Dungeon Crawlin' Fools

213 pages short of No Cure For The Paladin Blues

257 pages short of War & XPs

241 pages short of Don't Split the Party

337 pages short of Blood Runs in the Family

321 pages short of Utterly Dwarfed

----------


## Gift Jeraff

Should a new thread be made so the OP could be up to date? Porthos has been inactive for over 2 and a half years.

----------


## Schroeswald

> Should a new thread be made so the OP could be up to date? Porthos has been inactive for over 2 and a half years.


Yeah that seems like a good idea (also I assume no vote would need to be made to make Rogar Demonblud curator because, obviously, he's been doing this for 2 and a half years and I quite frankly didn't realize he wasn't the curator until now).

----------


## Rogar Demonblud

Eh, who looks at the front page anyway. Besides, hamishspence nicely updates the table for us every few strips, so if you want the OP to have those he'd need to be elected. To quote Wrecan, I just like counting things.

----------


## hamishspence

> Eh, who looks at the front page anyway. Besides, hamishspence nicely updates the table for us every few strips, so if you want the OP to have those he'd need to be elected.


Or someone could just copy-paste mine. That's what I did when I started - copy pasted the whole thing,  extrapolated a new line, and put in the numbers.

*As of 1214*
*Book*
*# of Online Strips*
*# of Online Pages**
*Xtra Pages*
*Total Book Pages*

*DCF*
121
122.5
37.5
160

*NCftPB*
180
197
47
244

*W&XP*
183
242
46
288

*DStP*
188
226
46
272

*BRitF*
274
320
48
368

*UD*
243
309
43
352

*Book 7*
25
31
???
???

----------


## Rogar Demonblud

1215 = 1 page

40 pages short of On the Origin of PCs

80 pages short of Start of Darkness

128 pages short of Dungeon Crawlin' Fools

212 pages short of No Cure For The Paladin Blues

256 pages short of War & XPs

240 pages short of Don't Split the Party

336 pages short of Blood Runs in the Family

320 pages short of Utterly Dwarfed

----------


## hamishspence

*As of 1215*
*Book*
*# of Online Strips*
*# of Online Pages**
*Xtra Pages*
*Total Book Pages*

*DCF*
121
122.5
37.5
160

*NCftPB*
180
197
47
244

*W&XP*
183
242
46
288

*DStP*
188
226
46
272

*BRitF*
274
320
48
368

*UD*
243
309
43
352

*Book 7*
26
32
???
???

----------


## Squire Doodad

> Eh, who looks at the front page anyway. Besides, hamishspence nicely updates the table for us every few strips, so if you want the OP to have those he'd need to be elected. To quote Wrecan, I just like counting things.


Given how things are going, we probably won't have a new thread until the book is done...

----------


## Rogar Demonblud

1216 = 2 pages

38 pages short of On the Origin of PCs

78 pages short of Start of Darkness

126 pages short of Dungeon Crawlin' Fools

210 pages short of No Cure For The Paladin Blues

254 pages short of War & XPs

238 pages short of Don't Split the Party

334 pages short of Blood Runs in the Family

318 pages short of Utterly Dwarfed

----------


## Rogar Demonblud

1217 = 1 page

37 pages short of On the Origin of PCs

77 pages short of Start of Darkness

125 pages short of Dungeon Crawlin' Fools

209 pages short of No Cure For The Paladin Blues

253 pages short of War & XPs

237 pages short of Don't Split the Party

333 pages short of Blood Runs in the Family

317 pages short of Utterly Dwarfed

----------


## hamishspence

*As of 1217*
*Book*
*# of Online Strips*
*# of Online Pages**
*Xtra Pages*
*Total Book Pages*

*DCF*
121
122.5
37.5
160

*NCftPB*
180
197
47
244

*W&XP*
183
242
46
288

*DStP*
188
226
46
272

*BRitF*
274
320
48
368

*UD*
243
309
43
352

*Book 7*
28
35
???
???

----------


## Rogar Demonblud

1218 = 1.5 pages

35.5 pages short of On the Origin of PCs

75.5 pages short of Start of Darkness

123.5 pages short of Dungeon Crawlin' Fools

207.5 pages short of No Cure For The Paladin Blues

251.5 pages short of War & XPs

235.5 pages short of Don't Split the Party

331.5 pages short of Blood Runs in the Family

315.5 pages short of Utterly Dwarfed

----------


## Rogar Demonblud

1219 = 1 page

34.5 pages short of On the Origin of PCs

74.5 pages short of Start of Darkness

122.5 pages short of Dungeon Crawlin' Fools

206.5 pages short of No Cure For The Paladin Blues

250.5 pages short of War & XPs

234.5 pages short of Don't Split the Party

330.5 pages short of Blood Runs in the Family

314.5 pages short of Utterly Dwarfed

----------


## hamishspence

*As of 1219*
*Book*
*# of Online Strips*
*# of Online Pages**
*Xtra Pages*
*Total Book Pages*

*DCF*
121
122.5
37.5
160

*NCftPB*
180
197
47
244

*W&XP*
183
242
46
288

*DStP*
188
226
46
272

*BRitF*
274
320
48
368

*UD*
243
309
43
352

*Book 7*
30
37.5
???
???

----------


## Yxylu

I dont know if this is of any interest, but here is the counts of panels by book.

*As of 1220*
*Book*
*# of Online Panels*
*Extra Panels*
*Total Book Panels*

*DCF*
1,332
217
1,549

*NCftPB*
2,070
170
2,240

*W&XP*
2,596
192
2,788

*DStP*
2,558
256
2,814

*BRitF*
3,398
196
3,594

*UD*
3,083
169
3,252

*Book 7*
397
???
???



*Print Only Books and PDFs*
*Book*
*Story Panels*
*Extra Panels*
*Total Book Panels*

*OtOoPC*
725
6
731

*SoD*
1,034
5
1,039

*SS&DT*
1,033
11
1,044

*US*
120
1
121

*H&J*
280
1
281

*GDGU*
1,515
11
1,526



Good Deeps Gone Unpunished includes both Spoiler Alert and How the Paladin Got His Scar.

----------


## hamishspence

*As of 1220*
*Book*
*# of Online Strips*
*# of Online Pages**
*Xtra Pages*
*Total Book Pages*

*DCF*
121
122.5
37.5
160

*NCftPB*
180
197
47
244

*W&XP*
183
242
46
288

*DStP*
188
226
46
272

*BRitF*
274
320
48
368

*UD*
243
309
43
352

*Book 7*
31
38.5
???
???

----------


## Rogar Demonblud

1220 = 1 page

33.5 pages short of On the Origin of PCs

73.5 pages short of Start of Darkness

121.5 pages short of Dungeon Crawlin' Fools

205.5 pages short of No Cure For The Paladin Blues

249.5 pages short of War & XPs

233.5 pages short of Don't Split the Party

329.5 pages short of Blood Runs in the Family

313.5 pages short of Utterly Dwarfed

----------


## Yxylu

*As of 1221*
*Book*
*# of Online Panels*
*Extra Panels*
*Total Book Panels*

*DCF*
1,332
217
1,549

*NCftPB*
2,070
170
2,240

*W&XP*
2,596
192
2,788

*DStP*
2,558
256
2,814

*BRitF*
3,398
196
3,594

*UD*
3,083
169
3,252

*Book 7*
406
???
???



*Spoiler: Print Only Books and PDFs*
Show


*Book*
*Story Panels*
*Extra Panels*
*Total Book Panels*

*OtOoPC*
725
6
731

*SoD*
1,034
5
1,039

*SS&DT*
1,033
11
1,044

*US*
120
1
121

*H&J*
280
1
281

*GDGU*
1,515
11
1,526



Good Deeps Gone Unpunished includes both Spoiler Alert and How the Paladin Got His Scar.

----------


## hamishspence

*As of 1221*
*Book*
*# of Online Strips*
*# of Online Pages**
*Xtra Pages*
*Total Book Pages*

*DCF*
121
122.5
37.5
160

*NCftPB*
180
197
47
244

*W&XP*
183
242
46
288

*DStP*
188
226
46
272

*BRitF*
274
320
48
368

*UD*
243
309
43
352

*Book 7*
32
39.5
???
???

----------


## Rogar Demonblud

1221 = 1 page

32.5 pages short of On the Origin of PCs

72.5 pages short of Start of Darkness

120.5 pages short of Dungeon Crawlin' Fools

204.5 pages short of No Cure For The Paladin Blues

248.5 pages short of War & XPs

232.5 pages short of Don't Split the Party

328.5 pages short of Blood Runs in the Family

312.5 pages short of Utterly Dwarfed

----------


## Yxylu

*As of 1222*
*Book*
*# of Online Panels*
*Extra Panels*
*Total Book Panels*

*DCF*
1,332
217
1,549

*NCftPB*
2,070
170
2,240

*W&XP*
2,596
192
2,788

*DStP*
2,558
256
2,814

*BRitF*
3,398
196
3,594

*UD*
3,083
169
3,252

*Book 7*
423
???
???



*Spoiler: Print Only Books and PDFs*
Show


*Book*
*Story Panels*
*Extra Panels*
*Total Book Panels*

*OtOoPC*
725
6
731

*SoD*
1,034
5
1,039

*SS&DT*
1,033
11
1,044

*US*
120
1
121

*H&J*
280
1
281

*GDGU*
1,515
11
1,526



Good Deeps Gone Unpunished includes both Spoiler Alert and How the Paladin Got His Scar.

----------


## hamishspence

*As of 1222*
*Book*
*# of Online Strips*
*# of Online Pages**
*Xtra Pages*
*Total Book Pages*

*DCF*
121
122.5
37.5
160

*NCftPB*
180
197
47
244

*W&XP*
183
242
46
288

*DStP*
188
226
46
272

*BRitF*
274
320
48
368

*UD*
243
309
43
352

*Book 7*
33
41.5
???
???

----------


## Rogar Demonblud

1222 = 2 pages

30.5 pages short of On the Origin of PCs

70.5 pages short of Start of Darkness

118.5 pages short of Dungeon Crawlin' Fools

202.5 pages short of No Cure For The Paladin Blues

246.5 pages short of War & XPs

230.5 pages short of Don't Split the Party

326.5 pages short of Blood Runs in the Family

310.5 pages short of Utterly Dwarfed

----------


## hamishspence

*As of 1223*
*Book*
*# of Online Strips*
*# of Online Pages**
*Xtra Pages*
*Total Book Pages*

*DCF*
121
122.5
37.5
160

*NCftPB*
180
197
47
244

*W&XP*
183
242
46
288

*DStP*
188
226
46
272

*BRitF*
274
320
48
368

*UD*
243
309
43
352

*Book 7*
34
43.5
???
???

----------


## Rogar Demonblud

1223 = 2 pages

28.5 pages short of On the Origin of PCs

68.5 pages short of Start of Darkness

116.5 pages short of Dungeon Crawlin' Fools

200.5 pages short of No Cure For The Paladin Blues

244.5 pages short of War & XPs

228.5 pages short of Don't Split the Party

324.5 pages short of Blood Runs in the Family

308.5 pages short of Utterly Dwarfed

----------


## Yxylu

*As of 1224*
*Book*
*# of Online Panels*
*Extra Panels*
*Total Book Panels*

*DCF*
1,332
217
1,549

*NCftPB*
2,070
170
2,240

*W&XP*
2,596
192
2,788

*DStP*
2,558
256
2,814

*BRitF*
3,398
196
3,594

*UD*
3,083
169
3,252

*Book 7*
456
???
???



*Spoiler: Print Only Books and PDFs*
Show


*Book*
*Story Panels*
*Extra Panels*
*Total Book Panels*

*OtOoPC*
725
6
731

*SoD*
1,034
5
1,039

*SS&DT*
1,033
11
1,044

*US*
120
1
121

*H&J*
280
1
281

*GDGU*
1,515
11
1,526



Good Deeps Gone Unpunished includes both Spoiler Alert and How the Paladin Got His Scar.

----------


## hamishspence

*As of 1224*
*Book*
*# of Online Strips*
*# of Online Pages**
*Xtra Pages*
*Total Book Pages*

*DCF*
121
122.5
37.5
160

*NCftPB*
180
197
47
244

*W&XP*
183
242
46
288

*DStP*
188
226
46
272

*BRitF*
274
320
48
368

*UD*
243
309
43
352

*Book 7*
35
44.5
???
???

----------


## Rogar Demonblud

1224 = 1 page

27.5 pages short of On the Origin of PCs

67.5 pages short of Start of Darkness

115.5 pages short of Dungeon Crawlin' Fools

199.5 pages short of No Cure For The Paladin Blues

243.5 pages short of War & XPs

227.5 pages short of Don't Split the Party

323.5 pages short of Blood Runs in the Family

307.5 pages short of Utterly Dwarfed

----------


## hamishspence

*As of 1225*
*Book*
*# of Online Strips*
*# of Online Pages**
*Xtra Pages*
*Total Book Pages*

*DCF*
121
122.5
37.5
160

*NCftPB*
180
197
47
244

*W&XP*
183
242
46
288

*DStP*
188
226
46
272

*BRitF*
274
320
48
368

*UD*
243
309
43
352

*Book 7*
36
45.5
???
???

----------


## Yxylu

*As of 1225*
*Book*
*# of Online Panels*
*Extra Panels*
*Total Book Panels*

*DCF*
1,332
217
1,549

*NCftPB*
2,070
170
2,240

*W&XP*
2,596
192
2,788

*DStP*
2,558
256
2,814

*BRitF*
3,398
196
3,594

*UD*
3,083
169
3,252

*Book 7*
466
???
???



*Spoiler: Print Only Books and PDFs*
Show


*Book*
*Story Panels*
*Extra Panels*
*Total Book Panels*

*OtOoPC*
725
6
731

*SoD*
1,034
5
1,039

*SS&DT*
1,033
11
1,044

*US*
120
1
121

*H&J*
280
1
281

*GDGU*
1,515
11
1,526



Good Deeps Gone Unpunished includes both Spoiler Alert and How the Paladin Got His Scar.

----------


## Rogar Demonblud

1225 = 1 page

26.5 pages short of On the Origin of PCs

66.5 pages short of Start of Darkness

114.5 pages short of Dungeon Crawlin' Fools

198.5 pages short of No Cure For The Paladin Blues

242.5 pages short of War & XPs

226.5 pages short of Don't Split the Party

322.5 pages short of Blood Runs in the Family

306.5 pages short of Utterly Dwarfed

----------


## ella ventic

I'll bet this is the start of Round 3. Happy Round 3, everybody!


An estimate of the book so far:

pp. 1-8: If it follows the pattern of the last few, these are all the intros/recaps, etc.
pp. 9-10: Round One/commentary pages.
pp. 11-25: Strips 1190-1202. This needs to end on an even page, so add a bonus strip in here to take it to p. 26.
pp. 27-28: Round Two/commentary pages.
pp. 29-58: Strips 1203-1224. There's at least half a bonus page in here to complete #1218.
pp. 59-60: Round Three/commentary pages.

So by my reckoning, we'd be on page 61 of the book. That's the second-earliest Round 3 start in the books (_Blood Runs in the Family_ starts 4 pages earlier, on page 57). Of course, I have the minimal number of bonus strips so far at 1.5, but 3 or 4 would be more typical by this point. Even so, we're off to a cracking start!

----------


## hamishspence

*As of 1226*
*Book*
*# of Online Strips*
*# of Online Pages**
*Xtra Pages*
*Total Book Pages*

*DCF*
121
122.5
37.5
160

*NCftPB*
180
197
47
244

*W&XP*
183
242
46
288

*DStP*
188
226
46
272

*BRitF*
274
320
48
368

*UD*
243
309
43
352

*Book 7*
37
46.5
???
???

----------


## Yxylu

*As of 1226*
*Book*
*# of Online Panels*
*Extra Panels*
*Total Book Panels*

*DCF*
1,332
217
1,549

*NCftPB*
2,070
170
2,240

*W&XP*
2,596
192
2,788

*DStP*
2,558
256
2,814

*BRitF*
3,398
196
3,594

*UD*
3,083
169
3,252

*Book 7*
474
???
???



*Spoiler: Print Only Books and PDFs*
Show


*Book*
*Story Panels*
*Extra Panels*
*Total Book Panels*

*OtOoPC*
725
6
731

*SoD*
1,034
5
1,039

*SS&DT*
1,033
11
1,044

*US*
120
1
121

*H&J*
280
1
281

*GDGU*
1,515
11
1,526



Good Deeps Gone Unpunished includes both Spoiler Alert and How the Paladin Got His Scar.

----------


## Rogar Demonblud

1226 = 1 page

25.5 pages short of On the Origin of PCs

65.5 pages short of Start of Darkness

113.5 pages short of Dungeon Crawlin' Fools

197.5 pages short of No Cure For The Paladin Blues

241.5 pages short of War & XPs

225.5 pages short of Don't Split the Party

321.5 pages short of Blood Runs in the Family

305.5 pages short of Utterly Dwarfed

----------


## Yxylu

*As of 1227*
*Book*
*# of Online Panels*
*Extra Panels*
*Total Book Panels*

*DCF*
1,332
217
1,549

*NCftPB*
2,070
170
2,240

*W&XP*
2,596
192
2,788

*DStP*
2,558
256
2,814

*BRitF*
3,398
196
3,594

*UD*
3,083
169
3,252

*Book 7*
486
???
???



*Spoiler: Print Only Books and PDFs*
Show


*Book*
*Story Panels*
*Extra Panels*
*Total Book Panels*

*OtOoPC*
725
6
731

*SoD*
1,034
5
1,039

*SS&DT*
1,033
11
1,044

*US*
120
1
121

*H&J*
280
1
281

*GDGU*
1,515
11
1,526



Good Deeps Gone Unpunished includes both Spoiler Alert and How the Paladin Got His Scar.

----------


## Rogar Demonblud

1227 = 1 page

24.5 pages short of On the Origin of PCs

64.5 pages short of Start of Darkness

112.5 pages short of Dungeon Crawlin' Fools

196.5 pages short of No Cure For The Paladin Blues

240.5 pages short of War & XPs

224.5 pages short of Don't Split the Party

320.5 pages short of Blood Runs in the Family

304.5 pages short of Utterly Dwarfed

----------


## hamishspence

*As of 1227*
*Book*
*# of Online Strips*
*# of Online Pages**
*Xtra Pages*
*Total Book Pages*

*DCF*
121
122.5
37.5
160

*NCftPB*
180
197
47
244

*W&XP*
183
242
46
288

*DStP*
188
226
46
272

*BRitF*
274
320
48
368

*UD*
243
309
43
352

*Book 7*
38
47.5
???
???

----------


## hamishspence

*As of 1228*
*Book*
*# of Online Strips*
*# of Online Pages**
*Xtra Pages*
*Total Book Pages*

*DCF*
121
122.5
37.5
160

*NCftPB*
180
197
47
244

*W&XP*
183
242
46
288

*DStP*
188
226
46
272

*BRitF*
274
320
48
368

*UD*
243
309
43
352

*Book 7*
39
48.5
???
???

----------


## Yxylu

*As of 1228*
*Book*
*# of Online Panels*
*Extra Panels*
*Total Book Panels*

*DCF*
1,332
217
1,549

*NCftPB*
2,070
170
2,240

*W&XP*
2,596
192
2,788

*DStP*
2,558
256
2,814

*BRitF*
3,398
196
3,594

*UD*
3,083
169
3,252

*Book 7*
498
???
???



*Spoiler: Print Only Books and PDFs*
Show


*Book*
*Story Panels*
*Extra Panels*
*Total Book Panels*

*OtOoPC*
725
6
731

*SoD*
1,034
5
1,039

*SS&DT*
1,033
11
1,044

*US*
120
1
121

*H&J*
280
1
281

*GDGU*
1,515
11
1,526



Good Deeps Gone Unpunished includes both Spoiler Alert and How the Paladin Got His Scar.

----------


## Rogar Demonblud

1228 = 1 page

23.5 pages short of On the Origin of PCs

63.5 pages short of Start of Darkness

111.5 pages short of Dungeon Crawlin' Fools

195.5 pages short of No Cure For The Paladin Blues

219.5 pages short of War & XPs

223.5 pages short of Don't Split the Party

319.5 pages short of Blood Runs in the Family

303.5 pages short of Utterly Dwarfed

----------


## hamishspence

*As of 1229*
*Book*
*# of Online Strips*
*# of Online Pages**
*Xtra Pages*
*Total Book Pages*

*DCF*
121
122.5
37.5
160

*NCftPB*
180
197
47
244

*W&XP*
183
242
46
288

*DStP*
188
226
46
272

*BRitF*
274
320
48
368

*UD*
243
309
43
352

*Book 7*
40
49.5
???
???

----------


## Gift Jeraff

Wow, we're already 50 pages into the final book. Makes me sad even if this book ends up being 400+ pages.

----------


## hamishspence

*As of 1230*
*Book*
*# of Online Strips*
*# of Online Pages**
*Xtra Pages*
*Total Book Pages*

*DCF*
121
122.5
37.5
160

*NCftPB*
180
197
47
244

*W&XP*
183
242
46
288

*DStP*
188
226
46
272

*BRitF*
274
320
48
368

*UD*
243
309
43
352

*Book 7*
41
50.5
???
???

----------


## LordSith

which was the first book 7 page again? i did forget.

----------


## hamishspence

> which was the first book 7 page again? i did forget.


Strip 1190.

----------


## hamishspence

*As of 1231*
*Book*
*# of Online Strips*
*# of Online Pages**
*Xtra Pages*
*Total Book Pages*

*DCF*
121
122.5
37.5
160

*NCftPB*
180
197
47
244

*W&XP*
183
242
46
288

*DStP*
188
226
46
272

*BRitF*
274
320
48
368

*UD*
243
309
43
352

*Book 7*
42
51.5
???
???

----------


## Yxylu

*As of 1231*
*Book*
*# of Online Panels*
*Extra Panels*
*Total Book Panels*

*DCF*
1,332
217
1,549

*NCftPB*
2,070
170
2,240

*W&XP*
2,596
192
2,788

*DStP*
2,558
256
2,814

*BRitF*
3,398
196
3,594

*UD*
3,083
169
3,252

*Book 7*
530
???
???



*Spoiler: Print Only Books and PDFs*
Show


*Book*
*Story Panels*
*Extra Panels*
*Total Book Panels*

*OtOoPC*
725
6
731

*SoD*
1,034
5
1,039

*SS&DT*
1,033
11
1,044

*US*
120
1
121

*H&J*
280
1
281

*GDGU*
1,515
11
1,526



Good Deeps Gone Unpunished includes both Spoiler Alert and How the Paladin Got His Scar.

----------


## hamishspence

*As of 1232*
*Book*
*# of Online Strips*
*# of Online Pages**
*Xtra Pages*
*Total Book Pages*

*DCF*
121
122.5
37.5
160

*NCftPB*
180
197
47
244

*W&XP*
183
242
46
288

*DStP*
188
226
46
272

*BRitF*
274
320
48
368

*UD*
243
309
43
352

*Book 7*
43
53.5
???
???

----------


## Yxylu

*As of 1232*
*Book*
*# of Online Panels*
*Extra Panels*
*Total Book Panels*

*DCF*
1,332
217
1,549

*NCftPB*
2,070
170
2,240

*W&XP*
2,596
192
2,788

*DStP*
2,558
256
2,814

*BRitF*
3,398
196
3,594

*UD*
3,083
169
3,252

*Book 7*
546
???
???



*Spoiler: Print Only Books and PDFs*
Show


*Book*
*Story Panels*
*Extra Panels*
*Total Book Panels*

*OtOoPC*
725
6
731

*SoD*
1,034
5
1,039

*SS&DT*
1,033
11
1,044

*US*
120
1
121

*H&J*
280
1
281

*GDGU*
1,515
11
1,526



Good Deeps Gone Unpunished includes both Spoiler Alert and How the Paladin Got His Scar.

----------


## hamishspence

*As of 1233*
*Book*
*# of Online Strips*
*# of Online Pages**
*Xtra Pages*
*Total Book Pages*

*DCF*
121
122.5
37.5
160

*NCftPB*
180
197
47
244

*W&XP*
183
242
46
288

*DStP*
188
226
46
272

*BRitF*
274
320
48
368

*UD*
243
309
43
352

*Book 7*
44
54.5
???
???

----------


## Yxylu

*As of 1233*
*Book*
*# of Online Panels*
*Extra Panels*
*Total Book Panels*

*DCF*
1,332
217
1,549

*NCftPB*
2,070
170
2,240

*W&XP*
2,596
192
2,788

*DStP*
2,558
256
2,814

*BRitF*
3,398
196
3,594

*UD*
3,083
169
3,252

*Book 7*
558
???
???



*Spoiler: Print Only Books and PDFs*
Show


*Book*
*Story Panels*
*Extra Panels*
*Total Book Panels*

*OtOoPC*
725
6
731

*SoD*
1,034
5
1,039

*SS&DT*
1,033
11
1,044

*US*
120
1
121

*H&J*
280
1
281

*GDGU*
1,515
11
1,526



Good Deeds Gone Unpunished includes both Spoiler Alert and How the Paladin Got His Scar.

----------


## Squire Doodad

> *As of 1233*
> *Book*
> *# of Online Panels*
> *Extra Panels*
> *Total Book Panels*
> 
> *DCF*
> 1,332
> 217
> ...


So you know, you've been spelling it "Good Deeps Gone Unpunished" for the last handful of these.
It's obviously of little concern but I thought you'd want to know.

----------


## Yxylu

> So you know, you've been spelling it "Good Deeps Gone Unpunished" for the last handful of these.
> It's obviously of little concern but I thought you'd want to know.


Oy vey.  I just corrected the last one, and since I copy the last one to make the next one, all the rest going forward should be right.  Thanks for pointing that out.

----------


## hamishspence

*As of 1234*
*Book*
*# of Online Strips*
*# of Online Pages**
*Xtra Pages*
*Total Book Pages*

*DCF*
121
122.5
37.5
160

*NCftPB*
180
197
47
244

*W&XP*
183
242
46
288

*DStP*
188
226
46
272

*BRitF*
274
320
48
368

*UD*
243
309
43
352

*Book 7*
45
55.5
???
???

----------


## Yxylu

*As of 1235*
*Book*
*# of Online Panels*
*Extra Panels*
*Total Book Panels*

*DCF*
1,332
217
1,549

*NCftPB*
2,070
170
2,240

*W&XP*
2,596
192
2,788

*DStP*
2,558
256
2,814

*BRitF*
3,398
196
3,594

*UD*
3,083
169
3,252

*Book 7*
582
???
???



*Spoiler: Print Only Books and PDFs*
Show


*Book*
*Story Panels*
*Extra Panels*
*Total Book Panels*

*OtOoPC*
725
6
731

*SoD*
1,034
5
1,039

*SS&DT*
1,033
11
1,044

*US*
120
1
121

*H&J*
280
1
281

*GDGU*
1,515
11
1,526



Good Deeds Gone Unpunished includes both Spoiler Alert and How the Paladin Got His Scar.

----------


## hamishspence

*As of 1235*
*Book*
*# of Online Strips*
*# of Online Pages**
*Xtra Pages*
*Total Book Pages*

*DCF*
121
122.5
37.5
160

*NCftPB*
180
197
47
244

*W&XP*
183
242
46
288

*DStP*
188
226
46
272

*BRitF*
274
320
48
368

*UD*
243
309
43
352

*Book 7*
46
56.5
???
???

----------


## Yxylu

*As of 1236*
*Book*
*# of Online Panels*
*Extra Panels*
*Total Book Panels*

*DCF*
1,332
217
1,549

*NCftPB*
2,070
170
2,240

*W&XP*
2,596
192
2,788

*DStP*
2,558
256
2,814

*BRitF*
3,398
196
3,594

*UD*
3,083
169
3,252

*Book 7*
594
???
???



*Spoiler: Print Only Books and PDFs*
Show


*Book*
*Story Panels*
*Extra Panels*
*Total Book Panels*

*OtOoPC*
725
6
731

*SoD*
1,034
5
1,039

*SS&DT*
1,033
11
1,044

*US*
120
1
121

*H&J*
280
1
281

*GDGU*
1,515
11
1,526



Good Deeds Gone Unpunished includes both Spoiler Alert and How the Paladin Got His Scar.

----------


## hamishspence

*As of 1236*
*Book*
*# of Online Strips*
*# of Online Pages**
*Xtra Pages*
*Total Book Pages*

*DCF*
121
122.5
37.5
160

*NCftPB*
180
197
47
244

*W&XP*
183
242
46
288

*DStP*
188
226
46
272

*BRitF*
274
320
48
368

*UD*
243
309
43
352

*Book 7*
47
57.5
???
???

----------


## Yxylu

*As of 1237*
*Book*
*# of Online Panels*
*Extra Panels*
*Total Book Panels*

*DCF*
1,332
217
1,549

*NCftPB*
2,070
170
2,240

*W&XP*
2,596
192
2,788

*DStP*
2,558
256
2,814

*BRitF*
3,398
196
3,594

*UD*
3,083
169
3,252

*Book 7*
602
???
???



*Spoiler: Print Only Books and PDFs*
Show


*Book*
*Story Panels*
*Extra Panels*
*Total Book Panels*

*OtOoPC*
725
6
731

*SoD*
1,034
5
1,039

*SS&DT*
1,033
11
1,044

*US*
120
1
121

*Gygax*
56
0
56

*H&J*
280
1
281

*GDGU*
1,515
11
1,526



Good Deeds Gone Unpunished includes both Spoiler Alert and How the Paladin Got His Scar.

----------


## hamishspence

*As of 1237*
*Book*
*# of Online Strips*
*# of Online Pages**
*Xtra Pages*
*Total Book Pages*

*DCF*
121
122.5
37.5
160

*NCftPB*
180
197
47
244

*W&XP*
183
242
46
288

*DStP*
188
226
46
272

*BRitF*
274
320
48
368

*UD*
243
309
43
352

*Book 7*
48
58.5
???
???

----------


## hamishspence

*As of 1238*
*Book*
*# of Online Strips*
*# of Online Pages**
*Xtra Pages*
*Total Book Pages*

*DCF*
121
122.5
37.5
160

*NCftPB*
180
197
47
244

*W&XP*
183
242
46
288

*DStP*
188
226
46
272

*BRitF*
274
320
48
368

*UD*
243
309
43
352

*Book 7*
49
60.5
???
???

----------


## Yxylu

*As of 1238*
*Book*
*# of Online Panels*
*Extra Panels*
*Total Book Panels*

*DCF*
1,332
217
1,549

*NCftPB*
2,070
170
2,240

*W&XP*
2,596
192
2,788

*DStP*
2,558
256
2,814

*BRitF*
3,398
196
3,594

*UD*
3,083
169
3,252

*Book 7*
620
???
???



*Spoiler: Print Only Books and PDFs*
Show


*Book*
*Story Panels*
*Extra Panels*
*Total Book Panels*

*OtOoPC*
725
6
731

*SoD*
1,034
5
1,039

*SS&DT*
1,033
11
1,044

*US*
120
1
121

*Gygax*
56
0
56

*H&J*
280
1
281

*GDGU*
1,515
11
1,526



Good Deeds Gone Unpunished includes both Spoiler Alert and How the Paladin Got His Scar.

----------


## hamishspence

*As of 1239*
*Book*
*# of Online Strips*
*# of Online Pages**
*Xtra Pages*
*Total Book Pages*

*DCF*
121
122.5
37.5
160

*NCftPB*
180
197
47
244

*W&XP*
183
242
46
288

*DStP*
188
226
46
272

*BRitF*
274
320
48
368

*UD*
243
309
43
352

*Book 7*
50
61.5
???
???

----------


## Yxylu

*As of 1239*
*Book*
*# of Online Panels*
*Extra Panels*
*Total Book Panels*

*DCF*
1,332
217
1,549

*NCftPB*
2,070
170
2,240

*W&XP*
2,596
192
2,788

*DStP*
2,558
256
2,814

*BRitF*
3,398
196
3,594

*UD*
3,083
169
3,252

*Book 7*
633
???
???



*Spoiler: Print Only Books and PDFs*
Show


*Book*
*Story Panels*
*Extra Panels*
*Total Book Panels*

*OtOoPC*
725
6
731

*SoD*
1,034
5
1,039

*SS&DT*
1,033
11
1,044

*US*
120
1
121

*Gygax*
56
0
56

*H&J*
280
1
281

*GDGU*
1,515
11
1,526



Good Deeds Gone Unpunished includes both Spoiler Alert and How the Paladin Got His Scar.

----------


## hamishspence

*As of 1240*
*Book*
*# of Online Strips*
*# of Online Pages**
*Xtra Pages*
*Total Book Pages*

*DCF*
121
122.5
37.5
160

*NCftPB*
180
197
47
244

*W&XP*
183
242
46
288

*DStP*
188
226
46
272

*BRitF*
274
320
48
368

*UD*
243
309
43
352

*Book 7*
51
62.5
???
???

----------


## Yxylu

*As of 1240*
*Book*
*# of Online Panels*
*Extra Panels*
*Total Book Panels*

*DCF*
1,332
217
1,549

*NCftPB*
2,070
170
2,240

*W&XP*
2,596
192
2,788

*DStP*
2,558
256
2,814

*BRitF*
3,398
196
3,594

*UD*
3,083
169
3,252

*Book 7*
649
???
???



*Spoiler: Print Only Books and PDFs*
Show


*Book*
*Story Panels*
*Extra Panels*
*Total Book Panels*

*OtOoPC*
725
6
731

*SoD*
1,034
5
1,039

*SS&DT*
1,033
11
1,044

*US*
120
1
121

*Gygax*
56
0
56

*H&J*
280
1
281

*GDGU*
1,515
11
1,526



Good Deeds Gone Unpunished includes both Spoiler Alert and How the Paladin Got His Scar.

----------


## hamishspence

*As of 1241*
*Book*
*# of Online Strips*
*# of Online Pages**
*Xtra Pages*
*Total Book Pages*

*DCF*
121
122.5
37.5
160

*NCftPB*
180
197
47
244

*W&XP*
183
242
46
288

*DStP*
188
226
46
272

*BRitF*
274
320
48
368

*UD*
243
309
43
352

*Book 7*
52
64.5
???
???

----------


## Yxylu

*As of 1241*
*Book*
*# of Online Panels*
*Extra Panels*
*Total Book Panels*

*DCF*
1,332
217
1,549

*NCftPB*
2,070
170
2,240

*W&XP*
2,596
192
2,788

*DStP*
2,558
256
2,814

*BRitF*
3,398
196
3,594

*UD*
3,083
169
3,252

*Book 7*
667
???
???



*Spoiler: Print Only Books and PDFs*
Show


*Book*
*Story Panels*
*Extra Panels*
*Total Book Panels*

*OtOoPC*
725
6
731

*SoD*
1,034
5
1,039

*SS&DT*
1,033
11
1,044

*US*
120
1
121

*Gygax*
56
0
56

*H&J*
280
1
281

*GDGU*
1,515
11
1,526



Good Deeds Gone Unpunished includes both Spoiler Alert and How the Paladin Got His Scar.

----------


## hamishspence

*As of 1242*
*Book*
*# of Online Strips*
*# of Online Pages**
*Xtra Pages*
*Total Book Pages*

*DCF*
121
122.5
37.5
160

*NCftPB*
180
197
47
244

*W&XP*
183
242
46
288

*DStP*
188
226
46
272

*BRitF*
274
320
48
368

*UD*
243
309
43
352

*Book 7*
53
65.5
???
???

----------


## hamishspence

*As of 1243*
*Book*
*# of Online Strips*
*# of Online Pages**
*Xtra Pages*
*Total Book Pages*

*DCF*
121
122.5
37.5
160

*NCftPB*
180
197
47
244

*W&XP*
183
242
46
288

*DStP*
188
226
46
272

*BRitF*
274
320
48
368

*UD*
243
309
43
352

*Book 7*
54
66.5
???
???

----------


## hamishspence

*As of 1244*

Strip count

*Book*
*# of Online Strips*
*# of Online Pages**
*Xtra Pages*
*Total Book Pages*

*DCF*
121
122.5
37.5
160

*NCftPB*
180
197
47
244

*W&XP*
183
242
46
288

*DStP*
188
226
46
272

*BRitF*
274
320
48
368

*UD*
243
309
43
352

*Book 7*
55
67.5
???
???


*Print Only Books*
*Spoiler*
Show

*Book*
*Comic Pages*
*Chapters*
*Commentary***
*Other Xtras****
*Total Pages*

*OtOoPC*
66
n/a
2
4
72

*SoD*
107
n/a
2
3
112

*SS&DT*
97.5
4
5.175
5.325
112





*Other OOTS Comics Yet To Be Compiled (Kickstarter & Gygax Magazine)*
*Spoiler*
Show

*PDF*
*Comic Pages*
*Cover Page*
*Total Pages*

*US*
12
1
13

*H&J*
25
1
26

*SA*
16
1
17

*Gygax*
6
n/a
6






Panel count

*Book*
*# of Online Panels*
*Extra Panels*
*Total Book Panels*

*DCF*
1,332
217
1,549

*NCftPB*
2,070
170
2,240

*W&XP*
2,596
192
2,788

*DStP*
2,558
256
2,814

*BRitF*
3,398
196
3,594

*UD*
3,083
169
3,252

*Book 7*
704
???
???



*Spoiler: Print Only Books and PDFs*
Show


*Book*
*Story Panels*
*Extra Panels*
*Total Book Panels*

*OtOoPC*
725
6
731

*SoD*
1,034
5
1,039

*SS&DT*
1,033
11
1,044

*US*
120
1
121

*Gygax*
56
0
56

*H&J*
280
1
281

*GDGU*
1,515
11
1,526



Good Deeds Gone Unpunished includes both Spoiler Alert and How the Paladin Got His Scar.

----------


## hamishspence

*As of 1245*

Strip count

*Book*
*# of Online Strips*
*# of Online Pages**
*Xtra Pages*
*Total Book Pages*

*DCF*
121
122.5
37.5
160

*NCftPB*
180
197
47
244

*W&XP*
183
242
46
288

*DStP*
188
226
46
272

*BRitF*
274
320
48
368

*UD*
243
309
43
352

*Book 7*
56
68.5
???
???


*Print Only Books*
*Spoiler*
Show

*Book*
*Comic Pages*
*Chapters*
*Commentary***
*Other Xtras****
*Total Pages*

*OtOoPC*
66
n/a
2
4
72

*SoD*
107
n/a
2
3
112

*SS&DT*
97.5
4
5.175
5.325
112





*Other OOTS Comics Yet To Be Compiled (Kickstarter & Gygax Magazine)*
*Spoiler*
Show

*PDF*
*Comic Pages*
*Cover Page*
*Total Pages*

*US*
12
1
13

*H&J*
25
1
26

*SA*
16
1
17

*Gygax*
6
n/a
6






Panel count

*Book*
*# of Online Panels*
*Extra Panels*
*Total Book Panels*

*DCF*
1,332
217
1,549

*NCftPB*
2,070
170
2,240

*W&XP*
2,596
192
2,788

*DStP*
2,558
256
2,814

*BRitF*
3,398
196
3,594

*UD*
3,083
169
3,252

*Book 7*
715
???
???



*Spoiler: Print Only Books and PDFs*
Show


*Book*
*Story Panels*
*Extra Panels*
*Total Book Panels*

*OtOoPC*
725
6
731

*SoD*
1,034
5
1,039

*SS&DT*
1,033
11
1,044

*US*
120
1
121

*Gygax*
56
0
56

*H&J*
280
1
281

*GDGU*
1,515
11
1,526



Good Deeds Gone Unpunished includes both Spoiler Alert and How the Paladin Got His Scar.

----------


## hamishspence

*As of 1246*

Strip count

*Book*
*# of Online Strips*
*# of Online Pages**
*Xtra Pages*
*Total Book Pages*

*DCF*
121
122.5
37.5
160

*NCftPB*
180
197
47
244

*W&XP*
183
242
46
288

*DStP*
188
226
46
272

*BRitF*
274
320
48
368

*UD*
243
309
43
352

*Book 7*
57
69.5
???
???


*Print Only Books*
*Spoiler*
Show

*Book*
*Comic Pages*
*Chapters*
*Commentary***
*Other Xtras****
*Total Pages*

*OtOoPC*
66
n/a
2
4
72

*SoD*
107
n/a
2
3
112

*SS&DT*
97.5
4
5.175
5.325
112





*Other OOTS Comics Yet To Be Compiled (Kickstarter & Gygax Magazine)*
*Spoiler*
Show

*PDF*
*Comic Pages*
*Cover Page*
*Total Pages*

*US*
12
1
13

*H&J*
25
1
26

*SA*
16
1
17

*Gygax*
6
n/a
6






Panel count

*Book*
*# of Online Panels*
*Extra Panels*
*Total Book Panels*

*DCF*
1,332
217
1,549

*NCftPB*
2,070
170
2,240

*W&XP*
2,596
192
2,788

*DStP*
2,558
256
2,814

*BRitF*
3,398
196
3,594

*UD*
3,083
169
3,252

*Book 7*
726
???
???



*Spoiler: Print Only Books and PDFs*
Show


*Book*
*Story Panels*
*Extra Panels*
*Total Book Panels*

*OtOoPC*
725
6
731

*SoD*
1,034
5
1,039

*SS&DT*
1,033
11
1,044

*US*
120
1
121

*Gygax*
56
0
56

*H&J*
280
1
281

*GDGU*
1,515
11
1,526



Good Deeds Gone Unpunished includes both Spoiler Alert and How the Paladin Got His Scar.

----------


## hamishspence

*As of 1247*

Strip count

*Book*
*# of Online Strips*
*# of Online Pages**
*Xtra Pages*
*Total Book Pages*

*DCF*
121
122.5
37.5
160

*NCftPB*
180
197
47
244

*W&XP*
183
242
46
288

*DStP*
188
226
46
272

*BRitF*
274
320
48
368

*UD*
243
309
43
352

*Book 7*
58
70.5
???
???


*Print Only Books*
*Spoiler*
Show

*Book*
*Comic Pages*
*Chapters*
*Commentary***
*Other Xtras****
*Total Pages*

*OtOoPC*
66
n/a
2
4
72

*SoD*
107
n/a
2
3
112

*SS&DT*
97.5
4
5.175
5.325
112





*Other OOTS Comics Yet To Be Compiled (Kickstarter & Gygax Magazine)*
*Spoiler*
Show

*PDF*
*Comic Pages*
*Cover Page*
*Total Pages*

*US*
12
1
13

*H&J*
25
1
26

*SA*
16
1
17

*Gygax*
6
n/a
6






Panel count

*Book*
*# of Online Panels*
*Extra Panels*
*Total Book Panels*

*DCF*
1,332
217
1,549

*NCftPB*
2,070
170
2,240

*W&XP*
2,596
192
2,788

*DStP*
2,558
256
2,814

*BRitF*
3,398
196
3,594

*UD*
3,083
169
3,252

*Book 7*
738
???
???



*Spoiler: Print Only Books and PDFs*
Show


*Book*
*Story Panels*
*Extra Panels*
*Total Book Panels*

*OtOoPC*
725
6
731

*SoD*
1,034
5
1,039

*SS&DT*
1,033
11
1,044

*US*
120
1
121

*Gygax*
56
0
56

*H&J*
280
1
281

*GDGU*
1,515
11
1,526



Good Deeds Gone Unpunished includes both Spoiler Alert and How the Paladin Got His Scar.

----------


## hamishspence

*As of 1248*

Strip count

*Book*
*# of Online Strips*
*# of Online Pages**
*Xtra Pages*
*Total Book Pages*

*DCF*
121
122.5
37.5
160

*NCftPB*
180
197
47
244

*W&XP*
183
242
46
288

*DStP*
188
226
46
272

*BRitF*
274
320
48
368

*UD*
243
309
43
352

*Book 7*
59
71.5
???
???


*Print Only Books*
*Spoiler*
Show

*Book*
*Comic Pages*
*Chapters*
*Commentary***
*Other Xtras****
*Total Pages*

*OtOoPC*
66
n/a
2
4
72

*SoD*
107
n/a
2
3
112

*SS&DT*
97.5
4
5.175
5.325
112





*Other OOTS Comics Yet To Be Compiled (Kickstarter & Gygax Magazine)*
*Spoiler*
Show

*PDF*
*Comic Pages*
*Cover Page*
*Total Pages*

*US*
12
1
13

*H&J*
25
1
26

*SA*
16
1
17

*Gygax*
6
n/a
6






Panel count

*Book*
*# of Online Panels*
*Extra Panels*
*Total Book Panels*

*DCF*
1,332
217
1,549

*NCftPB*
2,070
170
2,240

*W&XP*
2,596
192
2,788

*DStP*
2,558
256
2,814

*BRitF*
3,398
196
3,594

*UD*
3,083
169
3,252

*Book 7*
751
???
???



*Spoiler: Print Only Books and PDFs*
Show


*Book*
*Story Panels*
*Extra Panels*
*Total Book Panels*

*OtOoPC*
725
6
731

*SoD*
1,034
5
1,039

*SS&DT*
1,033
11
1,044

*US*
120
1
121

*Gygax*
56
0
56

*H&J*
280
1
281

*GDGU*
1,515
11
1,526



Good Deeds Gone Unpunished includes both Spoiler Alert and How the Paladin Got His Scar.

----------


## hamishspence

*As of 1249*

Strip count

*Book*
*# of Online Strips*
*# of Online Pages**
*Xtra Pages*
*Total Book Pages*

*DCF*
121
122.5
37.5
160

*NCftPB*
180
197
47
244

*W&XP*
183
242
46
288

*DStP*
188
226
46
272

*BRitF*
274
320
48
368

*UD*
243
309
43
352

*Book 7*
60
72.5
???
???


*Print Only Books*
*Spoiler*
Show

*Book*
*Comic Pages*
*Chapters*
*Commentary***
*Other Xtras****
*Total Pages*

*OtOoPC*
66
n/a
2
4
72

*SoD*
107
n/a
2
3
112

*SS&DT*
97.5
4
5.175
5.325
112





*Other OOTS Comics Yet To Be Compiled (Kickstarter & Gygax Magazine)*
*Spoiler*
Show

*PDF*
*Comic Pages*
*Cover Page*
*Total Pages*

*US*
12
1
13

*H&J*
25
1
26

*SA*
16
1
17

*Gygax*
6
n/a
6






Panel count

*Book*
*# of Online Panels*
*Extra Panels*
*Total Book Panels*

*DCF*
1,332
217
1,549

*NCftPB*
2,070
170
2,240

*W&XP*
2,596
192
2,788

*DStP*
2,558
256
2,814

*BRitF*
3,398
196
3,594

*UD*
3,083
169
3,252

*Book 7*
763
???
???



*Spoiler: Print Only Books and PDFs*
Show


*Book*
*Story Panels*
*Extra Panels*
*Total Book Panels*

*OtOoPC*
725
6
731

*SoD*
1,034
5
1,039

*SS&DT*
1,033
11
1,044

*US*
120
1
121

*Gygax*
56
0
56

*H&J*
280
1
281

*GDGU*
1,515
11
1,526



Good Deeds Gone Unpunished includes both Spoiler Alert and How the Paladin Got His Scar.

----------


## hamishspence

*As of 1250*

Strip count

*Book*
*# of Online Strips*
*# of Online Pages**
*Xtra Pages*
*Total Book Pages*

*DCF*
121
122.5
37.5
160

*NCftPB*
180
197
47
244

*W&XP*
183
242
46
288

*DStP*
188
226
46
272

*BRitF*
274
320
48
368

*UD*
243
309
43
352

*Book 7*
61
74
???
???


*Print Only Books*
*Spoiler*
Show

*Book*
*Comic Pages*
*Chapters*
*Commentary***
*Other Xtras****
*Total Pages*

*OtOoPC*
66
n/a
2
4
72

*SoD*
107
n/a
2
3
112

*SS&DT*
97.5
4
5.175
5.325
112





*Other OOTS Comics Yet To Be Compiled (Kickstarter & Gygax Magazine)*
*Spoiler*
Show

*PDF*
*Comic Pages*
*Cover Page*
*Total Pages*

*US*
12
1
13

*H&J*
25
1
26

*SA*
16
1
17

*Gygax*
6
n/a
6






Panel count

*Book*
*# of Online Panels*
*Extra Panels*
*Total Book Panels*

*DCF*
1,332
217
1,549

*NCftPB*
2,070
170
2,240

*W&XP*
2,596
192
2,788

*DStP*
2,558
256
2,814

*BRitF*
3,398
196
3,594

*UD*
3,083
169
3,252

*Book 7*
779
???
???



*Spoiler: Print Only Books and PDFs*
Show


*Book*
*Story Panels*
*Extra Panels*
*Total Book Panels*

*OtOoPC*
725
6
731

*SoD*
1,034
5
1,039

*SS&DT*
1,033
11
1,044

*US*
120
1
121

*Gygax*
56
0
56

*H&J*
280
1
281

*GDGU*
1,515
11
1,526



Good Deeds Gone Unpunished includes both Spoiler Alert and How the Paladin Got His Scar.

----------


## hamishspence

*As of 1251*

Strip count

*Book*
*# of Online Strips*
*# of Online Pages**
*Xtra Pages*
*Total Book Pages*

*DCF*
121
122.5
37.5
160

*NCftPB*
180
197
47
244

*W&XP*
183
242
46
288

*DStP*
188
226
46
272

*BRitF*
274
320
48
368

*UD*
243
309
43
352

*Book 7*
61
75.5
???
???


*Print Only Books*
*Spoiler*
Show

*Book*
*Comic Pages*
*Chapters*
*Commentary***
*Other Xtras****
*Total Pages*

*OtOoPC*
66
n/a
2
4
72

*SoD*
107
n/a
2
3
112

*SS&DT*
97.5
4
5.175
5.325
112





*Other OOTS Comics Yet To Be Compiled (Kickstarter & Gygax Magazine)*
*Spoiler*
Show

*PDF*
*Comic Pages*
*Cover Page*
*Total Pages*

*US*
12
1
13

*H&J*
25
1
26

*SA*
16
1
17

*Gygax*
6
n/a
6






Panel count

*Book*
*# of Online Panels*
*Extra Panels*
*Total Book Panels*

*DCF*
1,332
217
1,549

*NCftPB*
2,070
170
2,240

*W&XP*
2,596
192
2,788

*DStP*
2,558
256
2,814

*BRitF*
3,398
196
3,594

*UD*
3,083
169
3,252

*Book 7*
795
???
???



*Spoiler: Print Only Books and PDFs*
Show


*Book*
*Story Panels*
*Extra Panels*
*Total Book Panels*

*OtOoPC*
725
6
731

*SoD*
1,034
5
1,039

*SS&DT*
1,033
11
1,044

*US*
120
1
121

*Gygax*
56
0
56

*H&J*
280
1
281

*GDGU*
1,515
11
1,526



Good Deeds Gone Unpunished includes both Spoiler Alert and How the Paladin Got His Scar.

----------


## hamishspence

*As of 1252*

Strip count

*Book*
*# of Online Strips*
*# of Online Pages**
*Xtra Pages*
*Total Book Pages*

*DCF*
121
122.5
37.5
160

*NCftPB*
180
197
47
244

*W&XP*
183
242
46
288

*DStP*
188
226
46
272

*BRitF*
274
320
48
368

*UD*
243
309
43
352

*Book 7*
62
76.5
???
???


*Print Only Books*
*Spoiler*
Show

*Book*
*Comic Pages*
*Chapters*
*Commentary***
*Other Xtras****
*Total Pages*

*OtOoPC*
66
n/a
2
4
72

*SoD*
107
n/a
2
3
112

*SS&DT*
97.5
4
5.175
5.325
112





*Other OOTS Comics Yet To Be Compiled (Kickstarter & Gygax Magazine)*
*Spoiler*
Show

*PDF*
*Comic Pages*
*Cover Page*
*Total Pages*

*US*
12
1
13

*H&J*
25
1
26

*SA*
16
1
17

*Gygax*
6
n/a
6






Panel count

*Book*
*# of Online Panels*
*Extra Panels*
*Total Book Panels*

*DCF*
1,332
217
1,549

*NCftPB*
2,070
170
2,240

*W&XP*
2,596
192
2,788

*DStP*
2,558
256
2,814

*BRitF*
3,398
196
3,594

*UD*
3,083
169
3,252

*Book 7*
805
???
???



*Spoiler: Print Only Books and PDFs*
Show


*Book*
*Story Panels*
*Extra Panels*
*Total Book Panels*

*OtOoPC*
725
6
731

*SoD*
1,034
5
1,039

*SS&DT*
1,033
11
1,044

*US*
120
1
121

*Gygax*
56
0
56

*H&J*
280
1
281

*GDGU*
1,515
11
1,526



Good Deeds Gone Unpunished includes both Spoiler Alert and How the Paladin Got His Scar.

----------


## hamishspence

*As of 1253*

Strip count

*Book*
*# of Online Strips*
*# of Online Pages**
*Xtra Pages*
*Total Book Pages*

*DCF*
121
122.5
37.5
160

*NCftPB*
180
197
47
244

*W&XP*
183
242
46
288

*DStP*
188
226
46
272

*BRitF*
274
320
48
368

*UD*
243
309
43
352

*Book 7*
63
77.5
???
???


*Print Only Books*
*Spoiler*
Show

*Book*
*Comic Pages*
*Chapters*
*Commentary***
*Other Xtras****
*Total Pages*

*OtOoPC*
66
n/a
2
4
72

*SoD*
107
n/a
2
3
112

*SS&DT*
97.5
4
5.175
5.325
112





*Other OOTS Comics Yet To Be Compiled (Kickstarter & Gygax Magazine)*
*Spoiler*
Show

*PDF*
*Comic Pages*
*Cover Page*
*Total Pages*

*US*
12
1
13

*H&J*
25
1
26

*SA*
16
1
17

*Gygax*
6
n/a
6






Panel count

*Book*
*# of Online Panels*
*Extra Panels*
*Total Book Panels*

*DCF*
1,332
217
1,549

*NCftPB*
2,070
170
2,240

*W&XP*
2,596
192
2,788

*DStP*
2,558
256
2,814

*BRitF*
3,398
196
3,594

*UD*
3,083
169
3,252

*Book 7*
817
???
???



*Spoiler: Print Only Books and PDFs*
Show


*Book*
*Story Panels*
*Extra Panels*
*Total Book Panels*

*OtOoPC*
725
6
731

*SoD*
1,034
5
1,039

*SS&DT*
1,033
11
1,044

*US*
120
1
121

*Gygax*
56
0
56

*H&J*
280
1
281

*GDGU*
1,515
11
1,526



Good Deeds Gone Unpunished includes both Spoiler Alert and How the Paladin Got His Scar.

----------


## hamishspence

*As of 1254*

Strip count

*Book*
*# of Online Strips*
*# of Online Pages**
*Xtra Pages*
*Total Book Pages*

*DCF*
121
122.5
37.5
160

*NCftPB*
180
197
47
244

*W&XP*
183
242
46
288

*DStP*
188
226
46
272

*BRitF*
274
320
48
368

*UD*
243
309
43
352

*Book 7*
64
78.5
???
???


*Print Only Books*
*Spoiler*
Show

*Book*
*Comic Pages*
*Chapters*
*Commentary***
*Other Xtras****
*Total Pages*

*OtOoPC*
66
n/a
2
4
72

*SoD*
107
n/a
2
3
112

*SS&DT*
97.5
4
5.175
5.325
112





*Other OOTS Comics Yet To Be Compiled (Kickstarter & Gygax Magazine)*
*Spoiler*
Show

*PDF*
*Comic Pages*
*Cover Page*
*Total Pages*

*US*
12
1
13

*H&J*
25
1
26

*SA*
16
1
17

*Gygax*
6
n/a
6






Panel count

*Book*
*# of Online Panels*
*Extra Panels*
*Total Book Panels*

*DCF*
1,332
217
1,549

*NCftPB*
2,070
170
2,240

*W&XP*
2,596
192
2,788

*DStP*
2,558
256
2,814

*BRitF*
3,398
196
3,594

*UD*
3,083
169
3,252

*Book 7*
828
???
???



*Spoiler: Print Only Books and PDFs*
Show


*Book*
*Story Panels*
*Extra Panels*
*Total Book Panels*

*OtOoPC*
725
6
731

*SoD*
1,034
5
1,039

*SS&DT*
1,033
11
1,044

*US*
120
1
121

*Gygax*
56
0
56

*H&J*
280
1
281

*GDGU*
1,515
11
1,526



Good Deeds Gone Unpunished includes both Spoiler Alert and How the Paladin Got His Scar.

----------


## hamishspence

*As of 1255*

Strip count

*Book*
*# of Online Strips*
*# of Online Pages**
*Xtra Pages*
*Total Book Pages*

*DCF*
121
122.5
37.5
160

*NCftPB*
180
197
47
244

*W&XP*
183
242
46
288

*DStP*
188
226
46
272

*BRitF*
274
320
48
368

*UD*
243
309
43
352

*Book 7*
65
79.5
???
???


*Print Only Books*
*Spoiler*
Show

*Book*
*Comic Pages*
*Chapters*
*Commentary***
*Other Xtras****
*Total Pages*

*OtOoPC*
66
n/a
2
4
72

*SoD*
107
n/a
2
3
112

*SS&DT*
97.5
4
5.175
5.325
112





*Other OOTS Comics Yet To Be Compiled (Kickstarter & Gygax Magazine)*
*Spoiler*
Show

*PDF*
*Comic Pages*
*Cover Page*
*Total Pages*

*US*
12
1
13

*H&J*
25
1
26

*SA*
16
1
17

*Gygax*
6
n/a
6






Panel count

*Book*
*# of Online Panels*
*Extra Panels*
*Total Book Panels*

*DCF*
1,332
217
1,549

*NCftPB*
2,070
170
2,240

*W&XP*
2,596
192
2,788

*DStP*
2,558
256
2,814

*BRitF*
3,398
196
3,594

*UD*
3,083
169
3,252

*Book 7*
839
???
???



*Spoiler: Print Only Books and PDFs*
Show


*Book*
*Story Panels*
*Extra Panels*
*Total Book Panels*

*OtOoPC*
725
6
731

*SoD*
1,034
5
1,039

*SS&DT*
1,033
11
1,044

*US*
120
1
121

*Gygax*
56
0
56

*H&J*
280
1
281

*GDGU*
1,515
11
1,526



Good Deeds Gone Unpunished includes both Spoiler Alert and How the Paladin Got His Scar.

----------


## hamishspence

*As of 1256*

Strip count

*Book*
*# of Online Strips*
*# of Online Pages**
*Xtra Pages*
*Total Book Pages*

*DCF*
121
122.5
37.5
160

*NCftPB*
180
197
47
244

*W&XP*
183
242
46
288

*DStP*
188
226
46
272

*BRitF*
274
320
48
368

*UD*
243
309
43
352

*Book 7*
66
81.5
???
???


*Print Only Books*
*Spoiler*
Show

*Book*
*Comic Pages*
*Chapters*
*Commentary***
*Other Xtras****
*Total Pages*

*OtOoPC*
66
n/a
2
4
72

*SoD*
107
n/a
2
3
112

*SS&DT*
97.5
4
5.175
5.325
112





*Other OOTS Comics Yet To Be Compiled (Kickstarter & Gygax Magazine)*
*Spoiler*
Show

*PDF*
*Comic Pages*
*Cover Page*
*Total Pages*

*US*
12
1
13

*H&J*
25
1
26

*SA*
16
1
17

*Gygax*
6
n/a
6






Panel count

*Book*
*# of Online Panels*
*Extra Panels*
*Total Book Panels*

*DCF*
1,332
217
1,549

*NCftPB*
2,070
170
2,240

*W&XP*
2,596
192
2,788

*DStP*
2,558
256
2,814

*BRitF*
3,398
196
3,594

*UD*
3,083
169
3,252

*Book 7*
861
???
???



*Spoiler: Print Only Books and PDFs*
Show


*Book*
*Story Panels*
*Extra Panels*
*Total Book Panels*

*OtOoPC*
725
6
731

*SoD*
1,034
5
1,039

*SS&DT*
1,033
11
1,044

*US*
120
1
121

*Gygax*
56
0
56

*H&J*
280
1
281

*GDGU*
1,515
11
1,526



Good Deeds Gone Unpunished includes both Spoiler Alert and How the Paladin Got His Scar.

----------


## hamishspence

*As of 1257*

Strip count

*Book*
*# of Online Strips*
*# of Online Pages**
*Xtra Pages*
*Total Book Pages*

*DCF*
121
122.5
37.5
160

*NCftPB*
180
197
47
244

*W&XP*
183
242
46
288

*DStP*
188
226
46
272

*BRitF*
274
320
48
368

*UD*
243
309
43
352

*Book 7*
67
82.5
???
???


*Print Only Books*
*Spoiler*
Show

*Book*
*Comic Pages*
*Chapters*
*Commentary***
*Other Xtras****
*Total Pages*

*OtOoPC*
66
n/a
2
4
72

*SoD*
107
n/a
2
3
112

*SS&DT*
97.5
4
5.175
5.325
112





*Other OOTS Comics Yet To Be Compiled (Kickstarter & Gygax Magazine)*
*Spoiler*
Show

*PDF*
*Comic Pages*
*Cover Page*
*Total Pages*

*US*
12
1
13

*H&J*
25
1
26

*SA*
16
1
17

*Gygax*
6
n/a
6






Panel count

*Book*
*# of Online Panels*
*Extra Panels*
*Total Book Panels*

*DCF*
1,332
217
1,549

*NCftPB*
2,070
170
2,240

*W&XP*
2,596
192
2,788

*DStP*
2,558
256
2,814

*BRitF*
3,398
196
3,594

*UD*
3,083
169
3,252

*Book 7*
873
???
???



*Spoiler: Print Only Books and PDFs*
Show


*Book*
*Story Panels*
*Extra Panels*
*Total Book Panels*

*OtOoPC*
725
6
731

*SoD*
1,034
5
1,039

*SS&DT*
1,033
11
1,044

*US*
120
1
121

*Gygax*
56
0
56

*H&J*
280
1
281

*GDGU*
1,515
11
1,526



Good Deeds Gone Unpunished includes both Spoiler Alert and How the Paladin Got His Scar.

----------


## hamishspence

*As of 1258*

Strip count

*Book*
*# of Online Strips*
*# of Online Pages**
*Xtra Pages*
*Total Book Pages*

*DCF*
121
122.5
37.5
160

*NCftPB*
180
197
47
244

*W&XP*
183
242
46
288

*DStP*
188
226
46
272

*BRitF*
274
320
48
368

*UD*
243
309
43
352

*Book 7*
68
83.5
???
???


*Print Only Books*
*Spoiler*
Show

*Book*
*Comic Pages*
*Chapters*
*Commentary***
*Other Xtras****
*Total Pages*

*OtOoPC*
66
n/a
2
4
72

*SoD*
107
n/a
2
3
112

*SS&DT*
97.5
4
5.175
5.325
112





*Other OOTS Comics Yet To Be Compiled (Kickstarter & Gygax Magazine)*
*Spoiler*
Show

*PDF*
*Comic Pages*
*Cover Page*
*Total Pages*

*US*
12
1
13

*H&J*
25
1
26

*SA*
16
1
17

*Gygax*
6
n/a
6






Panel count

*Book*
*# of Online Panels*
*Extra Panels*
*Total Book Panels*

*DCF*
1,332
217
1,549

*NCftPB*
2,070
170
2,240

*W&XP*
2,596
192
2,788

*DStP*
2,558
256
2,814

*BRitF*
3,398
196
3,594

*UD*
3,083
169
3,252

*Book 7*
885
???
???



*Spoiler: Print Only Books and PDFs*
Show


*Book*
*Story Panels*
*Extra Panels*
*Total Book Panels*

*OtOoPC*
725
6
731

*SoD*
1,034
5
1,039

*SS&DT*
1,033
11
1,044

*US*
120
1
121

*Gygax*
56
0
56

*H&J*
280
1
281

*GDGU*
1,515
11
1,526



Good Deeds Gone Unpunished includes both Spoiler Alert and How the Paladin Got His Scar.

----------


## hamishspence

*As of 1259*

Strip count

*Book*
*# of Online Strips*
*# of Online Pages**
*Xtra Pages*
*Total Book Pages*

*DCF*
121
122.5
37.5
160

*NCftPB*
180
197
47
244

*W&XP*
183
242
46
288

*DStP*
188
226
46
272

*BRitF*
274
320
48
368

*UD*
243
309
43
352

*Book 7*
69
84.5
???
???


*Print Only Books*
*Spoiler*
Show

*Book*
*Comic Pages*
*Chapters*
*Commentary***
*Other Xtras****
*Total Pages*

*OtOoPC*
66
n/a
2
4
72

*SoD*
107
n/a
2
3
112

*SS&DT*
97.5
4
5.175
5.325
112





*Other OOTS Comics Yet To Be Compiled (Kickstarter & Gygax Magazine)*
*Spoiler*
Show

*PDF*
*Comic Pages*
*Cover Page*
*Total Pages*

*US*
12
1
13

*H&J*
25
1
26

*SA*
16
1
17

*Gygax*
6
n/a
6






Panel count

*Book*
*# of Online Panels*
*Extra Panels*
*Total Book Panels*

*DCF*
1,332
217
1,549

*NCftPB*
2,070
170
2,240

*W&XP*
2,596
192
2,788

*DStP*
2,558
256
2,814

*BRitF*
3,398
196
3,594

*UD*
3,083
169
3,252

*Book 7*
896
???
???



*Spoiler: Print Only Books and PDFs*
Show


*Book*
*Story Panels*
*Extra Panels*
*Total Book Panels*

*OtOoPC*
725
6
731

*SoD*
1,034
5
1,039

*SS&DT*
1,033
11
1,044

*US*
120
1
121

*Gygax*
56
0
56

*H&J*
280
1
281

*GDGU*
1,515
11
1,526



Good Deeds Gone Unpunished includes both Spoiler Alert and How the Paladin Got His Scar.

----------


## hamishspence

*As of 1260*

Strip count

*Book*
*# of Online Strips*
*# of Online Pages**
*Xtra Pages*
*Total Book Pages*

*DCF*
121
122.5
37.5
160

*NCftPB*
180
197
47
244

*W&XP*
183
242
46
288

*DStP*
188
226
46
272

*BRitF*
274
320
48
368

*UD*
243
309
43
352

*Book 7*
70
85.5
???
???


*Print Only Books*
*Spoiler*
Show

*Book*
*Comic Pages*
*Chapters*
*Commentary***
*Other Xtras****
*Total Pages*

*OtOoPC*
66
n/a
2
4
72

*SoD*
107
n/a
2
3
112

*SS&DT*
97.5
4
5.175
5.325
112





*Other OOTS Comics Yet To Be Compiled (Kickstarter & Gygax Magazine)*
*Spoiler*
Show

*PDF*
*Comic Pages*
*Cover Page*
*Total Pages*

*US*
12
1
13

*H&J*
25
1
26

*SA*
16
1
17

*Gygax*
6
n/a
6






Panel count

*Book*
*# of Online Panels*
*Extra Panels*
*Total Book Panels*

*DCF*
1,332
217
1,549

*NCftPB*
2,070
170
2,240

*W&XP*
2,596
192
2,788

*DStP*
2,558
256
2,814

*BRitF*
3,398
196
3,594

*UD*
3,083
169
3,252

*Book 7*
907
???
???



*Spoiler: Print Only Books and PDFs*
Show


*Book*
*Story Panels*
*Extra Panels*
*Total Book Panels*

*OtOoPC*
725
6
731

*SoD*
1,034
5
1,039

*SS&DT*
1,033
11
1,044

*US*
120
1
121

*Gygax*
56
0
56

*H&J*
280
1
281

*GDGU*
1,515
11
1,526



Good Deeds Gone Unpunished includes both Spoiler Alert and How the Paladin Got His Scar.

----------


## hamishspence

*As of 1261*

Strip count

*Book*
*# of Online Strips*
*# of Online Pages**
*Xtra Pages*
*Total Book Pages*

*DCF*
121
122.5
37.5
160

*NCftPB*
180
197
47
244

*W&XP*
183
242
46
288

*DStP*
188
226
46
272

*BRitF*
274
320
48
368

*UD*
243
309
43
352

*Book 7*
71
86.5
???
???


*Print Only Books*
*Spoiler*
Show

*Book*
*Comic Pages*
*Chapters*
*Commentary***
*Other Xtras****
*Total Pages*

*OtOoPC*
66
n/a
2
4
72

*SoD*
107
n/a
2
3
112

*SS&DT*
97.5
4
5.175
5.325
112





*Other OOTS Comics Yet To Be Compiled (Kickstarter & Gygax Magazine)*
*Spoiler*
Show

*PDF*
*Comic Pages*
*Cover Page*
*Total Pages*

*US*
12
1
13

*H&J*
25
1
26

*SA*
16
1
17

*Gygax*
6
n/a
6






Panel count

*Book*
*# of Online Panels*
*Extra Panels*
*Total Book Panels*

*DCF*
1,332
217
1,549

*NCftPB*
2,070
170
2,240

*W&XP*
2,596
192
2,788

*DStP*
2,558
256
2,814

*BRitF*
3,398
196
3,594

*UD*
3,083
169
3,252

*Book 7*
915
???
???



*Spoiler: Print Only Books and PDFs*
Show


*Book*
*Story Panels*
*Extra Panels*
*Total Book Panels*

*OtOoPC*
725
6
731

*SoD*
1,034
5
1,039

*SS&DT*
1,033
11
1,044

*US*
120
1
121

*Gygax*
56
0
56

*H&J*
280
1
281

*GDGU*
1,515
11
1,526



Good Deeds Gone Unpunished includes both Spoiler Alert and How the Paladin Got His Scar.

----------


## hamishspence

*As of 1262*

Strip count

*Book*
*# of Online Strips*
*# of Online Pages**
*Xtra Pages*
*Total Book Pages*

*DCF*
121
122.5
37.5
160

*NCftPB*
180
197
47
244

*W&XP*
183
242
46
288

*DStP*
188
226
46
272

*BRitF*
274
320
48
368

*UD*
243
309
43
352

*Book 7*
72
87.5
???
???


*Print Only Books*
*Spoiler*
Show

*Book*
*Comic Pages*
*Chapters*
*Commentary***
*Other Xtras****
*Total Pages*

*OtOoPC*
66
n/a
2
4
72

*SoD*
107
n/a
2
3
112

*SS&DT*
97.5
4
5.175
5.325
112





*Other OOTS Comics Yet To Be Compiled (Kickstarter & Gygax Magazine)*
*Spoiler*
Show

*PDF*
*Comic Pages*
*Cover Page*
*Total Pages*

*US*
12
1
13

*H&J*
25
1
26

*SA*
16
1
17

*Gygax*
6
n/a
6






Panel count

*Book*
*# of Online Panels*
*Extra Panels*
*Total Book Panels*

*DCF*
1,332
217
1,549

*NCftPB*
2,070
170
2,240

*W&XP*
2,596
192
2,788

*DStP*
2,558
256
2,814

*BRitF*
3,398
196
3,594

*UD*
3,083
169
3,252

*Book 7*
927
???
???



*Spoiler: Print Only Books and PDFs*
Show


*Book*
*Story Panels*
*Extra Panels*
*Total Book Panels*

*OtOoPC*
725
6
731

*SoD*
1,034
5
1,039

*SS&DT*
1,033
11
1,044

*US*
120
1
121

*Gygax*
56
0
56

*H&J*
280
1
281

*GDGU*
1,515
11
1,526



Good Deeds Gone Unpunished includes both Spoiler Alert and How the Paladin Got His Scar.

----------


## hamishspence

*As of 1263*

Strip count

*Book*
*# of Online Strips*
*# of Online Pages**
*Xtra Pages*
*Total Book Pages*

*DCF*
121
122.5
37.5
160

*NCftPB*
180
197
47
244

*W&XP*
183
242
46
288

*DStP*
188
226
46
272

*BRitF*
274
320
48
368

*UD*
243
309
43
352

*Book 7*
73
88.5
???
???


*Print Only Books*
*Spoiler*
Show

*Book*
*Comic Pages*
*Chapters*
*Commentary***
*Other Xtras****
*Total Pages*

*OtOoPC*
66
n/a
2
4
72

*SoD*
107
n/a
2
3
112

*SS&DT*
97.5
4
5.175
5.325
112





*Other OOTS Comics Yet To Be Compiled (Kickstarter & Gygax Magazine)*
*Spoiler*
Show

*PDF*
*Comic Pages*
*Cover Page*
*Total Pages*

*US*
12
1
13

*H&J*
25
1
26

*SA*
16
1
17

*Gygax*
6
n/a
6






Panel count

*Book*
*# of Online Panels*
*Extra Panels*
*Total Book Panels*

*DCF*
1,332
217
1,549

*NCftPB*
2,070
170
2,240

*W&XP*
2,596
192
2,788

*DStP*
2,558
256
2,814

*BRitF*
3,398
196
3,594

*UD*
3,083
169
3,252

*Book 7*
940
???
???



*Spoiler: Print Only Books and PDFs*
Show


*Book*
*Story Panels*
*Extra Panels*
*Total Book Panels*

*OtOoPC*
725
6
731

*SoD*
1,034
5
1,039

*SS&DT*
1,033
11
1,044

*US*
120
1
121

*Gygax*
56
0
56

*H&J*
280
1
281

*GDGU*
1,515
11
1,526



Good Deeds Gone Unpunished includes both Spoiler Alert and How the Paladin Got His Scar.

----------


## hamishspence

*As of 1264*

Strip count

*Book*
*# of Online Strips*
*# of Online Pages**
*Xtra Pages*
*Total Book Pages*

*DCF*
121
122.5
37.5
160

*NCftPB*
180
197
47
244

*W&XP*
183
242
46
288

*DStP*
188
226
46
272

*BRitF*
274
320
48
368

*UD*
243
309
43
352

*Book 7*
74
89.5
???
???


*Print Only Books*
*Spoiler*
Show

*Book*
*Comic Pages*
*Chapters*
*Commentary***
*Other Xtras****
*Total Pages*

*OtOoPC*
66
n/a
2
4
72

*SoD*
107
n/a
2
3
112

*SS&DT*
97.5
4
5.175
5.325
112





*Other OOTS Comics Yet To Be Compiled (Kickstarter & Gygax Magazine)*
*Spoiler*
Show

*PDF*
*Comic Pages*
*Cover Page*
*Total Pages*

*US*
12
1
13

*H&J*
25
1
26

*SA*
16
1
17

*Gygax*
6
n/a
6






Panel count

*Book*
*# of Online Panels*
*Extra Panels*
*Total Book Panels*

*DCF*
1,332
217
1,549

*NCftPB*
2,070
170
2,240

*W&XP*
2,596
192
2,788

*DStP*
2,558
256
2,814

*BRitF*
3,398
196
3,594

*UD*
3,083
169
3,252

*Book 7*
948
???
???



*Spoiler: Print Only Books and PDFs*
Show


*Book*
*Story Panels*
*Extra Panels*
*Total Book Panels*

*OtOoPC*
725
6
731

*SoD*
1,034
5
1,039

*SS&DT*
1,033
11
1,044

*US*
120
1
121

*Gygax*
56
0
56

*H&J*
280
1
281

*GDGU*
1,515
11
1,526



Good Deeds Gone Unpunished includes both Spoiler Alert and How the Paladin Got His Scar.

----------


## hamishspence

*As of 1265*

Strip count

*Book*
*# of Online Strips*
*# of Online Pages**
*Xtra Pages*
*Total Book Pages*

*DCF*
121
122.5
37.5
160

*NCftPB*
180
197
47
244

*W&XP*
183
242
46
288

*DStP*
188
226
46
272

*BRitF*
274
320
48
368

*UD*
243
309
43
352

*Book 7*
75
90.5
???
???


*Print Only Books*
*Spoiler*
Show

*Book*
*Comic Pages*
*Chapters*
*Commentary***
*Other Xtras****
*Total Pages*

*OtOoPC*
66
n/a
2
4
72

*SoD*
107
n/a
2
3
112

*SS&DT*
97.5
4
5.175
5.325
112





*Other OOTS Comics Yet To Be Compiled (Kickstarter & Gygax Magazine)*
*Spoiler*
Show

*PDF*
*Comic Pages*
*Cover Page*
*Total Pages*

*US*
12
1
13

*H&J*
25
1
26

*SA*
16
1
17

*Gygax*
6
n/a
6






Panel count

*Book*
*# of Online Panels*
*Extra Panels*
*Total Book Panels*

*DCF*
1,332
217
1,549

*NCftPB*
2,070
170
2,240

*W&XP*
2,596
192
2,788

*DStP*
2,558
256
2,814

*BRitF*
3,398
196
3,594

*UD*
3,083
169
3,252

*Book 7*
959
???
???



*Spoiler: Print Only Books and PDFs*
Show


*Book*
*Story Panels*
*Extra Panels*
*Total Book Panels*

*OtOoPC*
725
6
731

*SoD*
1,034
5
1,039

*SS&DT*
1,033
11
1,044

*US*
120
1
121

*Gygax*
56
0
56

*H&J*
280
1
281

*GDGU*
1,515
11
1,526



Good Deeds Gone Unpunished includes both Spoiler Alert and How the Paladin Got His Scar.

----------


## hamishspence

*As of 1266*

Strip count

*Book*
*# of Online Strips*
*# of Online Pages**
*Xtra Pages*
*Total Book Pages*

*DCF*
121
122.5
37.5
160

*NCftPB*
180
197
47
244

*W&XP*
183
242
46
288

*DStP*
188
226
46
272

*BRitF*
274
320
48
368

*UD*
243
309
43
352

*Book 7*
76
92.5
???
???


*Print Only Books*
*Spoiler*
Show

*Book*
*Comic Pages*
*Chapters*
*Commentary***
*Other Xtras****
*Total Pages*

*OtOoPC*
66
n/a
2
4
72

*SoD*
107
n/a
2
3
112

*SS&DT*
97.5
4
5.175
5.325
112





*Other OOTS Comics Yet To Be Compiled (Kickstarter & Gygax Magazine)*
*Spoiler*
Show

*PDF*
*Comic Pages*
*Cover Page*
*Total Pages*

*US*
12
1
13

*H&J*
25
1
26

*SA*
16
1
17

*Gygax*
6
n/a
6






Panel count

*Book*
*# of Online Panels*
*Extra Panels*
*Total Book Panels*

*DCF*
1,332
217
1,549

*NCftPB*
2,070
170
2,240

*W&XP*
2,596
192
2,788

*DStP*
2,558
256
2,814

*BRitF*
3,398
196
3,594

*UD*
3,083
169
3,252

*Book 7*
983
???
???



*Spoiler: Print Only Books and PDFs*
Show


*Book*
*Story Panels*
*Extra Panels*
*Total Book Panels*

*OtOoPC*
725
6
731

*SoD*
1,034
5
1,039

*SS&DT*
1,033
11
1,044

*US*
120
1
121

*Gygax*
56
0
56

*H&J*
280
1
281

*GDGU*
1,515
11
1,526



Good Deeds Gone Unpunished includes both Spoiler Alert and How the Paladin Got His Scar.

----------


## hamishspence

*As of 1267*

Strip count

*Book*
*# of Online Strips*
*# of Online Pages**
*Xtra Pages*
*Total Book Pages*

*DCF*
121
122.5
37.5
160

*NCftPB*
180
197
47
244

*W&XP*
183
242
46
288

*DStP*
188
226
46
272

*BRitF*
274
320
48
368

*UD*
243
309
43
352

*Book 7*
77
93.5
???
???


*Print Only Books*
*Spoiler*
Show

*Book*
*Comic Pages*
*Chapters*
*Commentary***
*Other Xtras****
*Total Pages*

*OtOoPC*
66
n/a
2
4
72

*SoD*
107
n/a
2
3
112

*SS&DT*
97.5
4
5.175
5.325
112





*Other OOTS Comics Yet To Be Compiled (Kickstarter & Gygax Magazine)*
*Spoiler*
Show

*PDF*
*Comic Pages*
*Cover Page*
*Total Pages*

*US*
12
1
13

*H&J*
25
1
26

*SA*
16
1
17

*Gygax*
6
n/a
6






Panel count

*Book*
*# of Online Panels*
*Extra Panels*
*Total Book Panels*

*DCF*
1,332
217
1,549

*NCftPB*
2,070
170
2,240

*W&XP*
2,596
192
2,788

*DStP*
2,558
256
2,814

*BRitF*
3,398
196
3,594

*UD*
3,083
169
3,252

*Book 7*
993
???
???



*Spoiler: Print Only Books and PDFs*
Show


*Book*
*Story Panels*
*Extra Panels*
*Total Book Panels*

*OtOoPC*
725
6
731

*SoD*
1,034
5
1,039

*SS&DT*
1,033
11
1,044

*US*
120
1
121

*Gygax*
56
0
56

*H&J*
280
1
281

*GDGU*
1,515
11
1,526



Good Deeds Gone Unpunished includes both Spoiler Alert and How the Paladin Got His Scar.

----------


## hamishspence

*As of 1268*

Strip count

*Book*
*# of Online Strips*
*# of Online Pages**
*Xtra Pages*
*Total Book Pages*

*DCF*
121
122.5
37.5
160

*NCftPB*
180
197
47
244

*W&XP*
183
242
46
288

*DStP*
188
226
46
272

*BRitF*
274
320
48
368

*UD*
243
309
43
352

*Book 7*
78
94.5
???
???


*Print Only Books*
*Spoiler*
Show

*Book*
*Comic Pages*
*Chapters*
*Commentary***
*Other Xtras****
*Total Pages*

*OtOoPC*
66
n/a
2
4
72

*SoD*
107
n/a
2
3
112

*SS&DT*
97.5
4
5.175
5.325
112





*Other OOTS Comics Yet To Be Compiled (Kickstarter & Gygax Magazine)*
*Spoiler*
Show

*PDF*
*Comic Pages*
*Cover Page*
*Total Pages*

*US*
12
1
13

*H&J*
25
1
26

*SA*
16
1
17

*Gygax*
6
n/a
6






Panel count

*Book*
*# of Online Panels*
*Extra Panels*
*Total Book Panels*

*DCF*
1,332
217
1,549

*NCftPB*
2,070
170
2,240

*W&XP*
2,596
192
2,788

*DStP*
2,558
256
2,814

*BRitF*
3,398
196
3,594

*UD*
3,083
169
3,252

*Book 7*
999
???
???



*Spoiler: Print Only Books and PDFs*
Show


*Book*
*Story Panels*
*Extra Panels*
*Total Book Panels*

*OtOoPC*
725
6
731

*SoD*
1,034
5
1,039

*SS&DT*
1,033
11
1,044

*US*
120
1
121

*Gygax*
56
0
56

*H&J*
280
1
281

*GDGU*
1,515
11
1,526



Good Deeds Gone Unpunished includes both Spoiler Alert and How the Paladin Got His Scar.

----------


## hamishspence

*As of 1269*

Strip count

*Book*
*# of Online Strips*
*# of Online Pages**
*Xtra Pages*
*Total Book Pages*

*DCF*
121
122.5
37.5
160

*NCftPB*
180
197
47
244

*W&XP*
183
242
46
288

*DStP*
188
226
46
272

*BRitF*
274
320
48
368

*UD*
243
309
43
352

*Book 7*
79
95.5
???
???


*Print Only Books*
*Spoiler*
Show

*Book*
*Comic Pages*
*Chapters*
*Commentary***
*Other Xtras****
*Total Pages*

*OtOoPC*
66
n/a
2
4
72

*SoD*
107
n/a
2
3
112

*SS&DT*
97.5
4
5.175
5.325
112





*Other OOTS Comics Yet To Be Compiled (Kickstarter & Gygax Magazine)*
*Spoiler*
Show

*PDF*
*Comic Pages*
*Cover Page*
*Total Pages*

*US*
12
1
13

*H&J*
25
1
26

*SA*
16
1
17

*Gygax*
6
n/a
6






Panel count

*Book*
*# of Online Panels*
*Extra Panels*
*Total Book Panels*

*DCF*
1,332
217
1,549

*NCftPB*
2,070
170
2,240

*W&XP*
2,596
192
2,788

*DStP*
2,558
256
2,814

*BRitF*
3,398
196
3,594

*UD*
3,083
169
3,252

*Book 7*
1012
???
???



*Spoiler: Print Only Books and PDFs*
Show


*Book*
*Story Panels*
*Extra Panels*
*Total Book Panels*

*OtOoPC*
725
6
731

*SoD*
1,034
5
1,039

*SS&DT*
1,033
11
1,044

*US*
120
1
121

*Gygax*
56
0
56

*H&J*
280
1
281

*GDGU*
1,515
11
1,526



Good Deeds Gone Unpunished includes both Spoiler Alert and How the Paladin Got His Scar.

----------


## hamishspence

> Thanks for pointing that out.


I've been tracking panel count as well as number of strips and pages, since you stopped tracking panel count, a while back. Are you ok with me continuing to do so, or would you like to track panel count again?

----------


## hamishspence

*As of 1270*

Strip count

*Book*
*# of Online Strips*
*# of Online Pages**
*Xtra Pages*
*Total Book Pages*

*DCF*
121
122.5
37.5
160

*NCftPB*
180
197
47
244

*W&XP*
183
242
46
288

*DStP*
188
226
46
272

*BRitF*
274
320
48
368

*UD*
243
309
43
352

*Book 7*
80
96.5
???
???


*Print Only Books*
*Spoiler*
Show

*Book*
*Comic Pages*
*Chapters*
*Commentary***
*Other Xtras****
*Total Pages*

*OtOoPC*
66
n/a
2
4
72

*SoD*
107
n/a
2
3
112

*SS&DT*
97.5
4
5.175
5.325
112





*Other OOTS Comics Yet To Be Compiled (Kickstarter & Gygax Magazine)*
*Spoiler*
Show

*PDF*
*Comic Pages*
*Cover Page*
*Total Pages*

*US*
12
1
13

*H&J*
25
1
26

*SA*
16
1
17

*Gygax*
6
n/a
6






Panel count

*Book*
*# of Online Panels*
*Extra Panels*
*Total Book Panels*

*DCF*
1,332
217
1,549

*NCftPB*
2,070
170
2,240

*W&XP*
2,596
192
2,788

*DStP*
2,558
256
2,814

*BRitF*
3,398
196
3,594

*UD*
3,083
169
3,252

*Book 7*
1022
???
???



*Spoiler: Print Only Books and PDFs*
Show


*Book*
*Story Panels*
*Extra Panels*
*Total Book Panels*

*OtOoPC*
725
6
731

*SoD*
1,034
5
1,039

*SS&DT*
1,033
11
1,044

*US*
120
1
121

*Gygax*
56
0
56

*H&J*
280
1
281

*GDGU*
1,515
11
1,526



Good Deeds Gone Unpunished includes both Spoiler Alert and How the Paladin Got His Scar.

----------


## hamishspence

*As of 1271*

Strip count

*Book*
*# of Online Strips*
*# of Online Pages**
*Xtra Pages*
*Total Book Pages*

*DCF*
121
122.5
37.5
160

*NCftPB*
180
197
47
244

*W&XP*
183
242
46
288

*DStP*
188
226
46
272

*BRitF*
274
320
48
368

*UD*
243
309
43
352

*Book 7*
81
97.5
???
???


*Print Only Books*
*Spoiler*
Show

*Book*
*Comic Pages*
*Chapters*
*Commentary***
*Other Xtras****
*Total Pages*

*OtOoPC*
66
n/a
2
4
72

*SoD*
107
n/a
2
3
112

*SS&DT*
97.5
4
5.175
5.325
112





*Other OOTS Comics Yet To Be Compiled (Kickstarter & Gygax Magazine)*
*Spoiler*
Show

*PDF*
*Comic Pages*
*Cover Page*
*Total Pages*

*US*
12
1
13

*H&J*
25
1
26

*SA*
16
1
17

*Gygax*
6
n/a
6






Panel count

*Book*
*# of Online Panels*
*Extra Panels*
*Total Book Panels*

*DCF*
1,332
217
1,549

*NCftPB*
2,070
170
2,240

*W&XP*
2,596
192
2,788

*DStP*
2,558
256
2,814

*BRitF*
3,398
196
3,594

*UD*
3,083
169
3,252

*Book 7*
1033
???
???



*Spoiler: Print Only Books and PDFs*
Show


*Book*
*Story Panels*
*Extra Panels*
*Total Book Panels*

*OtOoPC*
725
6
731

*SoD*
1,034
5
1,039

*SS&DT*
1,033
11
1,044

*US*
120
1
121

*Gygax*
56
0
56

*H&J*
280
1
281

*GDGU*
1,515
11
1,526



Good Deeds Gone Unpunished includes both Spoiler Alert and How the Paladin Got His Scar.

----------


## hamishspence

*As of 1272*

Strip count

*Book*
*# of Online Strips*
*# of Online Pages**
*Xtra Pages*
*Total Book Pages*

*DCF*
121
122.5
37.5
160

*NCftPB*
180
197
47
244

*W&XP*
183
242
46
288

*DStP*
188
226
46
272

*BRitF*
274
320
48
368

*UD*
243
309
43
352

*Book 7*
82
98.5
???
???


*Print Only Books*
*Spoiler*
Show

*Book*
*Comic Pages*
*Chapters*
*Commentary***
*Other Xtras****
*Total Pages*

*OtOoPC*
66
n/a
2
4
72

*SoD*
107
n/a
2
3
112

*SS&DT*
97.5
4
5.175
5.325
112





*Other OOTS Comics Yet To Be Compiled (Kickstarter & Gygax Magazine)*
*Spoiler*
Show

*PDF*
*Comic Pages*
*Cover Page*
*Total Pages*

*US*
12
1
13

*H&J*
25
1
26

*SA*
16
1
17

*Gygax*
6
n/a
6






Panel count

*Book*
*# of Online Panels*
*Extra Panels*
*Total Book Panels*

*DCF*
1,332
217
1,549

*NCftPB*
2,070
170
2,240

*W&XP*
2,596
192
2,788

*DStP*
2,558
256
2,814

*BRitF*
3,398
196
3,594

*UD*
3,083
169
3,252

*Book 7*
1044
???
???



*Spoiler: Print Only Books and PDFs*
Show


*Book*
*Story Panels*
*Extra Panels*
*Total Book Panels*

*OtOoPC*
725
6
731

*SoD*
1,034
5
1,039

*SS&DT*
1,033
11
1,044

*US*
120
1
121

*Gygax*
56
0
56

*H&J*
280
1
281

*GDGU*
1,515
11
1,526



Good Deeds Gone Unpunished includes both Spoiler Alert and How the Paladin Got His Scar.

----------

